# Perhaps...a thread on STEINHART's...order processing



## Ed.YANG

For the past two weeks and months... i just couldn't stop noticing that STEINHART GERMANY had been bombarded by frequent complaints of poor response to order emails or delayed shipment or even in-complete package received(warranty card, user manual)...

What i've noticed is that most of the complains are from 1st time buyers of this brand. Of course...perhaps some old time buyers may have experienced such hiccups, as this brand is getting more and more attention. The old timers are taking these issues easy.

Maybe some brudders here, who are from the logistic profession or with experience may wish to share some tactics or solution on the order processing efficiency? Such that, if there's anybody from STEINHART are a forum member(hopefully there is...) could read and take as advise? 

After all...to what i see, STEINHART GERMANY may have a relatively small team to handle world response on their produce.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## franzy

Great idea! I ordered 2 Steinhart 6 days ago. I did not respond to the submission saying "where is my watch". I waited patiently and today I received this message:

FRANZ,
thank you for buying at Steinhart Watches. We hope you will be satisfied with the items you ordered.
Enclosed you find our commercial invoice for making the payment.
We would be happy to see you again in our shop. Have a nice day!
Your Steinhart Watches - Team
Best regards,

Steinhart Watches
Kobelweg 12 1/4
86156 Augsburg
Deutschland
Tel: +49 (0)821 5433800
Fax: +49 (0)821 5433801
E-Mail: [email protected]
Steinhart Watches - exklusive Uhren für Liebhaber - Fliegeruhren, Chronographen

I will pay for the watches when I have time and whenever they arrive, they arrive. In the mean time there is Beer to be consumed! I think if someone is looking for instant watch gratification (excluding h. solo), they should go to a store and walk out with a purchased watch. I think the buying process takes longer and just confuses steinhart when people send them daily emails. That is my opinion.


----------



## Riker

franzy.........|> |> |>......



franzy said:


> I will pay for the watches when I have time and whenever they arrive, they arrive. In the mean time there is Beer to be consumed! I think if someone is looking for instant watch gratification (excluding h. solo), they should go to a store and walk out with a purchased watch. I think the buying process takes longer and just confuses steinhart when people send them daily emails. That is my opinion.


Ed.Yang, a few good points mate, one that first time customers are not as relaxed during the ordering process as other experienced with Steinhart. For the first timers the search function is an awesome tool as most concerns & questions can be answered if older posts with explanations are accessed. The use of the search function can certainly stop some uneccessary threads/posts that end up becoming heated..

The idea of a sticky with wide ranging advice on Steinhart has been discussed between a couple of us...... However, it will not be something that is going to magically appear overnight when & if it happens....;-)


----------



## Ed.YANG

Being and ex-logistic officer before, i've learned that there are significant difference on how westerners as well as the orientals do their business.

The Westerners usually release their goods to an order first, money comes later. Hence the credit period.
The Orientals usually talk about money come first...goods release later. 

So... i wouldn't really be surprise that most of the complains are from the eastern part of the globe, an perhaps under influence, some westerners may lost their patience, eagerly want their goods to their hands after they've made the payment. It's all about credibility.


----------



## Pakz

Ed.YANG said:


> Being and ex-logistic officer before, i've learned that there are significant difference on how westerners as well as the orientals do their business.
> 
> The Westerners usually release their goods to an order first, money comes later. Hence the credit period.
> The Orientals usually talk about money come first...goods release later.
> 
> So... i wouldn't really be surprise that most of the complains are from the eastern part of the globe, an perhaps under influence, some westerners may lost their patience, eagerly want their goods to their hands after they've made the payment. It's all about credibility.


That certainly is true... And something I have noticed. However, Steinhart not being Eastern in the least, I don't really see how that matters... ;-)

Except that in my perception, the latest trend in eBusiness is to go the "Eastern way", that is most firms engaged in selling goods on the internet wait for the payment before even preparing the goods for shipment.

Customers may complain now, but it's our own fault if that is becoming a standard. Too many firms have sent goods only to receive a mail saying "ah... no... eventually I don't want to buy your item". Or similar things, or getting paid months after the good was ordered. The credit period and the send the goods immediately, be paid after, is OK in normalized Business to Business relationships, where the credit delay sort of balances out between clients and providers. When dealing with individual customers, that's just bad risk.

As for Steinhart's logisitics, when I bought my Nav B-Uhr, in May this year, I had sent a mail to inquire about the time until potential delivery as I was going on holidays soon. I received the info fairly soon, sent my order and paid immediately, using PayPal as that speeds things up (according to Gunter himself) and eventually received my watch 2 or 3 days before my departure... Attached to the watch, in the package, there was a post it with a note saying "priority parcel" or something...
So, for now, hats off from me for Steinhart order processing!


----------



## Tony A.H

Ed.YANG said:


> After all...to what i see, STEINHART GERMANY may have a relatively small team to handle world response on their produce.
> 
> .


they are a Small Team. or i should rather say: a Small Boutique .

what i'm thinking and may Help some New Buyers is a Blinking Style Sticky on TOP OF THE FORUM PAGE that says: First Time Buyers. Please Read before Ordering.

i don't know. it's just a thought .:think:
Cheers


----------



## Nicolas_H

While I agree that dealing with a smaller operation you have to alow for a longer time frame communication is key.
Running a service business (Hairdressing) as long as you keep your clients informed they don't mind waiting its the not knowing that causes stress.
I have recently got my "Nav B Chrono 47" after six months of deliberating and then two days later ordered a "Aviation GMT" and last week a "Triton 100ATM".
While I know I will get my watch a week to wait for notice of post is starting to feel a little long I got an email Monday saying it would ship Tuesday and now Wednesday 11:00pm no email.
Yes I may be a little eager but I know what my clients demand, and what we try to provide.
But all this will pale into insignificance when I put it on my wrist for the first time.
And to think I was looking at a second hand IWC Pilot Chrono, when I look at my Nav-B all thoughts of my dream of a "Big Pilot" disappear (not that I could have afforded one).
I just thank google for finding Steinhart for me and all you other owners for posting such glowing reviews.
Thank you you have helped me to choose well.


----------



## 818Guy

Well, I personally think in this day and age (read: digital age), Steinhart should have more than an "[email protected]" email address for most customer communications. 

That was my "issue" after my order was placed. They were great beforehand but once my money was transferred it was a challenge to get information from them.

Yes, the faithful here will jump all over me, but there should be another email address for communicating AFTER you have placed an order.

I'm sorry, but if you have $500 of my money, my inquiries should not be lumped with general questions of "what new models do you have coming?"


----------



## Nicolas_H

Good point at my salon we have a "Facebook" page and clients expect an almost instant reply to appointments made (Like I can afford a person to just watch Facebook when I have all these watches to buy!!!!!!!!!)
But I will stick with my Yeah for the small guy(being one).
And I know my patience will be rewarded


----------



## Nicolas_H

Oh and while I'm here can the Forum moderators or controllers or whatever please put a Google+ button on this site for those of us who don't Facebook personally 
Please.


----------



## Nicolas_H

Doh! 
Just found it must remember Look....Think....then Talk!


----------



## Ed.YANG

818Guy said:


> ...I'm sorry, but if you have $500 of my money, my inquiries should not be lumped with general questions of "what new models do you have coming?"


mmm... that sounds more like after sales communication servie...


----------



## bertons

I placed an order yesterday night for my second Steinhart. I got an-email this morning saying that they have received payment and will dispatch within few days. I got the same message when ordering first watch and actually they dispatched the same day. Hopefully everything goes so smoothly again this time :roll:


----------



## topher512

As a recent first time customer of Steinhart, I have to chime in. A week ago I completed my order for a Nav B-Uhr II 44 mm. I found Steinhart to be professional. They answered my emails. My watch arrived punctually with all the pieces (manuals, etc) included. It was a great experience and now I have a stellar time piece. (The case, crystal, movement and design of the watch are outstanding. I've only had it a few days and it is already a favorite.)

HISTORY:
• August 7- I ordered a Nav B-Uhr II 44 mm automatic from their site. There was some goofiness with my bank and Paypal--the payment wouldn't process. I emailed Steinhart to let them know I would find out what I could the following morning. I received a response to that email thanking me for the purchase and for the email.

• August 8 - After talking with my bank, the payment was processed.

• August 10 - I received a shipping notice and FedEx tracking information.

• August 12 - The watch arrived in Austin, Texas (from Ausburg, Germany).

Note: I did pay with Paypal up front. I am used to paying for things when I buy them, so it was not a problem. I have bought several things from overseas merchants, so I am used to waiting and long on patience. As you can see, 5 days from beginning to the end of the transaction is not excessive by any stretch of the imagination.

Perhaps the others are experiencing Steinhart's growing pains. After my experience I'm inclined to cut them some slack.


----------



## Ryeguy

I tend to agree that the "post sale" communication could be tuned up a bit. Obviously, this is something that is a lagging indicator behind sales growth (i.e. with fewer sales, there would be fewer e-mails to answer so they would be answered more quickly).

In my experience, we as consumers just want to know what to expect. For example, I have a watch in to Steinhart for repair. It was delivered to Steinhart on 7/28 and is still there. Maybe the delay is due to their watchmaker being on holiday - reasonable. Maybe 2 weeks is simply the normal backlog and I am in the queue - again, very reasonable. The bottom line is it is the not knowing that is worrisome. I 100% trust Steinhart, but a quick note saying "we have your watch and the estimated turn around time is X weeks" would certainly set my mind at ease.

I would even suggest they be generous with the time estimate. Say 4 weeks when you think it'll be only 3 - that way I'll be pleasantly surprised. 

To me, a positive customer experience (and I am not saying mine wasn't positive - I actually have another Steinhart on order!) begins with properly setting expectations.


----------



## Pakz

Ryeguy said:


> I tend to agree that the "post sale" communication could be tuned up a bit. Obviously, this is something that is a lagging indicator behind sales growth (i.e. with fewer sales, there would be fewer e-mails to answer so they would be answered more quickly).
> 
> In my experience, we as consumers just want to know what to expect. For example, I have a watch in to Steinhart for repair. It was delivered to Steinhart on 7/28 and is still there. Maybe the delay is due to their watchmaker being on holiday - reasonable. Maybe 2 weeks is simply the normal backlog and I am in the queue - again, very reasonable. The bottom line is it is the not knowing that is worrisome. I 100% trust Steinhart, but a quick note saying "we have your watch and the estimated turn around time is X weeks" would certainly set my mind at ease.
> 
> I would even suggest they be generous with the time estimate. Say 4 weeks when you think it'll be only 3 - that way I'll be pleasantly surprised.
> 
> To me, a positive customer experience (and I am not saying mine wasn't positive - I actually have another Steinhart on order!) begins with properly setting expectations.


You're very right, here.

The key to consumer satisfaction is to reduce the gap between expectations and realizations.

It may well be that those of us very satisfied with Steinhart's order processing are so just because we did not expect so much communication (I'm used to buying stuff on eBay from HK/Singapore, and this can really take a long time coming, and no messages, most of the time). Plus, being European, with a culture quite similar to Steinhart's, they probably now what I expect (more or less) and provide accordingly.

It might be different for US customers (or from other places/cultures), or for any of us who are expecting a closer follow-up once their money's sent. And Steinhart needs to implement some kind of procedure for these guys, and clarify what to expect from them.

Really stating how things are going to unfold between the moment the order is placed and the moment the watch arrives, with an expected time line, when to expect or not to expect a mail, etc. would not be difficult and could make the process easier for the customers, give them in the end more satisfaction.


----------



## Mr Rick

I've purchased two Steinharts recently and plan to purchase a third in a week or two. However. I purchase mine here.

Gnomon Watches - Watches + Accessories + Emotions


If they have what I want I order it. If not, I wait until they indicate they DO have it. No hassle whatsoever.

Just my take.


----------



## Nicolas_H

I'm not wishing to bag the company as I am a recent convert and last week ordered my 3rd and I will certainly be back for more.
But I do think that communication could be improved as the process of buying the watch is weeks or (in my case) months of deliberation, so that once you have handed over your hard earned you are wanting a little love,
especially from a boutique company.
But once my Triton arrives all will be forgotten and the Marine timer that I keep finding open on my desktop will be on its way to becoming a reality.
HISTORY:

August 10[SUP]th[/SUP] Paid via	credit card
August 11[SUP]th[/SUP] Received	notice of payment
August 15[SUP]th[/SUP] Asked for	verification of order
August 15[SUP]th[/SUP] Received	verification of order and should be shipped on the 16th
August 18[SUP]th[/SUP] Waiting....

Then again in this world of instant communication and gratification its nice to be made to wait a little for something.


----------



## Riker

Yep, it certainly is a humbleing & relaxing experience to sit back & contemplate on what it was like to have to wait patiently for something to arrive. no stress. Now if you are not stressed & pressured in to getting something ASAP then something isn't right.........:-d :-d :-d



Nicolas_H said:


> Then again in this world of instant communication and gratification its nice to be made to wait a little for something.


----------



## BezelSpinner

I believe that they are, as of late, a victim of their own success. 

I have ordered my fourth watch now and it seems that each one has taken a day or two longer than the last one, and email responses have also slowed too. 

Perhaps it’s time to hire some more folks??


----------



## Ed.YANG

Ryeguy said:


> I tend to agree that the "post sale" communication could be tuned up a bit. Obviously, this is something that is a lagging indicator behind sales growth (i.e. with fewer sales, there would be fewer e-mails to answer so they would be answered more quickly).
> 
> In my experience, we as consumers just want to know what to expect. For example, I have a watch in to Steinhart for repair. It was delivered to Steinhart on 7/28 and is still there. Maybe the delay is due to their watchmaker being on holiday - reasonable. Maybe 2 weeks is simply the normal backlog and I am in the queue - again, very reasonable. The bottom line is it is the not knowing that is worrisome. I 100% trust Steinhart, but a quick note saying "we have your watch and the estimated turn around time is X weeks" would certainly set my mind at ease.
> 
> I would even suggest they be generous with the time estimate. Say 4 weeks when you think it'll be only 3 - that way I'll be pleasantly surprised.
> 
> To me, a positive customer experience (and I am not saying mine wasn't positive - I actually have another Steinhart on order!) begins with properly setting expectations.


While i hv no idea which part of the "post sales" service your are referring to... whether it's the latest news update by sending newsletters or... follow up on the delivered item quality/working issues... If in the initial stage of order processing for delivery had hiccups or failures, there's virtually nothing much about "post sale" to touch on.

Whether does Stienhart Germany really need to employ more staff to handle the initial stage processing, or the after sales services... it's really dependant on whether does anyone from Steinhart really see our discussion here...


----------



## Ed.YANG

One thing that have been bugging me for a while in mind is that... when in a single day, the number of orders flocked into STEINHART's mail box comes from different part of the world, while Germany is in a single time zone. Their fellow team are not droids that can work 24hrs a day, following up on every single order that came in constantly. I wouldn't really surprise that fellow "STEINees" in part of europe and U.S would get their mail response first, while ppl in the pacific could a little late.

IF... i'm part of the Steinhart team:-
I would have suggested to put a disclaimer notice on the front page of the website claiming that the "Order of the Day Cut off time is XXXXhrs- Germany time... will be processed for this particular day." 
I would also suggest to implement a "Cooling Period" such that the money to be transfer via PAYPAL to STEINHART can be hold temporarily for 7 days or so...just in case if the buyer may have a change of mind during this period should they be interested with other products rather than the one they have chosen. Or due to certain circumstances, should they need the money urgently for other purpose, they can withdraw the purchase order. This shoud be able to minimise any potential misunderstandings between the buyers and the selling parties.

...after all...that's just my imagination of a proper order processing proceduer...


----------



## TehCube

Hello everyone,

First of all, I wanna start by saying that I didn't want to be THAT guy, who whines and can't wait for his order. But I can't, my palms are itchy, I want that watch!
I ordered an Ocean One DLC, placed the order on the 9th August. I sent the money via bank transfer so I just waited for it to be processed.
This tuesday I sent an email inquiring about the status of the order and I received a reply (quite fast) that the money has been received and the order will be processed within the next few days.

So far, no email with the tracking number or anything like that, so it hasn't been shipped yet.
I wanted to ask... would it be ok if I sent another 'reminder' email on Monday if there's no news by then? I know they're busy, but this one showed up as being on stock, so I was hoping that it would be shipped as soon as the money arrives.

So, can anyone tell me what the standard lead time is these days, from the time they received the money? I promise I'll behave and wait for it, but a time-line would help with my hype.


----------



## raymansg

I just received a watch from another brand S****s which was supposed to be delivered by end May 2011. Seemed like the caseback I ordered were not available, which meant I actually waited for almost 3 months. In the end, I asked for the watch without the caseback and actually am quite surprised at the not so good quality for the price. On the Steinharts I ordered (only 2), Gunther updated me on 1 of them within a week because it was not ready and I chose to wait to have them shipped together, finally, about 2.5 weeks later I got them, quality and build was terrific.
There are several brands that I have ordered online (US, Germany,Portugal, New Zealand) from Singapore and somehow, I am getting good quality and response from most of them. 2 weeks, really is nothing... Steinharts are well made, at least for the ones I bought. Of the lot, the ones shipped from US somehow take a lot longer, maybe the physical distance really matters.


----------



## bertons

TehCube said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> So far, no email with the tracking number or anything like that, so it hasn't been shipped yet.
> I wanted to ask... would it be ok if I sent another 'reminder' email on Monday if there's no news by then?


Of course it is OK! You have full rights to know what's happening with the item you have paid for.


----------



## bertons

TehCube said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> First of all, I wanna start by saying that I didn't want to be THAT guy, who whines and can't wait for his order. But I can't, my palms are itchy, I want that watch!
> I ordered an Ocean One DLC, placed the order on the 9th August. I sent the money via bank transfer so I just waited for it to be processed.
> This tuesday I sent an email inquiring about the status of the order and I received a reply (quite fast) that the money has been received and the order will be processed within the next few days.
> 
> So far, no email with the tracking number or anything like that, so it hasn't been shipped yet.
> I wanted to ask... would it be ok if I sent another 'reminder' email on Monday if there's no news by then? I know they're busy, but this one showed up as being on stock, so I was hoping that it would be shipped as soon as the money arrives.
> 
> So, can anyone tell me what the standard lead time is these days, from the time they received the money? I promise I'll behave and wait for it, but a time-line would help with my hype.


BTW I just got known that one of my friends ordered the same Ocean DLC on the same day (9th of August), paid one or two days later and got his watch today (in Latvia)


----------



## TehCube

bertons said:


> BTW I just got known that one of my friends ordered the same Ocean DLC on the same day (9th of August), paid one or two days later and got his watch today (in Latvia)


Thanks for the help and the info.
I know mine surely took longer because I used bank transfer (not PayPal), and it probably wasn't processed 'till Friday or Monday.
I'll send a new "reminder" email and check on its status, and next time, I'll make sure to use PP as it seems much more convenient.

I hope your friend enjoys his new watch!


----------



## franzy

bertons said:


> I placed an order yesterday night for my second Steinhart. I got an-email this morning saying that they have received payment and will dispatch within few days. I got the same message when ordering first watch and actually they dispatched the same day. Hopefully everything goes so smoothly again this time :roll:


Bertons- Phenominal Steinhart signature!!!!!!!!! I love that. Very retro, is that James Bond with his ladies? It looks like something from the movie "From Russia with Love". Well done!


----------



## franzy

BezelSpinner said:


> I believe that they are, as of late, a victim of their own success.
> 
> I have ordered my fourth watch now and it seems that each one has taken a day or two longer than the last one, and email responses have also slowed too.
> 
> Perhaps it's time to hire some more folks??


I agree, but the problem with adding staff is that would relate to increased watch prices. I'm fine with waiting a day or two in order to keep costs down. I'd be curious to know what is the longest someone has waited for a watch that was not on back order. I've heard on some of the other forums (I believe Stowa) that wait times are months? Not sure about Stowa so don't want to say for sure that it was them- love there watches also!


----------



## Nicolas_H

Ok thats it.....I've tried being "Zen" about it(waiting is good for my soul etc etc) but its now 10 days since I paid via credit card and not heard anything back the Triton is in stock I don't want to be all whiny arced about it but tonight I'm ringing!
I JUST WANT TO KNOW.....
The tension is killing me I have a space in my watch box and it needs to be filled!!!!
p.s Can anyone tell me why every time I try to upload a photo it comes back with upload failed? 
Is it me or something I said???


----------



## Ed.YANG

Nicolas_H said:


> Ok thats it.....I've tried being "Zen" about it(waiting is good for my soul etc etc) but its now 10 days since I paid via credit card and not heard anything back the Triton is in stock I don't want to be all whiny arced about it but tonight I'm ringing!
> I JUST WANT TO KNOW.....
> The tension is killing me I have a space in my watch box and it needs to be filled!!!!


As i've pointed out, it seesm that folks from the pacific region get's hit by the slow delivery/response bug, if you're ordering from the Steinhart's online shop directly.
However, if you've ordered from Gnomon...perhaps such problem may get minimized. However, i'll need to point out that Gnomon are also dependent on Steinhart's release quantity for them to re-dispatch the goods to respective orders to different part of the world.


----------



## Ed.YANG

TehCube said:


> Thanks for the help and the info.
> I know mine surely took longer because I used bank transfer (not PayPal), and it probably wasn't processed 'till Friday or Monday.
> I'll send a new "reminder" email and check on its status, and next time, I'll make sure to use PP as it seems much more convenient.
> ...


Well not to dampen your mood... Even if you had used paypal... the fastest response you may get from them is "payment received" not "item dispatched" which you might expect.

If you had been reading other thread that had shared their buying experience, you might shake your heads as well.


----------



## Nicolas_H

I ordered straight off the Steinhart web site and don't mind delay but 10 days ago I paid 702.50 AU for my watch apparently in stock, now I agree "good things come to those who wait" but let me know, and the world is a happy place. 
Tell me nothing and 10 days and I start to itch...
It is in no way a comment on the product (looking at my fourth soon) but just a kink in there system which I feel like i should mention tonight when I ring after reading these posts. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## bertons

franzy said:


> Bertons- Phenominal Steinhart signature!!!!!!!!! I love that. Very retro, is that James Bond with his ladies? It looks like something from the movie "From Russia with Love". Well done!


 I don't know who it is.


----------



## Pakz

OK, so we'll do a live experience, here....

I've validated my order for a Ocean Vintage GMT 10 minutes ago (11:01 hours, German Time). I've sent the PayPal funds just now (11:09 hours, German Time).

I'll keep this post updated as events unfold, until the watch's on my wrist... ;-)


----------



## bertons

live experience 2:

15th of August, late evening - order created (Ocean 1 Black) and paid via PayPal immediately
16th of August, morning - order confirmation
18th of August, late evening - "out-of-stock" appears. E-mailed Steinhart to check if it affects my order
19th of August, morning - reply from Steinhart:



> we are receiving the new supply of Ocean 1 black the coming Monday. So I think your order will be shipped the next week in any case


terms & conditions says:



> Goods are usually delivered within 5 working days after receipt of the order in the case of C.O.D. or within 5 days after receipt of advance payment via bank transfer to our account 791262858, bank code number 76010085 with the Postbank in Nürnberg or with payment via Paypal. We will inform you, should there be delays in deliveries.


----------



## TehCube

Ok I'll join in.

09th August (around 2-3PM) - placed order, received invoice instantly
09th August, (around 3-4PM) - paid via bank transfer
16th August, morning - emailed them, received information that the money have arrived, item will be shipped during the next few days
19th August, morning - emailed them, received following reply:
"Hello Christian, 
we will ship your watch by the beginning of the next week. Sorry for this delay, it was due to the illness / vacation of our colleagues."

All the email replies came very, very fast (less than 2 hours, sometimes under 30 minutes).
I'm ok with the current status, at least I know what to look forward to. I expect it to arrive next Thursday if it gets shipped on Monday.


----------



## Nicolas_H

Ok so they have caller ID no one answering (ringing 3.00pm German time).
Love there work. I have spent 12 months lusting after an IWC and after receiving my Nav-B Chrono 47 I have no desire for the Big pilot!
That came as a great shock to me(yes I have dabbled in the black arts but no more)
Then I saw the Aviation GMT wow and looking at Sinn Manomoto and Meister Singer I could have both!! Cool as!
Then the triton 100ATM Oooh I need that and I am still sort of in budget 
But Come on guys I gave you my money 10 days ago at least let me know where I stand?
Don't get me wrong would buy another (and most lightly will) in a heartbeat,
BUT COMMUNICATE.....PLEASE
OH and if any one reads this will there ever be another WUSSE ltd edition COZ I WANT ONE
Thats my rant have a good night/day.


----------



## Mr Rick

I'll keep saying it until I'm blue in the face.

* Buy from GNOMONWATCHES.COM*


----------



## H.Solo

Nicolas_H said:


> Ok so they have caller ID no one answering (ringing 3.00pm German time).


At friday, they usualy close up shop at 12pm for the weekend and saturday/sunday the office is not open at all...

perhaps try phoning them at monday or tuesday again... ;-)

Sometimes the chain of information might fall somewhat short, but you'll always get your watch sooner or later! I have never been let down by Steinhart and I own A LOT of their watches! :-!


----------



## Ed.YANG

Mr Rick said:


> I'll keep saying it until I'm blue in the face.
> 
> * Buy from GNOMONWATCHES.COM*


Gnomon may be facing the same problem in delivery on certain models since they are not the stockist of Steinharts products.


----------



## Nicolas_H

Thanks for the reassurance. Not really worried just want my new watch... 
I have recently received my "Nav-B 47" and "Aviation GMT" love them both and while I wait I last night ordered a band (love their mesh band, I think it will look great on my regulator and yep to be a total cock I ordered a keyring.... Ok laugh now....
I just have limited patience, which is probably exacerbated by my clients. "I WANT IT NOW NOW NOW!!!" 
The biggest problem will be getting it past my four year old, "New watch Daddy?" (This is a stealth purchase and the wife does not look that close).
Wish me luck.
I just want to see the FedEx tracking and open the box.....


----------



## Nicolas_H

Would love to have those hours myself.
But just at that stage were you stamp your feet and yell I want, I want, I want!
Just ordered a bracelet from them so no love lost.
But trying not to channel my inner 3 year old


----------



## Riker

Strewth mate, relax already.........:-d....:-!



Nicolas_H said:


> Would love to have those hours myself.
> But just at that stage were you stamp your feet and yell I want, I want, I want!
> Just ordered a bracelet from them so no love lost.
> But trying not to channel my inner 3 year old


----------



## Pakz

Pakz said:


> OK, so we'll do a live experience, here....
> 
> I've validated my order for a Ocean Vintage GMT 10 minutes ago (11:01 hours, German Time). I've sent the PayPal funds just now (11:09 hours, German Time).
> 
> I'll keep this post updated as events unfold, until the watch's on my wrist... ;-)


Ok, this morning at 8:30 I've received a mail announcing that my payment was received and that next time Steinhart will contact me will be, in a few days, to give me the tracking number...

Seems to be going fairly fast if you admit they don't work on week ends...


----------



## Nicolas_H

fairly relaxed but be fair, its 12 days since I paid and nothing but an email confirming payment.
Thank you for the words on the Ltd ed too much work for me and didn't think about the whole not in there line thingy.
I will just have to wait for a ltd ed to come up (Love the idea of having a numbered watch) and look for a 30's style watch as well I have looked and talked to some people about vintage watches but the local watch shop said that they would be more than happy to look after it (Servicing etc) parts are not that easy, so a repo style it is for me!
More pocket money.....


----------



## TehCube

Well, still no email about my watch, which was supposed to be in stock and has been paid for a week ago. 
I'm really starting to lose interest, I know I should be patient, but it's annoying when you ordered something specifically because it was in stock at the moment.

Just out of curiosity, what is their policy on order cancellation? I mean, could I just cancel it if it doesn't get shipped by Wednesday, for example?


----------



## bertons

TehCube said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is their policy on order cancellation? I mean, could I just cancel it if it doesn't get shipped by Wednesday, for example?


Of course. Read terms & conditions on their website.


----------



## TehCube

Ok, I just got the email with the tracking number. Seems it's been sent via DPD. I never heard of them but I guess we'll see how it goes.

To recap:


> 09th August (around 2-3PM) - placed order, received invoice instantly
> 09th August (around 3-4PM) - paid via bank transfer
> 16th August, morning - emailed them, received information that the money have arrived, item will be shipped during the next few days
> 19th August, morning - emailed them, received reply that it will be sent early next week
> 23rd August, morning - emailed them asking if the item will be shipped today
> 23rd August (around 5PM) - received email that order has been shipped via DPD.de, tracking number included


I'll come back when it arrives, hopefully with some pics for the other threads.


----------



## eric325ci

Hello all. I am in a very similar situation and am quite frustrated. I was on the fence about ordering a Triton 100 ATM DLC. I emailed Steinhart on 8/14 inquiring about the price since I was not sure how the European pricing worked on their website. I received the following email, which did not make complete sense: "Hi eric..
Thanks for your mail..
Ok your price is without german tax.. your price you can see on my English page&#8230;

Shipping is 30 euro fedex express.. and you can pay to my paypal .. [email protected]

Your price.. 479,00 euro.+30,00 euro fedex = 509,00 euro.. total..
In us$...583,00 us$.."

8/15: I made the order via PayPal and paid immediately. I received a confirmation of payment. No tracking number.
8/16: Receive an email saying the following: "We received your payment. Thank you very much. We will process your order within the next few days. You will receive a tracking number upon shipment of your order."
8/22: Sent Steinhart an email asking about the status of my order. After one week, no tracking number.
8/23: Received email with FedEx tracking number. However, I checked the FedEx website which gave me ambiguous information. It said the intended ship date was 8/16 but did not seem like it had been shipped. I then called FedEx and they told me that a shipping label was printed 8/16 with a tracking number but the item has yet to be shipped. Now going on 8 days for an order to be processed with little communication from Steinhart. Worst of all, their responses are cryptic at best.

I just want my watch.
-Eric


----------



## Pakz

Hi Eric, and Welcome !

I don't really see what is it that you find "cryptic" in the mails/communication you've posted...

In the one extensively quoted, all's there, the fact that you're not concerned by the "VAT" and that the price will be 509€, in the ballpark of $583. What's not clear?

Then they said that the payment was indeed received and they will be processing the order shortly... Once the processing is done, you'll have the shipment number etc.

The rest is fairly logic and simple once you understand the way these companies work with fedex. They can generate their own tracking numbers etc. during the processing of the parcel to be sent. So when a given product is prepared for shipping it receives immediately a tracking number and enters the system. However, FedEx picks up the parcels only once (maybe twice) a week. So sometimes the parcel is processed, ready, you have a number, and it will only start travelling towards you 3 or 4 days later.

OK, it sure would be nice to receive information every day, at every step of the process... But if the company is a bit understaffed and struggles to prepare the parcels on time, I feel it's best they work on getting my (and yours) watch ready instead of sending mails all the time ;-) (not to say that I would mind receiving more information)

The whole process may be a bit frustrating for its length... But I don't know if you ever bought something from abroad before the rise of the internet and the recent developments of international parcel shipment, but in the "days of old", it could take 2 month for you to receive the goods... and you had no information at all during the process.

We've grown accustomed to very very speedy handling/shipment, and no one is really surprised nowadays when they buy something on the other side of the earth to receive it within a week... But customs may take from 1 day to more than 1 week for processing a parcel, and the planes, and... 

Plus factor in the fact that August is traditionally the vacation month in Europe, and some guys on sick leaves... You have the recipe for a longish wait...


----------



## ninjaspur

Can answer for anyone else but just to give my experience of a current first time purchaser

I ordered on 4th August paid by Paypal for Ocean 1 GMT Pepsi, that stated won't ship earlier than 16th Aug.
4th August receipt for Payment
5th August confirmation from Steinhart that had my order
17th I sent email enquiring on ETA
19th Got a reply saying it will ship 22nd and small delay due to staff levels due to illness and holidays ( they are small company )
22nd Got email with tracking id
23rd Tracking said it had been picked up and on way to distribution hub in germany
24th today is at the Hub being sorted for international 

So personally its not the quickest and nothing like ordering from amazon but considering you are ordering from what I would classify as a small 'family' type business I am more than satisfied and not concerned.

The watch is for my son as a present.

If I like it I will most likely go for a 44mm Nav-B Chrono II or a Nav B Uhr II hand driven 44 as I like display backs

Simon


----------



## bertons

How many orders do you think they receive daily? 5? 10? 100? 500? More? Anyway, if they are short of people, they must hire more. If they are having holidays, they must find some temporary solution to ensure business-continuous OR at least warn potentials buyers before they place orders.
What I find very interesting is that paypal payment details say:


> Business Contact Information
> 
> Customer Service URL: Robert Uhren / Robert Watches
> 
> Customer Service Email: [email protected]-uhren.com
> 
> Customer Service Phone: +49 8215433800


And if we go to that website, it says they are having holidays from 8th of August till 12th of September. Btw, look what a nice low-entry Panerais they are selling   
I think Steinhart passes watches to Robert Uhren / Robert Watches and they are the ones making us headaches.


----------



## Nicolas_H

Finally got my email to say watch logged in with fedex (14 days after payment) Triton here you come...
I know the wait will be worth it.
Just one small gripe, yes an email even a "cc" would have been nice but my 3rd Steinhart is on its way WOOT!!
*BUT* Guys I gave you my Business address and you have sent it to my home address...
Now I know that these are not the most expensive watches but three in just over a month! I was not going to tell my wife about this one just yet.
Have I mentioned how comfy the couch is looking?
I had the Nav-B Chrono 47 sent home for me as my birthday present to me then the Aviation GMT sent to my Salon as a present as I work so hard  and the DLC Triton was going to work to appear at Christmas as a present for me from the kids...
Now I have some explaining to do....
"It was on sale a bargain??"
"It was half price??"
"I was drunk??"
Bugger.........


----------



## TehCube

Nicolas_H said:


> Finally got my email to say watch logged in with fedex (14 days after payment) Triton here you come...
> I know the wait will be worth it.
> Just one small gripe, yes an email even a "cc" would have been nice but my 3rd Steinhart is on its way WOOT!!
> *BUT* Guys I gave you my Business address and you have sent it to my home address...
> Now I know that these are not the most expensive watches but three in just over a month! I was not going to tell my wife about this one just yet.
> Have I mentioned how comfy the couch is looking?
> I had the Nav-B Chrono 47 sent home for me as my birthday present to me then the Aviation GMT sent to my Salon as a present as I work so hard  and the DLC Triton was going to work to appear at Christmas as a present for me from the kids...
> Now I have some explaining to do....
> "It was on sale a bargain??"
> "It was half price??"
> "I was drunk??"
> Bugger.........


Hehehe.

Can you not check with Fedex on their tracking service, and perhaps call them and ask to have it delivered to your work address? It works here in Romania with most couriers.


----------



## Pakz

Pakz said:


> *19/08/2011*: OK, so we'll do a live experience, here....
> 
> I've validated my order for a Ocean Vintage GMT 10 minutes ago (11:01 hours, German Time). I've sent the PayPal funds just now (11:09 hours, German Time).
> 
> I'll keep this post updated as events unfold, until the watch's on my wrist... ;-)





Pakz said:


> *22/08/2011*: OK, this morning at 8:30 I've received a mail announcing that my payment was received and that next time Steinhart will contact me will be, in a few days, to give me the tracking number...
> 
> Seems to be going fairly fast if you admit they don't work on week ends...


 *24/08/2011*: So, the live experiment keeps unfolding...

I've received mail from Steinhart this afternoon, August 24, at 14:54 hours.
It says that the watch has been sent, by DPD (German transporter) and gives me the tracking number. (with a notice that it may take up to 24h for the number to become active).

Unsurprisingly, the tracking number is not functioning yet.

I'll keep you posted, but so far I don't really have anything to complain about... Ordered just before the WE, the order was acknowledged Monday morning, and Wednesday the goods are shipped (or at least prepared for shipping, we'll see what it was a bit later). I may have the watch on my wrist before the WE, if I'm very lucky... ;-)


----------



## Pakz

TehCube said:


> Hehehe.
> 
> Can you not check with Fedex on their tracking service, and perhaps call them and ask to have it delivered to your work address? It works here in Romania with most couriers.


Yep, that'd be the thing to do... that may well save you some ear-boxing!!!


----------



## bertons

> Unsurprisingly, the tracking number is not functioning yet.


That's OK. Their system is updated once a day or so. DPD is good and very well known company in Europe.


----------



## Pakz

bertons said:


> That's OK. Their system is updated once a day or so. DPD is good and very well known company in Europe.


Yep, I had my Nav B-Uhr delivered by them some times ago... Quite fast too... ;-)


----------



## bertons

bertons said:


> live experience 2:
> 
> 15th of August, late evening - order created (Ocean 1 Black) and paid via PayPal immediately
> 16th of August, morning - order confirmation
> 18th of August, late evening - "out-of-stock" appears. E-mailed Steinhart to check if it affects my order
> 19th of August, morning - reply from Steinhart:
> 
> terms & conditions says:


OK just called their customer service to check order status. Lady was very polite and explained that they have received new Oceans today and some of them are already going out for shipping... Remaining ones will be shipped latest tommorow morning.

After a minute I got an-email saying that my watch is shipped, woooohooooooo!!!!


----------



## TehCube

Just a minor update: my tracking number works now, seems that DPD made a pick-up from Steinhart @ 14:36 today (24th August, Wednesday).
If I'm lucky enough for it to leave Germany today, then I might get it on Friday.


----------



## Pakz

TehCube said:


> Just a minor update: my tracking number works now, seems that DPD made a pick-up from Steinhart @ 14:36 today (24th August, Wednesday).
> If I'm lucky enough for it to leave Germany today, then I might get it on Friday.


My tracking number is still not working... But if I'm lucky (and I'm inclined to believe I may be so... ;-)) my watch got picked at the same time as yours... I got the mail saying it was "sent" at 14:54... probably sent after the pickup... b-):-d


----------



## esq3585

.


----------



## Pakz

Pakz said:


> *19/08/2011*: OK, so we'll do a live experience, here....
> 
> I've validated my order for a Ocean Vintage GMT 10 minutes ago (11:01 hours, German Time). I've sent the PayPal funds just now (11:09 hours, German Time).
> 
> I'll keep this post updated as events unfold, until the watch's on my wrist...





Pakz said:


> *22/08/2011*: OK, this morning at 8:30 I've received a mail announcing that my payment was received and that next time Steinhart will contact me will be, in a few days, to give me the tracking number...
> 
> Seems to be going fairly fast if you admit they don't work on week ends...





Pakz said:


> *24/08/2011*: So, the live experiment keeps unfolding...
> 
> I've received mail from Steinhart this afternoon, August 24, at 14:54 hours.
> It says that the watch has been sent, by DPD (German transporter) and gives me the tracking number. (with a notice that it may take up to 24h for the number to become active).
> 
> Unsurprisingly, the tracking number is not functioning yet.
> 
> I'll keep you posted, but so far I don't really have anything to complain about... Ordered just before the WE, the order was acknowledged Monday morning, and Wednesday the goods are shipped (or at least prepared for shipping, we'll see what it was a bit later). I may have the watch on my wrist before the WE, if I'm very lucky... ;-)


*25/08/2011*: Tracking number started working around noon... 
and said that the parcel was picked up today at 12:15 hours.

Should be at my place Saturday morning if I'm lucky, Monday otherwise ;-)


----------



## TehCube

Pakz said:


> Should be at my place Saturday morning if I'm lucky, Monday otherwise ;-)


Does DPD work weekends? In my country's schedule it says Monday-to-Friday.


----------



## Pakz

Well, if I remember well from last time I got something from them, they work in France with Chronopost and those actually work on Saturday mornings. Or so I seem to remember...


----------



## bertons

My watch was dispatched on Wednesday and delivered in UK on Monday around noon. I don't think there's a chance to get it sooner.


----------



## Mooyizz

Im a new convert and I just ordered the Roman Chronometer II......

same issue..placed an order last week Saturday, no word, sent an email on Monday and finally received a response on Wednesday saying I should expect shipment notif. 

A day after, no notif, I called, some Lady picked up and told me it will ship soon( expecting pick up by Fedex). 2hrs later, I received an email saying watch hasnt arrived yet hence it cant be picked up, recieved notif just today that watch has shipped....on fedex site, it says it was shipped on the 22nd and should be delivered on teh 25th(today) but no one showed up @ my office to deliver and ive caled Fedex but my tracking # doesn't seem to be on the system

on a lighter note, I saw this watch the Mark II Chrono LE on another thread and I badly want it. anyone got leads of where i can get it? its not on the Steinhart website


----------



## TehCube

Minor update nr.2:
As I expected (more like hoped but w/e!), the package reached romania quite fast. Yesterday it was in Budapest, last night it got all the way inside Romania and this morning (8am) it left for delivery from a place near where I leave.
Now, I haven't gotten it so far (seems that looking out the window every 2 minutes doesn't speed up the delivery process), but I'm hoping it gets to my door Today (so that's 2 days of travel + delivery the 3rd day).

If it doesn't, it's only because DPD Romania is slacking (common habit around here, especially on Fridays), but I sure hope they're not.


----------



## Meddle

I had great experience when I ordered my B-Uhr in May. It was shipped the next day and it arrived to my country (Croatia) the day after that. So less than 48 H from order to customs.
Once there it was another story. It took them 3 days to deliver it to me plus to pay 5% customs on the value of the watch and shipping. On top of all that they charged 23% tax and I had to pay extra 40 Euros for fracking Fedex brokerage. So thumbs up to Steinhart and booo to our government and fedex.

I've ordered the DLC metal bracelet for triton August 17th. I've payed on the same day at 10 AM. Got the payment confirmation early next morning. It was shipped yesterday. 
So a bit longer than in May but I understand. Their business has flourished and many people are on holidays in August.


----------



## Pakz

Minor update for me, too...

Since 3:00 in the morning, the tracking system says the parcel is in the DPD Hub center in Aschaffenburg. 
I don't think I'll get it Saturday... more probably Monday... as you say, TehCube, delivery guys might well be slacking just before WE, particularly in August...


----------



## BigSeikoFan

franzy said:


> Bertons- Phenominal Steinhart signature!!!!!!!!! I love that. Very retro, is that James Bond with his ladies? It looks like something from the movie "From Russia with Love". Well done!


Not Bertons but yes, that's James Bond. It's the poster from "You Only Live Twice." (1967)


----------



## Pakz

Possibly the last "minor update" from me...
Watch is in the South Eastern French Hub, like 80 miles from my home... I might still get it tomorrow if I'm lucky.


----------



## TehCube

Pakz said:


> Minor update for me, too...
> 
> Since 3:00 in the morning, the tracking system says the parcel is in the DPD Hub center in Aschaffenburg.
> I don't think I'll get it Saturday... more probably Monday... as you say, TehCube, delivery guys might well be slacking just before WE, particularly in August...


I almost popped a blood vessel today.

So I waited patiently for my watch 'till 5pm (deliveries are 'till 6). I didn't even go out to buy a bottle of water because I didn't want the carrier to have any excuse for missing me. I started calling them at 5 and asking about the package. After a lot of calling and back-an-forward, I got told that the courier made it to my place @ 11-11.30am but i was not there. I was raging so bad at this point it's not even funny.
Not only was I home, but I was looking out the window waiting for the car to come along. There's NO WAY I would've missed it.

They asked me to come pick it up myself, from a depot that's only about 20 miles outside town. I raged some more and then demanded that they deliver on Saturday. They said they will, so I should have my watch in about... 12-14 hours.
Wish me luck.


----------



## Worker

Ok your price is without german tax.. your price you can see on my English page&#8230;

Shipping is 30 euro fedex express.. and you can pay to my paypal .. [email protected]

Your price.. 479,00 euro.+30,00 euro fedex = 509,00 euro.. total..
In us$...583,00 us$.."

*
How does 509 euros end up being $583????? By my math it ends up much closer to $737. Am I wrong or is Steinhart really selling the Triton for under $600 and all along I was just doing my conversion wrong???????
Thanks for any help!*


----------



## bertons

OMG my Ocean 1 Black has arrived in UK and next step is "out for delivery" :-! I really hope they are doing deliveries on Saturdays :think:


----------



## eric325ci

Worker said:


> Ok your price is without german tax.. your price you can see on my English page&#8230;
> 
> Shipping is 30 euro fedex express.. and you can pay to my paypal .. [email protected]
> 
> Your price.. 479,00 euro.+30,00 euro fedex = 509,00 euro.. total..
> In us$...583,00 us$.."
> 
> *
> How does 509 euros end up being $583????? By my math it ends up much closer to $737. Am I wrong or is Steinhart really selling the Triton for under $600 and all along I was just doing my conversion wrong???????
> Thanks for any help!*


EXACTLY! THAT WAS MY POINT! MOST OF THEIR EMAILS DO NOT MAKE SENSE. Regardless, I received my Triton 100 ATM DLC yesterday and it is an incredible chunk of metal that I do not want to put down or stop staring at.


----------



## Worker

That doesn't make much sense at all.


----------



## Lars997

I join in

- ordered Tuesday 16:30h / payed with paypal on the fly
- received Wednesday 10:34 mail that order is received
- received Wednesday 16:06 mail that order is shipped
- Friday 10:35 - postman was ringing at the door an brought my order 

Very smooth - like many other times before. I also own many watches of Steinhart, had also smaller issues with previous (I.e. de-adjusted hands), repair was usually done within 2 weeks! 

I will stay a fan of this products and the boutique service. Compared with my watches of premium companies (I collect since 20 years, so I have a lot of premiums, too) - you are just anonymous at Rolex, IWC, Breitling, Panerai, etc, etc. and fixes are taking usually 6 to 8 weeks in best case, I also had cases where I had to wait more than 6 months for Service or repairs. 

Regarding ordering time - I had Rolex watches which I ordered and I had to wait two years for delivery (and this is not a unique case)!

You always have to put things into the right perspective!!!


----------



## Pakz

Pakz said:


> *19/08/2011*: OK, so we'll do a live experience, here....
> 
> I've validated my order for a Ocean Vintage GMT 10 minutes ago (11:01 hours, German Time). I've sent the PayPal funds just now (11:09 hours, German Time).
> 
> I'll keep this post updated as events unfold, until the watch's on my wrist...





Pakz said:


> *22/08/2011*: OK, this morning at 8:30 I've received a mail announcing that my payment was received and that next time Steinhart will contact me will be, in a few days, to give me the tracking number...
> 
> Seems to be going fairly fast if you admit they don't work on week ends...





Pakz said:


> *24/08/2011*: So, the live experiment keeps unfolding...
> 
> I've received mail from Steinhart this afternoon, August 24, at 14:54 hours.
> It says that the watch has been sent, by DPD (German transporter) and gives me the tracking number. (with a notice that it may take up to 24h for the number to become active).
> 
> Unsurprisingly, the tracking number is not functioning yet.
> 
> I'll keep you posted, but so far I don't really have anything to complain about... Ordered just before the WE, the order was acknowledged Monday morning, and Wednesday the goods are shipped (or at least prepared for shipping, we'll see what it was a bit later). I may have the watch on my wrist before the WE, if I'm very lucky...





Pakz said:


> *25/08/2011*: Tracking number started working around noon...
> and said that the parcel was picked up today at 12:15 hours.
> 
> Should be at my place Saturday morning if I'm lucky, Monday otherwise ;-)


_*27/08/2011*_:
End of the experiment... At 11:40 hours, the delivery guy rang at my door. Now, the watch is on my wrist. Not too bad, it's just been one week since I ordered.

On the minus side, it seems that my Vintage GMT, in spite of all the padding, and supposed new dial/permanent fix, suffers a bit from the GMT hand misalignment problem... I'll keep it on the wrist for one or two days, and see what happens. But there's a good 6 or 7 minutes after the hour until the GMT hand reaches its normal place...


----------



## Ed.YANG

well... hopefully that the whole delivery process achieved slight improvement with the change on express frieight agent.
however, STEINHART really need to relook into the order processing process to deal with every single day orders from different parts of the world...


----------



## TehCube

Well, I'm not going to update my timeline because DPD Romania is to blame for the delays in shipping. It took 36 hours to get from Germany to Bucharest, and it would've taken 4 days for it to travel from their warehouse to my door, had I not gone and picked it up myself yesterday. Very disappointing, but it was to be expected from shipping companies around here.

But I digress..


----------



## Nicolas_H

And just sat down with my new Triton DLC 100ATM 19 days after ordering just need to get the band sized now.
Oh happy days.


----------



## Newton

I have a new Marine Chrono II Roman stuck somewhere in the ordering process. When I ordered the watch from the Steinhart site it didn't show up as a pre order, or with any notes as to extended ship dates. I was thinking thats great, they have it in stock. So I pulled the trigger, got the standard email saying the watch would ship in a few days and I figured that was all there was to it. I checked back on the Steinhart site a few days later and the watch showed up as a pre order with shipping mid September. I made a few changes to the order, added a few items, removed a few items, and got a rapid response to my emails. The last email I also asked about shipping date. I recieved a response to my order change, but no mention of any of my questions about the shipping date of my watch.

Bottom line is I would have ordered the watch anyway even if it was a pre order. I have had outstanding service from Steinhart in the past and have no reason to believe I will not recieve it again in the future. But the information not being current on the web site as to actual status of a watch being ordered, and the lack of any meaningful communication about order status could certainly use some work. I will even give them the benefit of the doubt on the web site. I ordered on a Friday, and I could assume that with a number of orders over the weekend, on Monday depending on order times, I might not be far enough up the line to get an in stock watch.

But they have to be able to correspond with their customers and keep them informed. I have recieved NO notifications from Steinhart other than the "thanks for your money" email.


----------



## bertons

Same here... There was no indication that Ocean 1 Black is OOS when I placed an order. It appeared some two days later. Needless to say how dissappointed I am... Also because of lack of communication from their side. Luckily I will recieve my watch tommorow but next time (if there will be such) I will ask for exact timings before I place an order.


----------



## Mooyizz

Newton said:


> I have a new Marine Chrono II Roman stuck somewhere in the ordering process. When I ordered the watch from the Steinhart site it didn't show up as a pre order, or with any notes as to extended ship dates. I was thinking thats great, they have it in stock. So I pulled the trigger, got the standard email saying the watch would ship in a few days and I figured that was all there was to it. I checked back on the Steinhart site a few days later and the watch showed up as a pre order with shipping mid September. I made a few changes to the order, added a few items, removed a few items, and got a rapid response to my emails. The last email I also asked about shipping date. I recieved a response to my order change, but no mention of any of my questions about the shipping date of my watch.
> 
> Bottom line is I would have ordered the watch anyway even if it was a pre order. I have had outstanding service from Steinhart in the past and have no reason to believe I will not recieve it again in the future. But the information not being current on the web site as to actual status of a watch being ordered, and the lack of any meaningful communication about order status could certainly use some work. I will even give them the benefit of the doubt on the web site. I ordered on a Friday, and I could assume that with a number of orders over the weekend, on Monday depending on order times, I might not be far enough up the line to get an in stock watch.
> 
> But they have to be able to correspond with their customers and keep them informed. I have recieved NO notifications from Steinhart other than the "thanks for your money" email.


MY EXACT experience also. I have a Marine Chrono currently stuck somewhere between Germany and the UAE. I was (I dont know if luckily) sent a Fedex tracking # almost a week back. Fedex Dubai says it does not have any pick up scan hence its not in their custody yet, I called today, spoke with Mr Steinhart and he claims he has documents to prove that Fedex had picked up from the 25th of August, the Fedex tracking page states 22nd of August it was picked up. needless to say, I am disappointed


----------



## Newton

After all that I am still going to give Steinhart the benefit of the doubt. The last time I ordered a watch I placed the order on a Sunday, and it was delivered USA on Wednesday. I was impressed.

I am sure Steinhart has a backlog from the long German holiday that they are trying to contend with. However, if the deliver gets pushed back again I am going to cancel the order and find something else to buy. A few weeks is one thing, longer than that and I will get a tad upset.


----------



## GJ Jason

After much deliberation and research (a lot done right here on watchuseek) I ordered the Vintage Red on August 12th. As of today I have received no watch, no shipping information and no detailed order status. To me this speaks to a lack of customer service period. I am extremely frustrated with the communication. I'm fine waiting several weeks for a watch but I want to at least get an answer to my emails about an order. All the long timers can flame me all they want, 16 days and no order status? There is no excuse for that.


----------



## bertons

bertons said:


> live experience 2:
> 
> 15th of August, late evening - order created (Ocean 1 Black) and paid via PayPal immediately
> 16th of August, morning - order confirmation
> 18th of August, late evening - "out-of-stock" appears. E-mailed Steinhart to check if it affects my order
> 19th of August, morning - reply from Steinhart:


just got my watch.


----------



## bluloo

Ordered/paid for a beautiful Ocean Vintage GMT on August 31.

Received an order update on Sept. 1, noting it would be processed in the next few days and a tracking number would be sent, when it ships.

Today, I checked the web site again*, to look at the gorgeous pics, and it notes that the watch is out of stock, and is currently pre-order only (new orders not shipping before December). Hopefully, my order made it into the system before they ran out.

*As all experienced WISs know, obsessively checking the manufacturer's web site, after ordering, activates the magykwatchgnomes, and your watch arrives much, much sooner than otherwise.


----------



## GJ Jason

Well I still admit to being frustrated with the lack of communication about my order, however, I received my watch last night and it as absolutely perfect! I couldn't be more satisfied with the final product and in the end I am very happy I ordered it. Going forward I would recommend this watch boutique to people IF they understand the process and know what to expect going in.


----------



## Pakz

bluloo said:


> Ordered/paid for a beautiful Ocean Vintage GMT on August 31.
> 
> Received an order update on Sept. 1, noting it would be processed in the next few days and a tracking number would be sent, when it ships.
> 
> Today, I checked the web site again*, to look at the gorgeous pics, and it notes that the watch is out of stock, and is currently pre-order only (new orders not shipping before December). Hopefully, my order made it into the system before they ran out.
> 
> *As all experienced WISs know, obsessively checking the manufacturer's web site, after ordering, activates the magykwatchgnomes, and your watch arrives much, much sooner than otherwise.


I hope your order went in before they ran out of stock, and that you get your watch soon

And I hope that you won't get the GMT hand alignment problem (I have it... 9mn and it's the only negative point in this watch... A beauty that keeps time like a COSC champ... After a little "break in" time (12 hours) during which it got 4 seconds fast, it just stays spot on... I'd say it's +0.2 s a day... )


----------



## Meddle

I just got my dlc bracelet for triton 100atm. It is just wonderful. Also thanks to Mr. Steinhart I got it for only 40 euros. 
That's a great way to ensure a returning customer.


----------



## bluloo

Pakz said:


> I hope your order went in before they ran out of stock, and that you get your watch soon
> 
> And I hope that you won't get the GMT hand alignment problem (I have it... 9mn and it's the only negative point in this watch... A beauty that keeps time like a COSC champ... After a little "break in" time (12 hours) during which it got 4 seconds fast, it just stays spot on... I'd say it's +0.2 s a day... )


Thanks.

If I receive a problematic GMT hand, I'll either reset it myself, or have it done if there's more to it than simply resetting the hands. I think it would bother me too much to know it's not properly aligned.

I've heard the same comment, about accuracy, from several Steinhart owners. Nice bonus. 

I assume, that, if the watch was out of stock when my order was received (and won't be filled until December), they'd let me know or issue a refund. It's been a few days now, and I haven't heard anything. I'll assume no news is good news and the process is moving along.

Can't wait to join the club. :-!


----------



## Dunnster

Just thought I would share my experience to add to the mix. Ordered an Ocean 1 Black on 26th Aug and paid straight away with Paypal. Received 2 emails from Steinhart the same day...confirmation of order and receipt of payment, stating that my order would be processed in the next few days. I heard nothing until an email yesterday (5th Sept) to advise of shipping and tracking number.

So 10 days between payment receipt and despatch. Not great, but I was expecting it thanks to you guys so didn't panic. I will let you know when it arrives.


----------



## Pakz

bluloo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> If I receive a problematic GMT hand, I'll either reset it myself, or have it done if there's more to it than simply resetting the hands. I think it would bother me too much to know it's not properly aligned.


Yep, once you've noticed it, it's kind of nagging, and you really only see that... At least for a while.
Now, resetting the hands is at the same time not too difficult (for a watchmaker or even amateur) but since it requires opening the watch, getting the movement out, getting the hands off the movement/dial assembly (without scratching them or the dial), resetting the hands, then replacing the movement in the watch, and re-closing it... I think it's better that a qualified professional do it. That way, if something goes wrong, they can repair/repay! (By the way, the re-setting of the hands on a 2893-2 should be done in a specific way, to ensure proper alignment, as ETA stresses -cf. their technical documents on their site)



bluloo said:


> I've heard the same comment, about accuracy, from several Steinhart owners. Nice bonus.
> 
> I assume, that, if the watch was out of stock when my order was received (and won't be filled until December), they'd let me know or issue a refund. It's been a few days now, and I haven't heard anything. I'll assume no news is good news and the process is moving along.
> 
> Can't wait to join the club. :-!


I'd totally agree with you at a "normal" moment. But since they seem to be understaffed and overwhelmed by the different tasks at the moment, their mail communication (not the automated one, the real mails) is somewhat lacking lately... So maybe you should shoot them a mail to make sure that indeed they have the watch in stock and ready to dispatch... It'd be sad if you learn in another week or so, or even more, that indeed their out of stock and you can either get your watch in December or a refund...

I hope that it's there! and wish you all the best with that watch!


----------



## bluloo

^^ 

Good idea. I just sent them an email.


----------



## Pakz

bluloo said:


> I assume, that, if the watch was out of stock when my order was received (and *won't be filled until December*), they'd let me know or issue a refund. It's been a few days now, and I haven't heard anything. I'll assume no news is good news and the process is moving along.
> 
> Can't wait to join the club. :-!


I just checked on the site for other reasons, and I want to reassure you: the re stocking of the Ocean Vintage GMT is for the *12th of September*, not the 9th of December... Classic inter-cultural mistake... In Europe the standard way of giving a date is Day/Month/Year as opposed to the Month/Day/Year that is the standard US practice ;-)

So even if they went out of stock before handling your orders, you won't have too long to wait for!


----------



## Ryeguy

Pakz said:


> I just checked on the site for other reasons, and I want to reassure you: the re stocking of the Ocean Vintage GMT is for the *12th of September*, not the 9th of December... Classic inter-cultural mistake... In Europe the standard way of giving a date is Day/Month/Year as opposed to the Month/Day/Year that is the standard US practice ;-)
> 
> So even if they went out of stock before handling your orders, you won't have too long to wait for!


Yes - that made me stare at the PC for a second before I realized my mistake. Global harmonization be damned!

BTW - my Vintage GMT is en route back to me with Fed-Ex expecting delivery tomorrow. I think that might be optimistic if customs is involved (not certain on a repair situation) but I hope to have the watch back by later this week, early next. I'll report back if the hands stayed in alignment this trip or not.


----------



## Pakz

About the repair of my Ocean Vintage GMT, Anna says they'd prefer to do it themselves...

However, the team seems quite aware of the problems/delays they're facing at the moment (understaffed and the new Apollon) so I'll wait until end of September to send it... Hopefully by the time everyone will be back and the repair/resending will be quick ;-)


----------



## bluloo

Pakz said:


> I just checked on the site for other reasons, and I want to reassure you: the re stocking of the Ocean Vintage GMT is for the *12th of September*, not the 9th of December... Classic inter-cultural mistake... In Europe the standard way of giving a date is Day/Month/Year as opposed to the Month/Day/Year that is the standard US practice ;-)
> 
> So even if they went out of stock before handling your orders, you won't have too long to wait for!


Well, that's good news. It didn't even occur to me, but is obvious, now that you mention it. (It's also good because they never replied to my email). :-!


----------



## bluloo

Update: Received a shipping notification today. Looks like it actually shipped from Germany, yesterday. 

Ordered about a week ago, including the weekend.
Pretty good turnaround.


----------



## Pakz

bluloo said:


> Update: Received a shipping notification today. Looks like it actually shipped from Germany, yesterday.
> 
> Ordered about a week ago, including the weekend.
> Pretty good turnaround.


I'm very happy for you that it did go rather fast.

Hope you'll be satisfied with the watch as well!!!


----------



## PhotoBiker

I'm on day 4 without any communications, however:

1) I read all the recent threads out here regarding the lack of communication.
2) I've not seen any thread about a lack of delivery. I'm not worried about someone taking my money and heading for the hills.
3) I'm not in a huge rush here, though I hope to get my Ocean Black DLC roughly first week of October.
4) I also have a friend who warned me about Steinhart's process, he said he's had to wait a year for a watch, though it was a very specific purchase.

I can say that had I ordered without reading the threads out here, I would be freaking out. I, like most others in this day of Internet Sales, am used to immediate responses as well as immediate shipping (at least shipment notice by next business day) with product in hand in 2 - 5 days depending on location of the seller.

I'll go back to lurking now ;-)


----------



## Riker

Very well considered & fair post mate.......

You'll get your Ocean Black DLC & you will be very pleased with it.....;-)



PhotoBiker said:


> I'm on day 4 without any communications, however:
> 
> 1) I read all the recent threads out here regarding the lack of communication.
> 2) I've not seen any thread about a lack of delivery. I'm not worried about someone taking my money and heading for the hills.
> 3) I'm not in a huge rush here, though I hope to get my Ocean Black DLC roughly first week of October.
> 4) I also have a friend who warned me about Steinhart's process, he said he's had to wait a year for a watch, though it was a very specific purchase.
> 
> I can say that had I ordered without reading the threads out here, I would be freaking out. I, like most others in this day of Internet Sales, am used to immediate responses as well as immediate shipping (at least shipment notice by next business day) with product in hand in 2 - 5 days depending on location of the seller.
> 
> I'll go back to lurking now ;-)


----------



## bluloo

Well mine is in clearance delay.

Late yesterday, Fed Ex called ad asked me the component values of the watch parts. Because I don't know what each part costs (other than the movement, which I'd guess based on retail value), they said they'd contact Steinhart. 

If not for this nonsense, it was supposed to be here today. 
I hope Steinhart is better at communicating with Customs than communicating with customers. 

You'd think the proper information would be provided by someone experienced with shipping watches abroad.

Not a huge deal in the big picture, but you guys know how it goes when you're waiting. o| ;-)


----------



## Pakz

bluloo said:


> Well mine is in clearance delay.
> 
> Late yesterday, Fed Ex called ad asked me the component values of the watch parts. Because I don't know what each part costs (other than the movement, which I'd guess based on retail value), they said they'd contact Steinhart.
> 
> If not for this nonsense, it was supposed to be here today.
> I hope Steinhart is better at communicating with Customs than communicating with customers.
> 
> You'd think the proper information would be provided by someone experienced with shipping watches abroad.
> 
> Not a huge deal in the big picture, but you guys know how it goes when you're waiting. o| ;-)


That just doesn't make any sense (to me... ).

You might have to pay customs and excise taxes based on the value of the good you're importing... But the value of its components? That's not legal. Might be that Steinhart has included "other watch parts" with your watch as a present to compensate for the delay, like an additional strap, a NATO band or so something, but still, that's all sounding quite weird...

The way I see it, FedEx is always trying to make you pay taxes... And they making the government pay them for having collected the taxes...


----------



## Tehren

I ordered my Triton 30ATM on 27 August, at the time the website advised that shipping would not be before 1 September. Early the next week the date slipped to 15 September. I'm not anxious (thanks to this forum) but I've had no correspondence from Steinhart since they acknowledged my payment. 

They could do better with the customer feedback, but ultimately, I just want my watch...


----------



## bluloo

Tehren said:


> ... I just want my watch...


For most of us, that could be a motto.


----------



## richc1958

Pakz said:


> That just doesn't make any sense (to me... ).
> 
> You might have to pay customs and excise taxes based on the value of the good you're importing... But the value of its components? That's not legal. Might be that Steinhart has included "other watch parts" with your watch as a present to compensate for the delay, like an additional strap, a NATO band or so something, but still, that's all sounding quite weird...
> 
> The way I see it, FedEx is always trying to make you pay taxes... And they making the government pay them for having collected the taxes...


Not so....each part of the watch has different percentage of import taxes. For example an automatic movement may be taxed at 5% straps are taxed at a higher rate, you should see the break down of my H20 Kalmar I just received broken down by:
1. whats the case made of
2. How is the watch powered
3. what type of display
4. Jewels in movement and how many
5. strap what are they made of.

He then had to give a price values of the following
1. Movement
2. Case
3. Bands
4. Battery. if applicable

And all have different percentages for taxes...I believe band are taxed at like 10% of their value......and movements like 3% This was UPS so it looks like they are doing things the same

So it is not truly correct to say it is taxed upon the total cost of the watch. Each component is taxed at a different rate and they add them up. SO yes component prices are required...


----------



## Pakz

richc1958 said:


> ...
> So it is not truly correct to say it is taxed upon the total cost of the watch. Each component is taxed at a different rate and they add them up. SO yes component prices are required...


So that's a really great news for you guys, even if the process can be bothersome... The sum of (even street) prices of components of a watch is far less than that of the total watch (as is the case for 99.9% of all goods...) So you pay less taxes!!!! (I knew that we in Europe had the highest tax rates of the planet, but still... )


----------



## bluloo

Just received my GMT a short while ago.

GMT hand alignment seems spot on, or at least, very, very close. It's currently running ~ -15s. I'll adjust it in a week or so.

WRT the delivery process, it should have been delivered on Friday morning, via Fed Ex International Priority.

However, their "customs center" stated that the watch worksheet was missing, so the package was delayed in Memphis, TN.

Imagine my surprise when, today, I opened the package to find the original watch worksheet, completed my Steinhart, included in the documentation. <| :roll:

My local FedEx driver is pretty good, but their CS center really sucks @ss. 
They even had me drive to the distribution center on Saturday to pick up the watch. When I arrived, the clerk promptly told me that he saw my package but wouldn't (couldn't) get the watch because there were too many packages and sent me on my way. It wasn't the first time that there was incorrect information given out by CS.

I wonder how many delays are due to incompetent shippers, vs Steinhart themselves? In my case, it was 100% FedEx.

Anyhow, I'm wearing the watch now, and all I can say is it's a real beauty. |>


----------



## Newton

bluloo said:


> Well mine is in clearance delay.
> 
> Late yesterday, Fed Ex called ad asked me the component values of the watch parts. Because I don't know what each part costs (other than the movement, which I'd guess based on retail value), they said they'd contact Steinhart.
> 
> If not for this nonsense, it was supposed to be here today.
> I hope Steinhart is better at communicating with Customs than communicating with customers.
> 
> You'd think the proper information would be provided by someone experienced with shipping watches abroad.
> 
> Not a huge deal in the big picture, but you guys know how it goes when you're waiting. o| ;-)


I FINALLY got notification from Steinhart yesterday that my watch shipped. That only took a month, with ZERO contact from Steinhart. I did send them an email yesterday asking what was up? The response was my FedEx shippng notification. Works for me, the watch should be here tomorrow. And then today FedEx called.

I have purchased a watch from Steinhart before and had no phone call from FedEx, the watch just showed up. FedEx asked me the followng questions. Case material, movement country of origin, type of movement, number of jewels in the movement, strap material (I said leather, she asked if was cow leather, I responded "Is there any other kind?", she didn't think it was as funny as I did) Then they asked me to break down the % of the total price into 3 areas: Watch strap, movement, and case. I took a flyng guess at it so the watch would not be further delayed.

So after all that CRAP, the watch should be here in the morning.

I hope the Marine Chrono II Roman is as nice as it looks in photos, because it was an absolute pain in the butt to get it here.


----------



## richc1958

bluloo said:


> Just received my GMT a short while ago.
> 
> GMT hand alignment seems spot on, or at least, very, very close. It's currently running ~ -15s. I'll adjust it in a week or so.
> 
> WRT the delivery process, it should have been delivered on Friday morning, via Fed Ex International Priority.
> 
> However, their "customs center" stated that the watch worksheet was missing, so the package was delayed in Memphis, TN.
> 
> Imagine my surprise when, today, I opened the package to find the original watch worksheet, completed my Steinhart, included in the documentation.
> 
> Where the documents on the inside of the package or the outside.....they should have been on the outside....


----------



## bluloo

richc1958 said:


> bluloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received my GMT a short while ago.
> 
> GMT hand alignment seems spot on, or at least, very, very close. It's currently running ~ -15s. I'll adjust it in a week or so.
> 
> WRT the delivery process, it should have been delivered on Friday morning, via Fed Ex International Priority.
> 
> However, their "customs center" stated that the watch worksheet was missing, so the package was delayed in Memphis, TN.
> 
> Imagine my surprise when, today, I opened the package to find the original watch worksheet, completed my Steinhart, included in the documentation.
> 
> Where the documents on the inside of the package or the outside.....they should have been on the outside....
> 
> 
> 
> They were on the outside, in the clear plastic pouch, with the other documents/shipping info.
Click to expand...


----------



## richc1958

bluloo said:


> richc1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were on the outside, in the clear plastic pouch, with the other documents/shipping info.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing.....how incompetent people can be
Click to expand...


----------



## MikeyShingles

I have an issue presently with Steinhart also. I ordered the Triton 30ATM on Aug. 9th. They were out of stock but the expected date was Aug 15th. - no prob. less than a week. It gets to Aug 17th and no email for shipping. I check the site and the expected date is pushed back to Sept 1st. Since then the date has been pushed back 2 more times. Now I can understand this happens with companies but to receive absolutely NO contact to let me know about the date changes is totally unacceptable. 

This watch was needed by a certain date. The new ship date wont work so 2 days ago I shot Steinhart an email that I am requesting a refund through paypal. Still havent heard back and I sent another email this morning.

Needless to say if I dont hear back from them in the next couple of days I am filing a paypal dispute.

So if anybody from the company is reading this you better work on your CS 'cause I'm one out of many who will never order from Steinhart directly again.


----------



## richc1958

MikeyShingles said:


> I have an issue presently with Steinhart also. I ordered the Triton 30ATM on Aug. 9th. They were out of stock but the expected date was Aug 15th. - no prob. less than a week. It gets to Aug 17th and no email for shipping. I check the site and the expected date is pushed back to Sept 1st. Since then the date has been pushed back 2 more times. Now I can understand this happens with companies but to receive absolutely NO contact to let me know about the date changes is totally unacceptable.
> 
> This watch was needed by a certain date. The new ship date wont work so 2 days ago I shot Steinhart an email that I am requesting a refund through paypal. Still havent heard back and I sent another email this morning.
> 
> Needless to say if I dont hear back from them in the next couple of days I am filing a paypal dispute.
> 
> So if anybody from the company is reading this you better work on your CS 'cause I'm one out of many who will never order from Steinhart directly again.


Mike here is correct this is very very poor treatment of customers on Steinharts part and I'm sorry you guys the excuse that they are a small vendor holds no credence any longer almost 8 weeks with no word is just plain wrong ........file your dispute Mike.....you only have 45 days don't wait....too bad back in the beginning of the year they were great with CS now these complaints are all too common.....


----------



## Tehren

My experience seems to be mirroring MikeyShingles. I placed my order for a Triton 30ATM over the weekend of 27-28 August, at the time stock was expected on 1 September. Restock date has since slipped back twice, now at 1 October. I sent an email enquiring about the status of my order this monday (12 September) which has not been answered.

I was expecting a wait (I've read the Steinhart forum posts extensively) but am beginning to get a bit frustrated. I'm sure it'll be worth it in the end, but they're holding quite a lot of my cash and a couple of emails would do wonders. It's not so much the waiting as the uncertainty for me. 

Just my two pence sterling.


----------



## Pakz

Guys, I feel for you, and definitely agree that Post order communication should be improved from Steinhart, even if just an automated mail here and there, to keep customers posted on what happens...

However, about the restocking and ensuing wait I feel you are being quite unfair to Steinhart. The site says "out of stock, will not ship before xx/xx/2011" or so. It's very clear, at least to me, that they have to wait on their providers so they cannot guarantee any date. Hence the "not before".

If, like me, you want to get what you order soon after paying, you just re-check on the web site at the foretold date... And only order when the watch is in stock. I don't see the point in paying today for something that wont be even in stock until after some times... Particularly when it's not some limited series that when running out won't be restocked for a long time...


----------



## richc1958

true but at times that will not work as the pre-orders eat up the entire stock of new arrivals.....perhaps maybe require only say a 25% deposit...for a pre-order


----------



## raymansg

Thought I'd share mine ... 

Steinhart Nav B, Ocean black - about 10 days from payment to receipt in May
Steinhart Apollon - about 12 days (ordered the moment it became available)
Like my orders from Germany, Portugal & New Zealand ... the watches arrived within 2 days from the tracking no. issuance. 
I stay in Singapore and have only encountered long delays when I order from the US and it gets shipped by USPS.

footnote : The pieces I have from Steinhart are of very good quality. Keepers, all of them.


----------



## MikeyShingles

Well, after 2 emails requesting a refund in the past 4 days and no response at all, unfortunately I am filing a paypal dispute before my 45 days runs out. Hopefully this will get their attention if my emails dont. This is just ridiculous - not a good way to run a business.


----------



## PhotoBiker

Update. Received my Ocean Black DLC yesterday. I now understand why the shipping expense is so much, they ship Next Day Air!

Since I had in my mind the first or second week of October, I am just plain happy about the speed here.

I did hear back from Steinhart, I followed up on my order at the end of last week and got a reply on Monday (they are closed on weekends). Apparently a number of people were on vacation which affected order processing, though I have no complaints.

I *may* have to find out about their Customer Support though. There's a huge piece of dust or a flake of paint or something floating around in the watch, it was on the back of the crystal last night driving me crazy. Today with all my running around and working, it's migrated to some place I can't find at the moment.


----------



## Nicolas_H

What did you order and how long has it been?
They can be a bit slow to respond, but their watches are worth the wait.
Try to hang on I am sure you will be impressed.
Waiting on number four at the moment


----------



## bluloo

MikeyShingles said:


> Well, after 2 emails requesting a refund in the past 4 days and no response at all, unfortunately I am filing a paypal dispute before my 45 days runs out. Hopefully this will get their attention if my emails dont. This is just ridiculous - not a good way to run a business.


That's a shame.

No excuse for a complete lack of follow up, assuming that's what happened.


----------



## robotphood

I was considering the Ocean 1 and stumbled across this forum. I did email them a day ago and got a response within a day so vacations may have been a factor. But the situations some of you are in (or previously) are pretty ridiculous though. They really do need separate emails for general inquiries, orders, refunds, etc... It really turns me off when a company can't get around to email responses from paying customers at the very least. I may bite the bullet soon since I'm going out of town which should alleviate the wait :-d. Good luck to all.


----------



## Nolander

I think all the delays may have been due to short staffing. My order was processed in a timely manner. I was expecting to wait to hear back, etc., but communication was excellent and order processing was fine. Mr. Steinhart even answered my initial email on a Saturday. My experience with customer service has been excellent so far.


----------



## dmoffat

Getting a bit worried .. i pre oredered a diver 44gmt on 21 aug and it said shipping not before 10th sept . i have tried to contact steinheart by phone(engaged) and email and not had any luck . all i want to know is the status of my order.


----------



## Woolski

Hello to all....after reading various reviews and posts, which were incredibly informative...(thank you to all),
I decided to purchase a Steinhart Aviation DLC Automatic directly from the Steinhart website. I placed the order on Monday evening (chicago time) at approximately 11:00 p.m., September 19, 2011. On Wednesday, September 21, 2011, I received an email stating that my payment via paypal was received and order will be processed in a couple of days. The customer service has been very slow in response to my two emails concerning the shipment and switching of the wristband. I understand Steinhart is fairly new company, but it seems, that they need to revamp their customer service (they have one email address for everything). The source of my gripe is my pure impatience and maybe the high standard set by zappos.com
Realistically, when can i expect the watch to arrive? cheers


----------



## Nicolas_H

Hi Have just paid for my fourth Steinhart and the standard seems to be, 
1 week after conformation of payment i get an email confirming package information sent to Fedex and 10 days later "OH HAPPY DAYS" 
So roughly 3 and a bit weeks from ordering to my hot little hands.


----------



## Mooyizz

Nicolas_H said:


> Hi Have just paid for my fourth Steinhart and the standard seems to be,
> 1 week after conformation of payment i get an email confirming package information sent to Fedex and 10 days later "OH HAPPY DAYS"
> So roughly 3 and a bit weeks from ordering to my hot little hands.


arent you a Lucky Sod! paid for an Aviation GMT now for almost 1month and im still waiting. no info nothing


----------



## MrMayface

Ok, I'm officially pissed a little. I placed my order for the Apollon 11 days ago knowing full well that some more may not be back in stock until at least the 15th of September. I didn't get a confirmation. I had to send another email to confirm that my payment was received. I sent another email on the 15th asking about the status of the new shipment of Apollons and was told that they had just arrived that day. They were going to double check them over the weekend and ship mine out on Monday the 19th. Great. 

Wednesday rolls around and I haven't received a tracking number. I figure I would need once since was was anticipating some customs fees, so I email asking whether or not the watch shipped and asking for a tracking number. I was told that he did not know whether or not the watch had shipped! That struck me as odd. Heck, even if you didn't know before you received my email you could have checked before you responded back to me. That would have been better than, "I check, I think we ship already." Here it is end of business in Germany on Friday and I yet to receive a message telling me whether or not my watch has shipped. 

I didn't see the point in sending another useless email today, so I decided to call FedEx. I didn't think there would be much they could do for me without a tracking number, but they surprised me. They were able to search by my address to see if they had any packages in their systems headed to there. Not one thing. :-| Here I have been thinking the past two days that I might be surprised upon arriving home by a FedEx doortag. All for nothing, according the them the thing hasn't even shipped. Which might not be so bad, if I hadn't already been told that it would ship this past Monday. 

This has been the absolute worst watch buying experience for me. The lack of communication is terrible. You have hundreds of my wife's money, but I can't get confirmation of shipment? I will really have a hard time thinking I would try another Steinhart because of this go around.


----------



## Nolander

6 days from order to my wrist. It sounds like this may be a record. I did not initiate any contact other than the order/payment either. I just got lucky I suppose. It is my first Steinhart, by the way.


----------



## richc1958

Nolander said:


> 6 days from order to my wrist. It sounds like this may be a record. I did not initiate any contact other than the order/payment either. I just got lucky I suppose. It is my first Steinhart, by the way.


Which one did you buy?.....


----------



## Nolander

Ovr


----------



## TBD

I ordered a NAV B Chrono 47mm and there were some delays. Now I have the watch and I am impressed with it, this has been almost forgotten.

However.... I was tempted by another Steinhart but will not order one specifically because of the treatment of the customers that have ordered wrt communications and the delays to deliveries.

So Günter, take note. I am sure I am not alone. You are losing business. Get your act together.

TBD


----------



## Woolski

received an email from Gunter (nearly five days after placing the order) that watch will be shipped on Monday, September 26, 2011.
Hopefully, i will have it on 9/28/11.....


----------



## romeo-1

TBD said:


> I ordered a NAV B Chrono 47mm and there were some delays. Now I have the watch and I am impressed with it, this has been almost forgotten.
> 
> However.... I was tempted by another Steinhart but will not order one specifically because of the treatment of the customers that have ordered wrt communications and the delays to deliveries.
> 
> So Günter, take note. I am sure I am not alone. You are losing business. Get your act together.
> 
> TBD


Don't write off Steinhart altogether...just order from Gnomon. That's where I got my Ocean 44 Automatic and from order to shipping (Canada) to arrival was less than 7 days...their stock availability seems to match the Steinhart website availability so that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Mr Rick

romeo-1 said:


> Don't write off Steinhart altogether...just order from Gnomon. That's where I got my Ocean 44 Automatic and from order to shipping (Canada) to arrival was less than 7 days...their stock availability seems to match the Steinhart website availability so that shouldn't be an issue.


Hey, lets keep Gnomon our little secret.


----------



## Nicolas_H

:-!
Thanks but I think you are the lucky one two of my favorite watches( IWC Portuguese 3714, IWC Portuguese 5001).
But I will say one thing.
Yes Steinharts communication can lack a little especially these days when it takes very little to send an email, and we are all used to instant responses.
But once you have that watch in your hand and hold it, all that waiting is forgotten. 
The three that I have (Triton DLC 100ATM, Nav-B Chrono 47 and Aviation GMT) inspire my friends who have much deeper pockets than me and all they can say is "but its not a Rolex, Omega, Breitling or IWC  etc.
I might be a bit odd but I kind of enjoy the wait and anticipation, makes me feel like a kid at Christmas (I never knew Santa was ailed with Fedex though!).
Number 4 is on its way and I check Fedex several times a day (though it was on listed on Friday).
I am looking forward to posting when it arrives.


----------



## JHustwit

MrMayface said:


> Ok, I'm officially pissed a little. I placed my order for the Apollon 11 days ago knowing full well that some more may not be back in stock until at least the 15th of September. I didn't get a confirmation. I had to send another email to confirm that my payment was received. I sent another email on the 15th asking about the status of the new shipment of Apollons and was told that they had just arrived that day. They were going to double check them over the weekend and ship mine out on Monday the 19th. Great.
> 
> Wednesday rolls around and I haven't received a tracking number. I figure I would need once since was was anticipating some customs fees, so I email asking whether or not the watch shipped and asking for a tracking number. I was told that he did not know whether or not the watch had shipped! That struck me as odd. Heck, even if you didn't know before you received my email you could have checked before you responded back to me. That would have been better than, "I check, I think we ship already." Here it is end of business in Germany on Friday and I yet to receive a message telling me whether or not my watch has shipped.
> 
> I didn't see the point in sending another useless email today, so I decided to call FedEx. I didn't think there would be much they could do for me without a tracking number, but they surprised me. They were able to search by my address to see if they had any packages in their systems headed to there. Not one thing. :-| Here I have been thinking the past two days that I might be surprised upon arriving home by a FedEx doortag. All for nothing, according the them the thing hasn't even shipped. Which might not be so bad, if I hadn't already been told that it would ship this past Monday.
> 
> This has been the absolute worst watch buying experience for me. The lack of communication is terrible. You have hundreds of my wife's money, but I can't get confirmation of shipment? I will really have a hard time thinking I would try another Steinhart because of this go around.


This exact thing happened to me. I ordered an apollon on Sep 6 or so. Waited until the 18th, had heard nothing. I emailed info, and Gunter replied right away saying "we have them in stock, did you pay?" I had paid, back when I made the original order. Surely he has access to that information! I sent him my paypal receipt within an hour, but never got a reply. I have sent several emails since the 18th, with no reply. If I don't get a tracking number this week, I'm asking for a refund. then going to file a dispute if necessary. This is so frustrating.


----------



## Mr. Somerset

So far I have not had the greatest experience with Steinhart. Before I purchased my watch, Gunter was very quick to respond to my emails. Since I made the purchase and they got my money, communication has been lacking. I was told that my watch would be shipped by the end of last week. I have not received a tracking number and Gunter has not responded to my emails. I wish Gunter and Steinhart would take better care of their customers in the way of after sales communication instead of leaving them in the dark.


----------



## romeo-1

JHustwit said:


> This exact thing happened to me. I ordered an apollon on Sep 6 or so. Waited until the 18th, had heard nothing. I emailed info, and Gunter replied right away saying "we have them in stock, did you pay?" I had paid, back when I made the original order. Surely he has access to that information! I sent him my paypal receipt within an hour, but never got a reply. I have sent several emails since the 18th, with no reply. If I don't get a tracking number this week, I'm asking for a refund. then going to file a dispute if necessary. This is so frustrating.


That's pretty bad...I really hope that Steinhart is paying attention to this thread. It would seem to me that the majority of their issues can be resolved very easily...Just answer emails AFTER money has changed hands and not just before...consistently.


----------



## MrMayface

romeo-1 said:


> That's pretty bad...I really hope that Steinhart is paying attention to this thread. It would seem to me that the majority of their issues can be resolved very easily...Just answer emails AFTER money has changed hands and not just before...consistently.


Even if this info is getting back, it doesn't seem like anyone over there gives a damn.

I finally received a email today from Katharina telling me that my Apollon didn't ship last Monday because the gray straps had not come in yet. Fine. That's not a problem, I can wait. But why in the world did I have to wait a week for this info? Especially when I was told on Wednesday of last week by Gunter that he would check on my order and get back with me. Then I hear nothing until today, but when I asked why it took so long to be told this, I didn't get a response.

I'll just be glad when this is finally over.


----------



## sf_ramsden

Mr. Somerset said:


> So far I have not had the greatest experience with Steinhart. Before I purchased my watch, Gunter was very quick to respond to my emails. Since I made the purchase and they got my money, communication has been lacking. I was told that my watch would be shipped by the end of last week. I have not received a tracking number and Gunter has not responded to my emails. I wish Gunter and Steinhart would take better care of their customers in the way of after sales communication instead of leaving them in the dark.


I can pretty much agree with this 100%. When asking questions about ordering a watch the replies come very quickly. Afterwards, you're lucky if you hear anything. I also ordered the Apollon and have sent a few questions since then with no replies. I have also sent e-mails regarding quality issues about one of my watches and a friend of mine has e-mailed about a quality issue with his Steinhart, and neither of us have received a response. Customer Service is definitely lacking and my friends and I have all said we will no longer be ordering Steinhart's until they fix their Customer Service issues. Together we own 5+ Steinhart's (with 3 of them being my own).


----------



## Woolski

Mr. Somerset said:


> So far I have not had the greatest experience with Steinhart. Before I purchased my watch, Gunter was very quick to respond to my emails. Since I made the purchase and they got my money, communication has been lacking. I was told that my watch would be shipped by the end of last week. I have not received a tracking number and Gunter has not responded to my emails. I wish Gunter and Steinhart would take better care of their customers in the way of after sales communication instead of leaving them in the dark.


Full agreement here. I was told that my watch would be shipped yesterday, Monday, September 26, 2011, but it was not. Seven days after my purchase directly from the site via paypal, still no tracking number. 
I hope the watch is worth the terrible customer service.


----------



## boomhaur04

Sad to read all of this as there are a few Steinharts I was admiring. But good customer service is far too important to me. I'll keep them in the back of my head to check up on, but unless they get their act together I can't imagine getting a Steinhart.


----------



## Nicolas_H

boomhaur04 said:


> Sad to read all of this as there are a few Steinharts I was admiring. But good customer service is far too important to me. I'll keep them in the back of my head to check up on, but unless they get their act together I can't imagine getting a Steinhart.


Don't write them off just yet the watches are worth the niggles and forgotten once you have the watch in your hands.
I have number 4 on its way at the moment (watching fedex every hour)
Good luck I am sure you wont regret it if you get one.|>


----------



## JHustwit

JHustwit said:


> This exact thing happened to me. I ordered an apollon on Sep 6 or so. Waited until the 18th, had heard nothing. I emailed info, and Gunter replied right away saying "we have them in stock, did you pay?" I had paid, back when I made the original order. Surely he has access to that information! I sent him my paypal receipt within an hour, but never got a reply. I have sent several emails since the 18th, with no reply. If I don't get a tracking number this week, I'm asking for a refund. then going to file a dispute if necessary. This is so frustrating.


UPDATE: After two emails this week, I got a tracking number (Sep 28).


----------



## MrMayface

JHustwit said:


> UPDATE: After two emails this week, I got a tracking number (Sep 28).


WHAT! So does that mean that the gray straps came in?


----------



## JHustwit

MrMayface said:


> WHAT! So does that mean that the gray straps came in?


No, I asked for a different strap (Havana old vintage, which may or may not look good on the watch)


----------



## Mr. Somerset

So after a few emails I was told by Steinhart that my watch would be shipped Yesterday. After a few emails they send me a tracking number this morning. I was so happy. I checked the tracking number on Fedex and it said that Steinhart had created the tracking number with Fedex for pick up, but the pick up date was for the 21st of September. I phoned Fedex to find out what was going on. they told me that Steinhart had created this tracking number on the 21st but never gave them anything to ship. On top of that I was told that Steinhart had nothing being shipped to me on their Fedex account. I have sent Gunter an email demanding to know what is going on with my watch. I do not like not being told what is going on, but I HATE being lied to. I have been told twice now that my watch will ship and they have not shipped it. I am at the end of my rope, if they do not rectify the situation tomorrow I will cancel my order with them.


----------



## Nicolas_H

Sooooo,
Just got a call from Fedex telling me I need to pay tax on my watch.
Handed over my card details and the girl told me that it should be with me tomorrow
So that will be 15 days from invoice to my hot little hands.
Not bad. 

:-d


----------



## Mr. Somerset

Congrats Nicolas!


----------



## arutlosjr11

Well my thread was close but I did receive an answer. Steinhart is FULLY AWARE of all issues. What does this mean for us? Nobody Knows...


----------



## Riker

Arut, please see your PM regarding your thread that Uwe closed earlier & the post below.......



arutlosjr11 said:


> Well my thread was close but I did receive an answer. Steinhart is FULLY AWARE of all issues. What does this mean for us? Nobody Knows...


----------



## Mr. Somerset

I spoke to GUnter on the phone today. He explained what the reason for the hold up was, he also told me that Fedex had not showed up to pick up my watch yesterday. My watch was shipped this morning and I shall get it (if all goes well) by noon tomorrow. I'm so excited!


----------



## esq3585

I now have 3 watches from Steinhart, my fourth watch still has not been shipped to the UK.
This watch was ordered on August 31st bearing in mind on the steinhart website it said not available to ship before August 29th, then the site said not available before september 15th, the site now says not before october 15th. I have emailed steinhart several times and been told next week , very soon etc ,even been told on a friday by gunter it would go out the following monday , that was 2 weeks ago now , eventually had a reply today saying it wont be till after october 15th. My question is does anyone think that this is an acceptable way to treat a customer? I hope gunter gets a chance to read this to see how frustrated his customers are becoming.


----------



## esq3585

Found this from another forum when trying to find out what "ready for shipping not before " meant via google, looks like Steinhart were having similar issues back in April.

How Long Is TOO LONG For Communication From A Company After An Online Purchase? - General Watch Discussions: - General Watch Discussions - Watch Freeks


----------



## MrMayface

esq3585 said:


> My question is does anyone think that this is an acceptable way to treat a customer?


Of course this is acceptable. As long as you receive a great watch, who cares if you're told your watch would ship on one day but it doesn't, but no one bothers to tell you it doesn't until you ask. No one cares that's their emails go unanswered, or that the ones that are answered don't really answer the question you asked. Nothing matters but your watch, and once you receive it you'll understand why!:roll:


----------



## arutlosjr11

Sarcastic, I hope!


----------



## swoody

I just placed my first order with Steinhart, and I am looking forward to receiving my Nav B-Uhr. I just paid via PayPal to help speed up processing, but it's already the end of the workday there.

I really don't mind a little waiting for something of higher quality. If you want something instant, there's a 24 hour Walmart near you where I'm sure you can find some very nice watches ;-)

- Woody


----------



## boomhaur04

swoody said:


> I really don't mind a little waiting for something of higher quality. If you want something instant, there's a 24 hour Walmart near you where I'm sure you can find some very nice watches ;-)


I see a lot of posts like this, and I think that there is a misunderstanding. Timeliness of processing orders does not seem to be the major concern. Certainly if I order something and am told it will take 3 weeks, then I have an expectation and can deal accordingly. What seems to largely be happening is a communication failure. It seems like questions are not getting answered. The company I work for has shunned the more menu driven system our competitors have gone to and instead we have a human answer and direct calls. Our customers appreciate it and tell us this.

People are willing to deal with hardships if they are informed of the issues, but if you order a watch and are told 2 weeks, but a month passes with no updates and no item; well you have cause to be worried. It isn't that a month is too long, it is that when you are told 2 weeks and no info is forthcoming, you get a bit perturbed that a company seems to not value you as a customer. Communication goes a long way to easing customer concerns. Lack of communication merely lets the mind wander as to what could be going on (company lost your order, company stole your money and closed down, parts delays, etc).


----------



## artfuldodger

This will be my 2nd purchase directly from Steinhart's website. I'm going through the same steps as my first paying via telegraphic transfer because my partner enjoys the bank's perks as an employee (no processing fee). Payment was made on the 5th October and I had sent them a scanned copy of my receipt. Almost a week goes by and no reply until I hit them back with another and I get an email from Katharina saying a staff will notify me once the payment is in the account. Its the 12th and still no news, but I am guessing TT takes time and/or Steinhart doesn't monitor their bank account as frequently as we do when eagerly tracking FedEx's whereabouts of our timepieces. 

I will probably switch to PayPal for future purchases but I do feel as a client, that their communication on a whole needs to be addressed. Its a pity because their quality is really impressive for the amount of money one is paying. End of the day, I am still a big fan and can't wait for the latest addition to make it to my doorstep. I'd like to offer my two cents for Gunter to station extra personnel in just replying to emails. A quality watch should also match quality customer service ;-)


----------



## MrMayface

boomhaur04 said:


> I see a lot of posts like this, and I think that there is a misunderstanding. Timeliness of processing orders does not seem to be the major concern. Certainly if I order something and am told it will take 3 weeks, then I have an expectation and can deal accordingly. What seems to largely be happening is a communication failure. It seems like questions are not getting answered. The company I work for has shunned the more menu driven system our competitors have gone to and instead we have a human answer and direct calls. Our customers appreciate it and tell us this.
> 
> People are willing to deal with hardships if they are informed of the issues, but if you order a watch and are told 2 weeks, but a month passes with no updates and no item; well you have cause to be worried. It isn't that a month is too long, it is that when you are told 2 weeks and no info is forthcoming, you get a bit perturbed that a company seems to not value you as a customer. Communication goes a long way to easing customer concerns. Lack of communication merely lets the mind wander as to what could be going on (company lost your order, company stole your money and closed down, parts delays, etc).


Amen to this!

I'm still getting the run around about the status of my order. Last Wednesday I sent an email asking if my watch could be sent to me without the grey strap, and the grey strap sent once some more arrive. I was told that they had received a tracking number for the new grey straps, and that they were due to arrive that next day. I told them that I would just wait since they were coming in. Thursday morning I received a email from Gunter saying that my watch would ship on Monday the 10th.

Here we are on Wednesday and no tracking number or no responses to two emails I've sent asking if the watch has shipped. This is the second time I've been told that my watch would ship yet it hasn't. But yet I'm supposed to be understanding because I'm going to get a great watch.


----------



## swoody

MrMayface said:


> Here we are on Wednesday and no tracking number or no responses to two emails I've sent asking if the watch has shipped. This is the second time I've been told that my watch would ship yet it hasn't...





boomhaur04 said:


> Certainly if I order something and am told it will take 3 weeks, then I have an expectation and can deal accordingly. What seems to largely be happening is a communication failure. It seems like questions are not getting answered.


I completely understand what you guys mean, and I do agree that not knowing can cause quite a bit of uneasiness for customers. I haven't had a reason to email them yet, but if I do I would agree with you guys in that I would really hope to have a reasonable response time.

However, it looks like the watch gods may be smiling on me! I just received a shipment notification from FedEx via Steinhart. I placed the order on the 10th (technically after business hours, so realistically they received my order on the 11th), and this is when I can expect it:










Soo... if the watch does go out today and FedEx is accurate, I am getting overnight shipping from Germany to Chicago for free :-!


----------



## artfuldodger

You lucky son of a gun! I guess luck is on your side. Enjoy your watch bro.


----------



## swoody

artfuldodger said:


> You lucky son of a gun! I guess luck is on your side. Enjoy your watch bro.


Well, you guys are really going to hate me now... I just emailed Steinhart to check the status of the order... and I received a reply.... within 10 minutes :-!

Basically it sounds like they have shipment pickups once a day, and when my order was prepared it was after FedEx had come that day. It should be picked up today (within next couple of hours), and I should be receiving it tomorrow. Three days from order to receiving it? Not too shabby in my book!

- Woody


----------



## MrMayface

swoody said:


> Well, you guys are really going to hate me now... I just emailed Steinhart to check the status of the order... and I received a reply.... within 10 minutes :-!
> 
> Basically it sounds like they have shipment pickups once a day, and when my order was prepared it was after FedEx had come that day. It should be picked up today (within next couple of hours), and I should be receiving it tomorrow. Three days from order to receiving it? Not too shabby in my book!
> 
> - Woody


Nah, we don't hate you. Actually pretty happy for you.

I got home yesterday and there was a FedEx door door on my front door. My reaction was "WTF!" I know this isn't for my Steinhart I said to myself. No tracking number, no shipping confirmation or anything. It just appeared. I'm not complaining, this time. I'm glad it came, but a tracking number would have been cool.

I went and picked it up last night. My first Steinhart. The Apollon is cool. I love the bronze bezel against the titanium. With that said, as much as I like the watch, their CS was still terrible and in know way does the watch make up for that. I expected the watch to be great. At no point in this process did I doubt how nice the watch would be or how the quality of it would be. So in the end the watch is what I expected. Would I go through it again? Probably not.


----------



## FrankDrebin

1st post

I ordered a Triton 30ATM on 10/12, will update upon receipt. I've read all the groans and gripes, so my shipping and CS expectations are low.


----------



## Mr Rick

MrMayface said:


> Nah, we don't hate you. Actually pretty happy for you.
> 
> I got home yesterday and there was a FedEx door door on my front door. My reaction was "WTF!" I know this isn't for my Steinhart I said to myself. No tracking number, no shipping confirmation or anything. It just appeared. I'm not complaining, this time. I'm glad it came, but a tracking number would have been cool.
> 
> I went and picked it up last night. My first Steinhart. The Apollon is cool. I love the bronze bezel against the titanium. With that said, as much as I like the watch, their CS was still terrible and in know way does the watch make up for that. I expected the watch to be great. At no point in this process did I doubt how nice the watch would be or how the quality of it would be. So in the end the watch is what I expected. Would I go through it again? Probably not.


Congratulations on the new Apollon. I have three Steinharts and will be ordering the Apollon soon. But, I purchase all my Steinharts through Gnomon. They seem to really have their act together as far as customer service is concerned.

You might try them if you ever decide to purchase another Steinhart.


----------



## Riker

Anders at Gnonom does have his act together & he should considering he sells far less watches on a daily basis compared to Steinhart. But it hasn't always been the case during his time at Shaw tower....................



Mr Rick said:


> Congratulations on the new Apollon. I have three Steinharts and will be ordering the Apollon soon. But, I purchase all my Steinharts through Gnomon. They seem to really have their act together as far as customer service is concerned.
> 
> You might try them if you ever decide to purchase another Steinhart.


----------



## Uwe W.

Riker said:


> Anders at Gnonom does have his act together & he should considering he sells far less watches on a daily basis compared to Steinhart. But it hasn't always been the case during his time at Shaw tower....................


What wasn't always the case, that he didn't have his act together or that he sells less watches on a daily basis compared to Steinhart?

People should understand that because Gnomon is a middleman - for Steinhart watches at least - that they're going to pay more. And if Gnomon is out of stock, it's a situation no different than it being out of stock at Steinhart.


----------



## Riker

Ah, Uwe, I'm to tired to think about replying logically so I won't... Needless to say the highlights cover it I think...;-)



Uwe W. said:


> *What wasn't always the case*, that he didn't have his act together or that he sells less watches on a daily basis compared to Steinhart?
> 
> *People should understand that because Gnomon is a middleman - for Steinhart watches at least - that they're going to pay more. And if Gnomon is out of stock, it's a situation no different than it being out of stock at Steinhart.*


----------



## Mr Rick

Uwe W. said:


> What wasn't always the case, that he didn't have his act together or that he sells less watches on a daily basis compared to Steinhart?
> 
> People should understand that because Gnomon is a middleman - for Steinhart watches at least - that they're going to pay more. And if Gnomon is out of stock, it's a situation no different than it being out of stock at Steinhart.


My point is that I only order my Steinharts when they are in stock at Gnomon. That way there are no broken promises, no missed shipments, no delays, and no excuses. I live on the western coast of the United States so buying from Gnomon in Singapore is an excellent solution to avoid the pain and suffering of purchasing direct from Steinhart. And if I pay a slight premium initially, though I doubt it as I receive upgraded shipping at no charge, it is well worth it to avoid the hazards of buying direct.

In a few hours I'll have my new Ocean 1 in hand. I'm sure it will meet or exceed all my expectations. I'll be purchasing at least four more of Herr Steinharts fine timepieces in the near future. Rest assured I'll be buying them from Gnomon. They have earned my loyalty.


----------



## Uwe W.

Mr Rick said:


> buying from Gnomon in Singapore is an excellent solution to avoid the pain and suffering of purchasing direct from Steinhart.


Pain and suffering? We are still talking about watches I hope.

I own five Steinhart watches (seven, if you want to include a couple of older models from the Debaufre days), and somehow I've managed to avoid all the melodrama that you insist is standard fare when you order directly from Steinhart. Don't worry, I'm not going to placate anyone here by claiming that everything is okay with Steinhart's ordering process. It's obvious that there are issues and that some members here have been frustrated and upset. However, I'm not going to sit on my hands while some suggest that it's all doom and gloom when it comes to ordering from Steinhart. I'd suggest that you count the number of individual complaints made in this and other related threads and I can guarantee you that they will represent a small minority of Steinhart's overall sales. So let's not throw the baby out with the bath water. Steinhart makes the mistake of publishing an expected restocking date, which places a lot of trust in his suppliers to come through with their promises. On Gnomon's site, if a watch is out of stock, it just says out of stock. It's easy to keep promises that you don't make.

Personally, I don't care where you order your Steinhart from. And I'm glad that you've found a stress free solution to ordering your watches, even if its costing you more money. I'm a Gnomon customer too and have also been happy with their service (Dievas Kampfschwimmer). At the end of the day, it's still another Steinhart sold. But please, can you let up a little on this multi-thread Gnomon campaign of yours that praises their service while slandering Steinhart's? It's a little tough to stomach for those of us who haven't experienced any problems when ordering from Steinhart directly. Thanks.


----------



## swoody

Uwe W. said:


> Pain and suffering? We are still talking about watches I hope.... and somehow I've managed to avoid all the melodrama that you insist is standard fare when you order directly from Steinhart... I'd suggest that you count the number of individual complaints made in this and other related threads and I can guarantee you that they will represent a small minority of Steinhart's overall sales. So let's not throw the baby out with the bath water... It's a little tough to stomach for those of us who haven't experienced any problems when ordering from Steinhart directly. Thanks.


I agree with you here, and you can add me to the list of very satisfied customers working directly with Steinhart 

So at 8:00am sharp there was a rapping on my door. I opened it up to see the greatest FedEx delivery man who ever lived. He held in his hands a small package which I wanted to tear from his fingers and shred off the packaging. I was patient enough to sign for it and allow him to hand me the package, and I sat it down on my coffee table to open it like some ancient artifact. I have to give FedEx kudos for their effort - it took 16hrs 45mins to get from Germany to my doorstep. Of course Steinhart was very prompt as well - three days from the time I placed my order until I received it.

Now onto the watch, it came wrapped just as I'm sure we've all seen in the Steinhart pictures posted on this forum - very adequate and protected from mishandling. The watch itself is beautiful and fits my wrist like it was designed for it. I was concerned when I first looked into this watch as I thought it may be too big, but seeing the watch in person really puts those concerns to rest. It definitely has a great presence, but it's not gaudy. Overall I'm very pleased for my first *real* watch, and am very happy to have found this forum and the help you have all provided! Without it I may have never come across this great piece. I took a couple pics, but they're from my phone, so they're not the greatest. I may have to find some better lighting and pull out my digital camera to attempt to do this watch justice.

- Woody


----------



## Nolander

My experience ordering from Steinhart was excellent. Great communication, fast shipping, awesome watch. I was nothing but happy with the watch purchase (which was in September).


----------



## Riker

Uwe, to your last post, spot on mate. Thanks......

swoody, congrats mate... What a perfect way to get into Steinhart, their original Nav.B Uhr. Enjoy it, wear it well & often....:-!


----------



## FrankDrebin

FrankDrebin said:


> 1st post
> 
> I ordered a Triton 30ATM on 10/12, will update upon receipt. I've read all the groans and gripes, so my shipping and CS expectations are low.


received confirmation and tracking info that my watch went out this morning. ETA according to fedex is 1030am tomorrow morning. overnight shipping from germany is a nice touch.

assuming it arrives on time tomorrow, the entire process would total 5 business days, pretty solid imo.


----------



## Uwe W.

FrankDrebin said:


> overnight shipping from germany is a nice touch.


Maybe not as impressive if you live across the border in Austria. Since you didn't mention where you live it's difficult to draw a conclusion on your experience ordering from Steinhart.


----------



## FrankDrebin

ah, of course, yeah that would be helpful. i live in connecticut, US and A


----------



## Uwe W.

FrankDrebin said:


> ah, of course, yeah that would be helpful. i live in connecticut, US and A


I hope you realise that Frank Drebin was a Canadian. ;-)


----------



## FrankDrebin

Uwe W. said:


> I hope you realise that Frank Drebin was a Canadian. ;-)


i did know that. never been to canada but im a big fan of rush and canadian women are generally hot.

btw, my watch arrived today. im pretty impressed with how awesome it looks. fit and finish is top notch especially for the price. i would certainly buy another steinhart. i was a bit nervous it would look huge on my wrist, but i think it looks good. had to remove 7 links tho lol.


----------



## Riker

Congrats, enjoy & welcome.... I guess your shipping & customer service expectations have changed somewhat....



FrankDrebin said:


> i did know that. never been to canada but im a big fan of rush and canadian women are generally hot.
> 
> btw, my watch arrived today. im pretty impressed with how awesome it looks. fit and finish is top notch especially for the price. i would certainly buy another steinhart. i was a bit nervous it would look huge on my wrist, but i think it looks good. had to remove 7 links tho lol.


----------



## FrankDrebin

Riker said:


> Congrats, enjoy & welcome.... I guess your shipping & customer service expectations have changed somewhat....


thanks. i generally keep my expectations low when dealing with customer service nowadays, for the most part i think CS everywhere is abysmal, and its a breath of fresh air to find companies that actually believe in providing good CS.

that said, its apparent i got lucky only because when i placed the order for the triton it was marked as "won't ship before xxxx", which is why i didnt expect anything in the near future. then the very next day after i ordered, that disclaimer disappeared on the website. so i prob just happened to order the day before they got more in stock or whatever.


----------



## shinchan

hi, just wanna share my experience with steinhart. I'm currently waiting for my steinhart marine chronometer II. I purchased it around end of august, but decided to wait until now. there are delays from the supplier, that was steinhart told me. I don't mind waiting, hopefully my patience pays. 

They usually reply my email within 1 day (time difference between europe and asia) and they answered my questions thoroughly. thanks...


----------



## SSingh1975

Emailed them 3 days ago asking them if they had a metal bracelet for the 47mm Chrono.

Looks like my email went to a black hole. No response so far.

Emailed them again today.

Very disappointing.


----------



## scottymac

I've ordered at least twice from them in years past, and I don't recall any sort of major issues. I just placed an order a few days ago and got a response that said something to the effect of "your order should process within a few days and you'll receive a tracking number once it's been shipped". Which honestly struck me as worryingly vague or at least less than confidence-inspiring, especially for a watch that is currently shown as in stock and available.

Given that I've read some unfortunate experiences regarding long delays and sparse communication lately, I am a little concerned, but I will give them the benefit of the doubt for right now.

EDIT: And of course not a half hour after posting the above, an e-mail with the tracking number shows up. So that's not too bad, three days from order placement to shipping confirmation.


----------



## Ridgeback

When I bought my Nav-B, I completed the online purchase, did the Paypal transfer and after receiving the order conformation email, I called them up and asked how long it would take until the watch would arrive at my doorstep. 
The nice lady said that the Nav-B was in stock and I should have it in hand within 5 days. She told me on Monday afternoon, the watch arrived on Friday that week. 
Nothing to complain about.


----------



## Eric L.

Sent in an order for the Military Vintage on Monday, paid with PP immediately. Have not received any confirmation/reply yet. I'm sure it will be here anyday.


----------



## shinchan

hi.... I've been emailing steinhart these few days (sunday, Tuesday, and yesterday). But there are no reply... anybody been experiencing the same thing? I wonder what happened with them. 

I want to ask about my MC2 order status, they said it should be ready at the beginning of Nov....


----------



## Eric L.

I got an email yesterday telling me that they will process my order in a few days. I do agree, taking a week to process an order is a long time. But it is what it is.


----------



## spotvi

Hi,

I would like to comment that I have not had any answers when using the form on the Contact page of their website.

But...I always get answers when using the email address and writing directly : [email protected]

Hope this helps,

Steph


----------



## shinchan

thanks, I also use that email. FInally they replied. My MCII will be ready somewhere around middle of next week. I hope it will be ready as expected... I'm tired of waiting... :-d


----------



## mtbmike

*STEINHART's...order processing + shipping info*

Oct 29 ordered

Nov 3 picked up(package received after fedex cutoff) - Left Fedex origin facility Garching DE
Nov 5 departed Koeln DE - in transit
Nov 7 delivered - UT USA

Easy ordering process.

Excellent communication. Gunter emailed Sat evening so he works late on weekends.

Minus the weekend you may receive a Steinhart in just a few days.

Getting a watch from Germany in just over a week is very good :-!


----------



## raylowwl

*Re: STEINHART's...order processing + shipping info*

Hi,

Lucky you....i ordered and pay for a Aviation GMT on 1 Nov.....but still hv not receive the tracking no.....still waiting....no reply yet on my problem on payment....


----------



## dmoffat

Hi all ordered a ocean 44gmt black on 21/8/11 and paid via paypal in full... have telephoned three times now and been told will despatch next week but still waiting today my question is has anyone recieved the same watch after ordering it after me as im getting a bit nervous now it has been nearlt three months since payment?


----------



## Riker

The watches are close to being ready for delivery. No need to be nervous about anything, you will get your Ocean black soon mate, they won't forget you...;-)



dmoffat said:


> Hi all ordered a ocean 44gmt black on 21/8/11 and paid via paypal in full... have telephoned three times now and been told will despatch next week but still waiting today my question is has anyone recieved the same watch after ordering it after me as im getting a bit nervous now it has been nearlt three months since payment?


----------



## trixpan

Riker said:


> The watches are close to being ready for delivery. No need to be nervous about anything, you will get your Ocean black soon mate, they won't forget you...;-)


Easy to say.  I've ordered a MARINE CHRONOMETER II Roman which I knew was pre-ordered or put in Steinhart's terms: _"ready for shipping not before November 1st 2011"

_Now the site delivery date for the same watch is 28th November. I can imagine two possibilities: Supplier delayed order delivery / Current pre-ordering levels exceeded the batch arriving from supplier. And while the second possibility isn't bad I can sincerely say that "it feels bad".

I received confirmation and emails back from the seller so I have no real issues with delay or post-service, however it probably would be good if they had an online order status page or something similar.


----------



## Eric L.

Update. Placed order and paid on Oct 31, 2011 for an Ocean Vintage Military. Received reply on Nov 3rd saying order "will be processed soon." After several emails, received reply today (Nov 10) indicating that watch may ship out Monday Nov 14. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## TehCube

Eric L. said:


> Update. Placed order and paid on Oct 31, 2011 for an Ocean Vintage Military. Received reply on Nov 3rd saying order "will be processed soon." After several emails, received reply today (Nov 10) indicating that watch may ship out Monday Nov 14. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


If it helps, it really depends on the type of watch you're getting.

A friend just bought a LE Nav-B (the JG74). He ordered/paid last Thursday, and just received it a couple of hours ago. So it took a week for the whole deal.
However, when I got my Ocean DLC, it took roughly 3 weeks to get to me from the time I placed the order. So most likely you'll have it next week, fear not.


----------



## JYWatchSeeker

Hey Eric L, I'm pretty much on the same boat as you. I ordered an Ocean Black DLC on Oct 31 and received payment Confirmation on Nov 3. Sent a few emails to Gunter and said they were super busy but will probably ship out Today 11/11/11 or by Monday. Fingers crossed for shipment today!! I'm excited for my first Steinhart!!


----------



## Eric L.

Yeah, it seems pretty clear that the watches arrive eventually, its just a hurry up and wait deal.


----------



## Scouse_Mouse

hi guys 

Ordered my first steinhart on 7th November and have been happy with the service, 

receipt email on 7th Nov confirming order 23:40pm
Shipped 11th from germany
Arrived UK 13th Nov
Delivered to address 14th Nov 11:00am

once shipping commenced I had a link to the courier with an id number to track the parcel and even though posted in germany the site still had links to translate to english which saved my inputting the site into google translate.

thrilled with the watch, Ocean VR. Overall good order to door time but the watch was in stock and ready for shipping when ordered


----------



## graymadder

Placed an order for Ocean Vintage Military on the 3rd of Nov. Received auto-response from Steinhart 11/04 saying they received payment and will process order in a few days. On 11/08 sent Steinhart an email about a question I had on my order. Received an email response to my question on 11/09 and that the watch would ship this(last) week and tracking # to follow. This morning received a response saying the watch is suddenly out of stock and they are supposed to receive more today and once QC has completed they can ship out.

Not sure how many people are ahead of me on the list. 

Hopefully it will be back in stock soon.


----------



## JYWatchSeeker

Man, that sucks graymadder, especially when you thought you were gonna get it soon. It would make things a lot better if they were more up to date with their stock and website info. it would be great to know that something is out of stock before you go ahead and make the payment. At least they answer fairly quickly considering they are in another time zone. 

If they sent it out right away (with the slowest method possible) it would pretty much be the same delivery time as if they took forever to ship it and using a faster method (i.e. if they used usps to ship my Ocean Black DLC 2 weeks ago, it probably would've made it here already). I still haven't gotten confirmation that it has been shipped even though he did say "latest Monday" after inquiring it twice with a promise that "we will ship on tmr" last week. I'm just more concern that they turn around and tell me that it's out of stock.

When they say it's in stock does it mean that the watch (fully assembled) is there? Or, does it mean they have all the components required to assemble the watch and they will put it together and perform the necessary QC?


----------



## Eric L.

Ordered on 10/31. Was told it would ship today. No tracking email, so I am guessing it did not ship. Was told via email "it should be there today or tomorrow" - I assume "there" meant Steinhart, not my home in the USA. Still waiting patiently. What is clear is that the website is not accurate in response to stock. When I ordered it was shown to be "in stock" although my impression is that over the past two weeks it has been out of stock.



graymadder said:


> Placed an order for Ocean Vintage Military on the 3rd of Nov. Received auto-response from Steinhart 11/04 saying they received payment and will process order in a few days. On 11/08 sent Steinhart an email about a question I had on my order. Received an email response to my question on 11/09 and that the watch would ship this(last) week and tracking # to follow. This morning received a response saying the watch is suddenly out of stock and they are supposed to receive more today and once QC has completed they can ship out.
> 
> Not sure how many people are ahead of me on the list.
> 
> Hopefully it will be back in stock soon.


----------



## Undersköterskan

Eric L. said:


> Ordered on 10/31. Was told it would ship today. No tracking email, so I am guessing it did not ship. Was told via email "it should be there today or tomorrow" - I assume "there" meant Steinhart, not my home in the USA. Still waiting patiently. What is clear is that the website is not accurate in response to stock. When I ordered it was shown to be "in stock" although my impression is that over the past two weeks it has been out of stock.


Ah, this is bad news. I ordered and paid for a Vintage Military on 11/10, received the ordinary confirmation mail that the payment had been received on 11/11. I also think the information on the website is incorrect and that the first batch of the tremendously popular Ocean Vintage Military sold out quickly, with no new watches to deliver to customers during quite some time. I'm glad to hear, according to Graymadders post, that a new batch is about to arrive. All of you guys must be ahead of me on the waiting list though, so I guesss I should be happy if I receive the watch this month.

Regards 
Undersköterskan


----------



## raylowwl

seems like communication is a problem in Steinhart....order and fully paid Avaition GMT on 1 Nov....only receive 1 confirmation email ...... then nothing else....

comparing with others....just order SAS Sea-01 on 13 Nov....receive confirmation email....n package on the way and should be receiving by tomorrow afternoon....all thanks to Graeme

Wanted to order Helson Bronze......out of stock...but communication with Peter is very good and fast response......

I am not saying Gunter but I think the team need some work on their communication IMHO


----------



## raylowwl

ahhhhhh......just 1 day after my above post.......Steinhart site for Aviation GMT Auto changed to "ready for shipping not before 01.12.2011"......OMG......


----------



## JYWatchSeeker

UPDATE:
Since I emailed them last Thursday 11/10 about a few promises to ship the next day they mentioned that they will either ship "tomorrow" 11/11 or "latest Monday". So I waited excitedly through Friday and the weekend and through Monday with no response on either Fri or Mon. I emailed them last night asking them why they did not send out Monday. 

This morning I got an apology email and the tracking # for the Ocean Black DLC. I'm very excited for my first Steinhart. Hope all goes well and will receive by tomorrow morning. Weird thing was that they sent Fedex the info. last Thursday on 11/10 but did not ship until this morning 11/16. I guess you need to give them a nudge here and there to get them to expedite your shipment provided that the item is in stock (which mine is).

I just checked their website, it looks like they've updated many items which better reflects what's in stock. 

Cheers,
JY


----------



## Undersköterskan

*Re: STEINHART's...order processing + shipping info*

Yes, the info regarding the available watches has been updated, to my horror the Ocean Vintage Militarty I ordered on November 10th seems to be out of stock, "ready for shipping not before December 1st". Well, patience is a virtue I guess. I just sent Steinhart an email though, since the watch wasn't listed as out of stock six days ago when I ordered and paid for it, with any luck I'll get my 5th Steinhart before the end of the month after all.

Steinhart has been growing quite rapidly since I last ordered from them in 2009 and back then their customer service was truly excellent and second to none, it is still very good but I do think they should strengthen their customer service with more employees and perhaps bring in larger batches of watches aswell to reduce waiting time for us customers.

Regards
Undersköterskan


----------



## JYWatchSeeker

*Re: STEINHART's...order processing + shipping info*



Undersköterskan said:


> Yes, the info regarding the available watches has been updated, to my horror the Ocean Vintage Militarty I ordered on November 10th seems to be out of stock, "ready for shipping not before December 1st". Well, patience is a virtue I guess. I just sent Steinhart an email though, since the watch wasn't listed as out of stock six days ago when I ordered and paid for it, with any luck I'll get my 5th Steinhart before the end of the month after all.
> 
> Steinhart has been growing quite rapidly since I last ordered from them in 2009 and back then their customer service was truly excellent and second to none, it is still very good but I do think they should strengthen their customer service with more employees and perhaps bring in larger batches of watches aswell to reduce waiting time for us customers.
> 
> Regards
> Undersköterskan


Yea I feel your disappointment, at the same time at least you're prepared for it since you're a returning customer. Again, i think the consensus is that as long as we are fully informed with more accurate information, most of us wouldn't mind the wait. It's the anticipation/expectation that really gets to you.

As you pointed out, they have grown a lot so either incrementally increase the work force or work longer hours Steinhart team  We all know they are *working hard* but customer satisfaction is key to success selling internationally especially in the internet age.

Regards,
JY


----------



## trueblue40

trixpan said:


> Easy to say.  I've ordered a MARINE CHRONOMETER II Roman which I knew was pre-ordered or put in Steinhart's terms: _"ready for shipping not before November 1st 2011"
> 
> _Now the site delivery date for the same watch is 28th November. I can imagine two possibilities: Supplier delayed order delivery / Current pre-ordering levels exceeded the batch arriving from supplier. And while the second possibility isn't bad I can sincerely say that "it feels bad".
> 
> I received confirmation and emails back from the seller so I have no real issues with delay or post-service, however it probably would be good if they had an online order status page or something similar.


EXACTLY what happened to me. Place my order (MC II Roman) when the web site said, 'not ready for delivery before 2nd Nov. Placed my order a few days after that date, and after getting an initial email saying my order would be processed in the next few days, I enquired as to a shipping date and got a 'watch is out of stock and will not be ready for 2-3 weeks' reply.

GUTTED!

I have now asked if I can change my order to a Nav B UHR, - IF, they have those in stock ready for 'immediate(ish)' shipping.

I was going to get one of those at some point anyway so thought I might try and swap the order.

Still waiting for a reply though.

Nick.


----------



## graymadder

*Re: STEINHART's...order processing + shipping info*

Ocean Vintage Military not shipping before 12-01 isn't good news for those who ordered it two weeks ago.


----------



## Undersköterskan

*Re: STEINHART's...order processing + shipping info*



JYWatchSeeker said:


> i think the consensus is that as long as we are fully informed with more accurate information, most of us wouldn't mind the wait.


I think you're totally right about that, aslong as there's updated, correct info on the website we wont mind the waiting. But if it seems to be in stock, you order and pay for it and get the automated "shipping in a few days"-response you sort of think the watch will actually be shipped within the next few days. When it isn't, the disappointment is unavoidable.

This is a great piece of advice for Steinhart; keep the website updated with correct information and you'll have no risk of having disappointed customers. I think that Steinhart could save alot of work in that way too, having less emails to respond to concerning the delivery of their watches.

Regards
Undersköterskan


----------



## Eric L.

*Re: STEINHART's...order processing + shipping info*

It is upsetting to hear the out-of-stock news, especially given that many customers ordered the watches with the assurance that the watch was indeed in stock. It has now been two and half weeks since I ordered my "in-stock" Ocean Vintage Military and despite assurances of "it will ship next week", etc.. etc... the watch appears at the present to be vaporware without any firm expectation of being in stock or shipping. I also ordered an Ocean Vintage Red, which was also confirmed by email to be "in stock" but who knows when that will ship either.

At this point I can do nothing but patiently wait for them to get their act together. I appreciate the very sporadic email replies I've gotten but none of it shows to me that they are "working very hard" to get my order shipped out to me.


----------



## JYWatchSeeker

*Re: STEINHART's...order processing + shipping info*

I hear all of you (Eric, Underskoterskan, Graymadder & Trueblue). It doesn't seem very hard to be honest about the status of your order, customers just want reassurance. I think we rather be told that it's out of stock and can be pre-ordered than pay and find out it's not there.

Trueblue, I think you might have some luck with the Nav-B since they "updated" their website recently (this morning?) then they must know that it is in stock. _Unless_ they didn't do an entire inventory count net of orders already placed for those items.

On a side note, I think Gunter should start reading this forum and hear feedback, his business will only improve...either way, from what I hear, I will appreciate his product. Keep us informed about your orders as I'd like to hear from you all!

Regards,
JY


----------



## trueblue40

That's a nice reply JY.

I hope I get a reply soon about my order change request, but we'll see.

I shouldn't moan though.

My work has gone through the roof lately and we, (small company, not mine) are also struggling to keep up.
Just trying to do our best to keep everyone happy and be fair is not easy when you find yourself inundated.

Although, from what I've read on this forum, and my limited contact with Steinhart, I can tell that they are passionate, very interested in customer care/satisfaction and will eventually deliver, so, as they say, - patience is a virtue.

Nice to have someting to look forward to at the end of the day. b-)

Nick


----------



## shinchan

raylowwl said:


> ahhhhhh......just 1 day after my above post.......Steinhart site for Aviation GMT Auto changed to "ready for shipping not before 01.12.2011"......OMG......


I hope it is out of stock, because the last stock is on its way to you  cheers



trueblue40 said:


> EXACTLY what happened to me. Place my order (MC II Roman) when the web site said, 'not ready for delivery before 2nd Nov. Placed my order a few days after that date, and after getting an initial email saying my order would be processed in the next few days, I enquired as to a shipping date and got a 'watch is out of stock and will not be ready for 2-3 weeks' reply.
> 
> GUTTED!
> 
> I have now asked if I can change my order to a Nav B UHR, - IF, they have those in stock ready for 'immediate(ish)' shipping.
> 
> I was going to get one of those at some point anyway so thought I might try and swap the order.
> 
> Still waiting for a reply though.
> 
> Nick.


I ordered MCII roman on 2011-09-02. They experience delay from their supplier. Until now, I'm still waiting for my watch. Its almost 3 months. I'm starting to lost my patience but I kinda LOVE the watch, and that whats keeping me waiting, waiting.... I hope both of us can get our watch by end of this month or sooner.


----------



## Eric L.

Eric L. said:


> Update. Placed order and paid on Oct 31, 2011 for an Ocean Vintage Military. Received reply on Nov 3rd saying order "will be processed soon." After several emails, received reply today (Nov 10) indicating that watch may ship out Monday Nov 14. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


Update to the update. After being told it would ship Monday or Tuesday (Nov 14-15), new estimate is that "watches will arrive today to be inspected by our watchmaker" and that they may ship "early next week." I guess I won't be holding my breath on this one, but I do appreciate the reply nonetheless. Order is now for both Ocean Vintage Military and a Vintage Red. As for the ETA when things will arrive and what not, I've been told too many estimate dates to believe any of it, and can only cross my fingers and hope they eventually arrive.


----------



## Undersköterskan

EricL, I got the exact same e-mail saying that "a new supply with Ocean military is on the way to us and will supposedly arrive today afternoon. I expect we will be able to ship the beginning of the next week, after our watchmaker has controlled them. The information on the homepage [i.e. the shipping date] concerned the new orders."

Good news ! With any luck, we will have our watches before the end of the month ! 

Regards
Undersköterskan


----------



## raylowwl

shinchan said:


> I hope it is out of stock, because the last stock is on its way to you  cheers
> 
> .


Hopefully...but no email....at least you guys got email telling you by end of the month....I got nothing even though I request information through the website a few times ....


----------



## JYWatchSeeker

trueblue40 said:


> That's a nice reply JY.
> 
> I hope I get a reply soon about my order change request, but we'll see.
> 
> I shouldn't moan though.
> 
> My work has gone through the roof lately and we, (small company, not mine) are also struggling to keep up.
> Just trying to do our best to keep everyone happy and be fair is not easy when you find yourself inundated.
> 
> Although, from what I've read on this forum, and my limited contact with Steinhart, I can tell that they are passionate, very interested in customer care/satisfaction and will eventually deliver, so, as they say, - patience is a virtue.
> 
> Nice to have someting to look forward to at the end of the day. b-)
> 
> Nick


You're welcome Nick! As a fellow passionate watch lover I understand how all of you feel. I look forward to hearing more updates. And yes, patience is a virtue!

Cheers,
JY


----------



## trueblue40

JYWatchSeeker said:


> You're welcome Nick! As a fellow passionate watch lover I understand how all of you feel. I look forward to hearing more updates. And yes, patience is a virtue!
> 
> Cheers,
> JY


Well, I got an email this morning saying that my order had been changed to the Nav B Uhr, and the difference refunded to my paypal account.

Will hopefully get shipping details soon.

I told them in my reply that I'll be back for the MC II Roman at some point. :-!

Nick.


----------



## Eric L.

Another update. The VR shipped today, still waiting on the Vintage Military. One is better than none!


----------



## graymadder

Eric L. Good to hear you will be receiving 50% of your order.

I received an email from Steinhart this morning stating that they have "A big parcel from Switzerland stuck at the customs and there was a delay." They said they will begin shipping in the beginning of next week. 

Maybe I will have my OVM(ocean vintage military) before Dec 1st.

I am not bothered by the delay. It gives me something to look forward to. At the end of the day it's just a watch, now if this delay was causing a loss of revenue that would be a different story.


----------



## Eric L.

From everything I gather from communications with the company, they do run out of stock very quickly. In the end, a delay is a delay, and it is good that we have a forum here to let customers know in advance what to expect.



graymadder said:


> Eric L. Good to hear you will be receiving 50% of your order.
> 
> I received an email from Steinhart this morning stating that they have "A big parcel from Switzerland stuck at the customs and there was a delay." They said they will begin shipping in the beginning of next week.
> 
> Maybe I will have my OVM(ocean vintage military) before Dec 1st.
> 
> I am not bothered by the delay. It gives me something to look forward to. At the end of the day it's just a watch, now if this delay was causing a loss of revenue that would be a different story.


----------



## JYWatchSeeker

Hi all, good to hear that some progress has been made on your watches. I think they should've provided the details of why it was taking so long in the first place. That would've minimized the number of emails they would receive from us on a daily basis. On a side note, my Ocean Black DLC arrived this morning!! I'm so happy about it, only problem is i still have to get the links removed before I can wear it. Looks super sexy and everything about it is smooth... Shipping was very smooth, I got my tracking yesterday at around 5:50am and it arrived today at 10:00am. I was able to see updates almost in hourly increments. Nick, Eric, I hope you all get your watches soon. You too Graymadder...

Please do update when you guys hear more...

Regards,
JY


----------



## Rolex3135

I'm first time customer of Steinhart watches. Ordered GMT-OCEAN 1 BLACK on 11/13. Received an email next day saying they received payment. No email yet about shipment. When I ordered the watch, the website said that "No shipping before 11/02". 2 days ago I saw the site message changed to "No shipping before 11/28". Is it fair to assume that when I placed the order, the watch was in stock? When they say in the email that watch will be shipped in few days, what does "few" in Steinhart's dictionary mean? I'm located in the heartland of USofA...Thanks


----------



## Eric L.

Rolex3135 said:


> I'm first time customer of Steinhart watches. Ordered GMT-OCEAN 1 BLACK on 11/13. Received an email next day saying they received payment. No email yet about shipment. When I ordered the watch, the website said that "No shipping before 11/02". 2 days ago I saw the site message changed to "No shipping before 11/28". Is it fair to assume that when I placed the order, the watch was in stock? When they say in the email that watch will be shipped in few days, what does "few" in Steinhart's dictionary mean? I'm located in the heartland of USofA...Thanks


If you've read through this entire thread, you will know what to expect. Some emails will be delayed but it seems everyone forgets about the wait when they actually receive the watch (easier said than done, I know). The watch will ship when it ships. It was probably out of stock when you ordered it, so based on the 11/28 date, a wait of a couple weeks is likely in order.


----------



## Eric L.

The Vintage Red arrived today. Looking forward to the Military, hopefully next week!


----------



## graymadder

Received tracking info from Steinhart for my Vintage Military. This looks promising.


----------



## Eric L.

Also received tracking today for my Ocean Vintage Military.


----------



## trueblue40

I got my dispatch notification today. :-!:-!

Nav B uhr on leather and also the mesh braclet inbound!!!

Hopefully have something new on the wrist this weekend.

Nick


----------



## JYWatchSeeker

trueblue40 said:


> I got my dispatch notification today. :-!:-!
> 
> Nav B uhr on leather and also the mesh braclet inbound!!!
> 
> Hopefully have something new on the wrist this weekend.
> 
> Nick


Woohoo~ Nick, Eric, Gray. We're all on a roll here. I'm glad they r keeping up with some of the orders. I think all your orders should arrive super fast as mine took just over 24 hrs to get to the states. Hope you guys r as happy as I am when it arrives. I'm thinking about getting another Steinhart soon...I've caught the watch bug and my gf is not happy about it.

JY


----------



## shinchan

finally my MCII chrono roman had been delivered... waiting for it to reach here...


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Apollon was payed for and in the mail. Asked them how much to send for a GMT Aviation but no response for a couple of days now, and I want to send money to them  We will see, it is out of stock now anyway. Good thing I have more watches to keep me busy in the meantime.


----------



## Eric L.

The Ocean Military arrived today.


----------



## graymadder

My Vintage Military came in today as well.


----------



## jedge76

Wow, those pics are making it more difficult to remain patient for mine to arrive. Congrats!


----------



## jedge76

I just received the shipping notification email from Steinhart...I ordered the 11th, if that helps anyone get an idea. The tracking info on FedEx reads that my watch left today and will arrive tomorrow. Overnight? Huh, that's pretty sweet of them if that's the case.


----------



## Undersköterskan

Congratulations "graymadder", awesome pics ! I ordered mine November 10th and just like "jedge76", my Ocean 1 Vintage Military left the Steinhart premises earlier today, so with any luck I'll have it by the beginning of next week 

Regards
Undersköterskan


----------



## raylowwl

At last....just received a email from Steinhart....a tracking number for my Aviation GMT......


----------



## heboil

When did you put in your order?



raylowwl said:


> At last....just received a email from Steinhart....a tracking number for my Aviation GMT......


----------



## raylowwl

I think its 1 Nov.....but now no information found on the tracking number????....think still have to wait patiently.....



heboil said:


> When did you put in your order?


----------



## Eric L.

raylowwl said:


> I think its 1 Nov.....but now no information found on the tracking number????....think still have to wait patiently.....


Usually takes a day before the number is trackable.


----------



## Rolex3135

Just received email confirmation for my Ocean GMT. Very excited. I ordered the watch on 11/13. Sent a follow up email on 11/24. Received prompt response from Steinhart very next day about delivery this week, and it did.


----------



## jedge76

I received my watch on Monday, Novemeber 28th after my order on November 11th. Steinhart answered my only email inquiry within a day. A very good and acceptable experience I think. Man, this is a bad watch! (Bad in the way the kids use "bad")


----------



## Riker

Or 'fully sick'.........:-d



jedge76 said:


> I received my watch on Monday, Novemeber 28th after my order on November 11th. Steinhart answered my only email inquiry within a day. A very good and acceptable experience I think. *Man, this is a bad watch! (Bad in the way the kids use "bad")*


----------



## mew88

Payment/Order for an Apollon made today (12/1) and so the journey begins


----------



## raylowwl

Thank you Steinhart & Mr Gunter....today I received my long awaited Aviation GMT..... although delay....but important I think is communication must improve (tracking number wrong, no information given on whether delay or others etc) but I am really surprised that my late request was fulfilled....for that I am really happy....thank you...


----------



## jedge76

Riker said:


> Or 'fully sick'.........:-d


I haven't heard my 13-year-old daughter use that phrase yet, maybe I'll throw it her way to show her I can still be hip..."Wow, your report card is fully sick, O daughter of mine!" lol



raylowwl said:


> Thank you Steinhart & Mr Gunter....today I received my long awaited Aviation GMT..... although delay....but important I think is communication must improve (tracking number wrong, no information given on whether delay or others etc) but I am really surprised that my late request was fulfilled....for that I am really happy....thank you...


Sorry to hear the communication was bad and you experienced a long wait. I didn't have those problems luckily, maybe it's random and not a common practice by Steinhart. Glad you have your Aviation GMT!


----------



## mew88

Recieved my order confirmation in less than 24 hrs after making payment, hope to get the tracking no. soon :-!


----------



## jedge76

mew88 said:


> Recieved my order confirmation in less than 24 hrs after making payment, hope to get the tracking no. soon :-!


I received the order confirmation in about the same time period...I think the tracking info came about a week to 10 days later, just to give you a bit of an idea ;-). Seems like everyone's delivery experience is a tad different though. Good luck! |>


----------



## rmassony

For anyone interested, I got an email from Steinhart saying that they received my payment on 11/23 and have yet to get a shipping confirmation. I had contacted Gunter on 11/20, and he had said that the watches were in stock at that time, so I'm a little disappointed that I haven't heard anything. However, based on what I've read here, my experience is not at all out of the ordinary. If I don't hear anything on Monday, I'm going to email Gunter to check in. Until then, I'll continue feverishly raking my zen garden...


----------



## rmassony

Good news! Got my shipping confirmation from Steinhart this morning on my Vintage Military. So for those keeping score at home, that means 12 days from payment to shipping confirmation. Interesting note: the FedEx tracking information does not show shipment. Rather, it shows shipping information was sent to FedEx on _11/24_, the day after I paid. Not sure what that means. Anyway, I'm expecting to receive the watch by Wednesday. Can't wait.


----------



## JYWatchSeeker

rmassony said:


> Good news! Got my shipping confirmation from Steinhart this morning on my Vintage Military. So for those keeping score at home, that means 12 days from payment to shipping confirmation. Interesting note: the FedEx tracking information does not show shipment. Rather, it shows shipping information was sent to FedEx on _11/24_, the day after I paid. Not sure what that means. Anyway, I'm expecting to receive the watch by Wednesday. Can't wait.


Congrats rmassony,

It took about 2-2.5 weeks for me to get mine. I think my watch was in stock, they were probably too busy to ship it. I emailed them a couple of times and finally got Katharina's attention and she finally got it shipped. When I tracked my shipment it also said the same thing. I think Steinhart sends FedEx the information for shipping (created the shipping label?) but did not physically hand over the item to them. I guess it's common especially when Steinhart sends out shipments in bulk. The info. was given to Fedex but was not ready for shipment for whatever reason.

Regards,
JY


----------



## rmassony

JYWatchSeeker said:


> Congrats rmassony,
> 
> It took about 2-2.5 weeks for me to get mine. I think my watch was in stock, they were probably too busy to ship it. I emailed them a couple of times and finally got Katharina's attention and she finally got it shipped. When I tracked my shipment it also said the same thing. I think Steinhart sends FedEx the information for shipping (created the shipping label?) but did not physically hand over the item to them. I guess it's common especially when Steinhart sends out shipments in bulk. The info. was given to Fedex but was not ready for shipment for whatever reason.
> 
> Regards,
> JY


That makes sense. I wonder how many watches Steinhart is shipping per day. I think it would have to be quite a lot of watches for them to have such a substantial backlog in placed orders that they are 2 weeks behind in shipping out units that they hold in stock.


----------



## JYWatchSeeker

rmassony said:


> That makes sense. I wonder how many watches Steinhart is shipping per day. I think it would have to be quite a lot of watches for them to have such a substantial backlog in placed orders that they are 2 weeks behind in shipping out units that they hold in stock.


I don't think it's only because they have huge demands. They have a small staff which include those that deal with the order processing and also the few watchmakers that do the QC before the items get shipped. There are also many ocassions where people have special requests or non-standard orders and possibly because they do not do shipments daily but rather once or twice a week. So any shipment that did not make the cut would have to wait until the next. On top of that, they probably have to deal with suppliers, the watchmakers in Switzerland that assemble their watches and having them meet Steinhart's deadlines which ultimately translates to delays for consumers. In addition, the regular staff + few watchmakers must also deal with servicing issues/warranty after the watches have reach the hands of the buyers. I guess all those minute details compound into more delays...


----------



## rmassony

JYWatchSeeker said:


> I don't think it's only because they have huge demands. They have a small staff which include those that deal with the order processing and also the few watchmakers that do the QC before the items get shipped. There are also many ocassions where people have special requests or non-standard orders and possibly because they do not do shipments daily but rather once or twice a week. So any shipment that did not make the cut would have to wait until the next. On top of that, they probably have to deal with suppliers, the watchmakers in Switzerland that assemble their watches and having them meet Steinhart's deadlines which ultimately translates to delays for consumers. In addition, the regular staff + few watchmakers must also deal with servicing issues/warranty after the watches have reach the hands of the buyers. I guess all those minute details compound into more delays...


After reading that, now I'm glad that I'm getting my watch within 2 weeks!


----------



## heboil

Ordered 2 out of stock watches on November 23 and I received an email on December 1 from Katharina at Steinhart that both watches should come within the next 10 days. Five days have gone by and no tracking number yet. No worries... just keeping other curious members in the loop.


----------



## Verderer

Pulled trigger on a Flieger Nav.B-Uhr Titanium today, interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## SJL

Haven't really been following this thread from inception, but just wanted to put my 2 cents in. I ordered the Aviation GMT on Thursday November 24th and at the time the watch was out of stock and not shipping until December 1st earliest. That same day as soon as I made my PayPal payment, Gunter replied to a follow-up email I sent to confirm a strap change and he not only advised that the strap would be swapped, but that the watch was already in stock and would be shipped the following Monday. Needless to say, it was on my door step in New Jersey the following Thursday the 1st of December. Not too shabby. 

I've purchased 5 watches from Steinhart up to this point and I've had a positive ordering experience every time. 

SJL


----------



## ttimbo

SJL said:


> The same day as soon as I made my PayPal payment, Gunter replied to a follow-up email I sent to confirm a strap change and he not only advised that the strap would be swapped, but that the watch was already in stock and would be shipped the following Monday. Needless to say, it was on my door step in New Jersey the following Thursday the 1st of December. Not too shabby.
> 
> I've purchased 5 watches from Steinhart up to this point and I've had a positive ordering experience every time.
> 
> SJL


I've been trying to get this information from them for week. I received one response from Katharina that didn't answer the basic question I asked. Yes, I know they are small, and busy...but please read what I ask.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## SJL

Why don't you try calling? Sabina will usually answer and if you don't like the information you get, ask to speak to Gunter directly. If he is available, he will speak with you. I've spoken with him a bunch of times and he has always taken the time out to discuss whatever with me. Give it a shot. 

SJL


----------



## Todd D

hello everyone , orderd the Mariner Chrono II and on Nov 23 I received payment email saying I will be getting a tracking number in a couple of days . never did . well today got a phone call from US customs asking me what the stap on my watch was made of , they need to know before watch arrives in the US as it was arriving tomorrow . anyone ele's get a call from customs like this .

Todd


----------



## rmassony

Todd D said:


> hello everyone , orderd the Mariner Chrono II and on Nov 23 I received payment email saying I will be getting a tracking number in a couple of days . never did . well today got a phone call from US customs asking me what the stap on my watch was made of , they need to know before watch arrives in the US as it was arriving tomorrow . anyone ele's get a call from customs like this .
> 
> Todd


Whatever you say, don't tell them it was made of elephant tusk.

Seriously, though, I didn't get a call like that. Of course, my watch's bracelet is made of steel. I did, however, get an automated call this afternoon from FedEx (I think) saying that I should be available to accept delivery and sign for my watch tomorrow morning until noon.


----------



## Todd D

LOL , nope told them it was leather and they said ok , they will sendit thru .


----------



## Todd D

ok gets more confusing , just called back US customs as the tracking number US customs gave me is not my address . somehow my phone number was placed on someone ele's package . and my watch has not been sent out yet .

Todd


----------



## JYWatchSeeker

Todd D said:


> ok gets more confusing , just called back US customs as the tracking number US customs gave me is not my address . somehow my phone number was placed on someone ele's package . and my watch has not been sent out yet .
> 
> Todd


Hey Todd,

That must've been a bummer...You should email Gunter about your order, that will give them a push to send it. On the other hand, what country do you reside in?

I live in NY and I ordered my Ocean Black DLC on 10/31 and got my watch on 11/17 without customs holdup. Just yesterday 12/5, I get in the mail a letter from FedEx with few pages of information on my watch and the amount of customs fees I owe. I was surprised because the letter explained that in order to get the package to the recipient in a timely manner, they deliver the item anyway and then bill you for it later...and I'm glad they did!! I don't mind the customs fee (~$20), I'm just happy I got the watch in my hand as expected (overnight delivery from Steinhart, super fast).

Regards,
JY


----------



## Todd D

hello , yup that was the first thing I did was email him , I live in the US in Massachusetts . so hopefully the mixup will be fixed tomorrow .

Thanks, Todd


----------



## ttimbo

Just following on from mine, I received an email today from Günter advising that the GMT Ocean Black was back in stock, and mine would be despatched upon payment, which I have duly done and advised by reply. Confirmation from PayPal but nothing from Steinhart yet.



SJL said:


> Why don't you try calling? Sabina will usually answer and if you don't like the information you get, ask to speak to Gunter directly. If he is available, he will speak with you. I've spoken with him a bunch of times and he has always taken the time out to discuss whatever with me. Give it a shot.
> 
> SJL


Well, I happen to be located 10 hours time difference from Ausberg, for one. For another, emails should be sufficient and, indeed, more efficient as they provide a trail of what was said, when. Indeed, the whole point of an email (or use of a web contact form) is that it frees supplier staff from the phone and allows out of hours input and feedback. That's providing someone is looking at them, of course.

That aside, I'm looking forward to receiving my Steinhart. I don't mean to be critical of the company; I know providing good customer service and response can be tough for a small firm, because I run one. However, my watch collecting focus is primarily on the small, independent designers and watchmakers and my experience thus far with all the others I've dealt with (LÜM-TEC, Magrette, Prometheus, Halios...) has been exemplary. I look forward to adding Steinhart to that list. :-!


----------



## Verderer

Ok, received a confirmation email that my payment has been received and that my order is being processed. So far so good.


----------



## rmassony

Anyone see something wrong with this tracking info?









By the way, I'm in Virginia. And I the watch was scheduled to arrive today (12/7) by noon. What the hell?


----------



## Eric L.

If it is UPS Worldwide Express Guaranteed, you can ask the shipper for a refund of shipping if the item is late. Seems like it made it to the international depot in Paris, but there was some clearance/customs issue and its going back to Steinhart. I usually wait until I receive the item before I ask for a shipping refund.



rmassony said:


> Anyone see something wrong with this tracking info?
> 
> View attachment 573175
> 
> 
> By the way, I'm in Virginia. And I the watch was scheduled to arrive today (12/7) by noon. What the hell?


----------



## rmassony

It's FedEx "Priority Pak". Just called them and they said that it's still on its way to me, but that the tracking information showing the package moving from Germany>France>Germany may reflect the movement of documents... I presume this refers to some kind of verification process with customs. FedEx said that it should get to me tomorrow as long as it clears customs (even though my tracking page no longer shows any estimated date of arrival).


----------



## mew88

Recieved tracking information, but there's no movement on the package yet: 

Anticipated ship date

Dec 7, 2011
Estimated delivery

Dec 9, 2011 by 12:00 PM


----------



## ttimbo

Still no shipping information from Steinhart for my order :-s


----------



## mew88

And its on it's way!

Dec 8, 2011 1:10 PM
Picked up
GARCHING DE
​


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Jeezus guys. You're on this like it's the end of the world or something. If you want instant gratification, go to the place with the red signs and golden arches.


----------



## rmassony

Vintage Military just arrived. For those keeping score at home, that's 11/23 to 12/8, or 15 days from payment to watch-in-hand.

And I love this thing.


----------



## Verderer

Got a notice today that the watch has shipped, so it took about 2 days from order to shipment. Not too shabby!


----------



## cobra198

Just wanted to share my experience w/ Steinhart, which was a positive one.

Inquired late last week about a replacement bezel insert for my Ocean 1. Heard back the next day, and had the invoice shortly thereafter. I paid via paypal right away, and just received the ship notification with a tracking number for the order. I would say under 2 days from payment to shipment is pretty darn good.

Overall, the process was quick and painless with good communication from the Company. Thanks Steinhart!


----------



## ttimbo

FlyingDutchman said:


> Jeezus guys. You're on this like it's the end of the world or something. If you want instant gratification, go to the place with the red signs and golden arches.


It's not about "instant gratification" at all; It's about communication, and poor communication has been the downfall of many a business. I've pre-ordered plenty of watches and waited up to six months for them to be produced and despatched, all the while being kept informed about progress. Steinhart appears not to have implemented a proper workflow, which confirms and communicates progress as an order passes through various stages. This is not especially complex or costly to implement these days, and other small watch companies seem to have mastered the process.

Steinhart's order processing and communications just seems a bit ad hoc and arbitrary, from my perspective.


----------



## FlyingDutchman

You're on the other side of the planet (litteraly). Maybe he is shouting but you can just not hear him 

And communication delays are rampant in almost every business. People in the US ussualy only reply to half of what you ask, and the answers you get usualy raise more questions than you had to begin with. Germans are sometimes slow to respond. Some dutchies never respond at all. UK reply fast, but are suspicious and insecure. Asians are very polite, patient, but clinically punctual on deadlines. Hey, that is my experience on stereotyping cultures (ymmv ofcourse and I don't say this to be mean, I am dutch myself so grain of salt).


----------



## mew88

It's here! Together with some chocolates :-d All in all 8 days from order to delivery. |>


----------



## Verderer

Yep, tracking shows the watch left Augsburg, Germany, yesterday. Carrier is DPD by the way.


----------



## markrlondon

FlyingDutchman said:


> UK reply fast, but are suspicious and insecure.


That's an interesting comment. In what way are Brits suspicious and insecure? (Asks a suspicious but not necessarily insecure Brit).


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Read the graun of salt part . said the dutchie who never replies.


----------



## Brian21

Two quick questions...because admittedly I'm impatient and getting an itchy trigger finger on ordering my first Steinhart:

1. How long does it typically take to get a response from the customer service contact form on the Steinhart website?
2. My question to them was whether or not it would be possible to get the Nav B Chrono with all brushed metal instead of polished...any thoughts on if they would be able to accommodate that request?


----------



## captaingreg

Ordered a Steinhart Apollon on 27/11/11 and it arrived 12/12/11. The watch was not actually posted untill the 8/12/11 so they must be very busy at Steinhart.
Once posted it arrived quickly.
I sent two emails during that time and never got a reply, I sent the emails because I was told I would recieve a tracking number in a few days and I didn't. If this was an Ebay transaction i would be tempted to leave negative feedback for the lack of communication.
But at the end of the day this is not Ebay and you do end up with a superb watch that appears to be worth far more than you actually paid for it.
I would buy another Steinhart and next time I will sit back and relax knowing it will get to me eventually.


----------



## FlyingDutchman

The instant gratification ebay generation. Gotta love where civilization is going.

You may want to pick up the phone perhaps. That plastic thing you talk into and can hear someone else doing the same. 

+49 (0)821 5433800

I get replies within 48 hours, even weekends. After email notification of shipping it is here within the week.


----------



## ttimbo

FlyingDutchman said:


> The instant gratification ebay generation. Gotta love where civilization is going.
> 
> You may want to pick up the phone perhaps. That plastic thing you talk into and can hear someone else doing the same.
> 
> +49 (0)821 5433800
> 
> I get replies within 48 hours, even weekends. After email notification of shipping it is here within the week.


Well, I didn't, so I have given them a call. It seems "the system" knows when things are happening, but that's just not being communicated to customers... Or some customers.

Anyway, by all accounts, mine will be on its way Wednesday, so hopefully it'll get here before Xmas.

"instant gratification"? No, just seeking good communication. After all, I've communicated with Steinhart and paid the money they asked. It's just good business to respond in a timely fashion. We should receive this...from any business!

Dutchy, you even have the option of driving across to Ausberg and picking yours up. I have no such luxury 

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## FlyingDutchman

The luxury yes, the intention no


----------



## ttimbo

Interesting...I now have notification of shipping. The FedEx tracking says the consignment was due to have been picked up on 8 Dec, with delivery by 13 Dec...if shipped when the consignment was booked. But it wasn't, underscoring the point of this thread.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to it arriving 

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Verderer

...aand the watch is here! :-!

Pics later.


----------



## cmbezln

I ordered the watch on 12/8 and it was just shipped a few days ago....HOWEVER, it has been delayed through customs TWICE. Once in memphis, then was released...now it's "delayed" again. They were calling me asking me weird questions about the cost of the watch parts (no clue why fedex would think I, the buyer, would know this). It's sitting in clearance delayed status now as I speak (was scheduled to be delivered a few days ago)

anyone have this problem in the US before?


----------



## Uwe W.

cmbezln said:


> anyone have this problem in the US before?


It's been mentioned; I'd suggest that you search this thread and the Steinhart forum.


----------



## ttimbo

Well, I'm happy to say my Ocean1 GMT arrived today. I'm very happy with it; it's a tribute to Gunter Steinhart and his team, and I can say that it very much meets my expectations -- as, finally, did the delivery (not that I necessarily knew what expectations to have until FedEx tracking started giving some results.

Speaking of which, here's the tracking record. In the FedEx world, there IS a hole in the space/time continuum!!! 









Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## trixpan

So there it goes. Got my watch. The timeline is more or less:

3 November: purchased and paid with Paypal. Pre-order to be ready by early November
3 November: acknowledgement received
7 November: follow up sent
8 November: reply (shipping "soon")
15 November: follow up sent
16 November: reply (delivery postponed to end of November)
29 November: follow up sent
29 November: reply (watch is in here. shipping out tomorrow or after)
5 December: follow up
6 December: follow up
7 December: reply received. wrong info
7 December: reply received. correct info
7 December: Watch shipped

Watch arrived. Very well packed and with a sweet surprise (Swiss chocolates pictured by another user)... the "funny" things were:

* The strap that was shipped with my Marine Chronometer II is not the one on the website. 
* The mechanism on my watch displays circular Geneva stripes instead of straight ones.

The circular Geneva stripes are not a drama and regarding the strap I asked for a replacement and they are correcting it.

This is by the way another clear indication they need to improve their communications. It would have cost them less to let me know the strap changed and if I wanted the new one, another model or even no strap than to replace the one sent.

Anyhow. these thing aside, than that the watch is a *beauty*. Loving it. At work people get shocked about how little it costs and how good it looks. The Roman numerals give it a classy look. Seriously a must have.


----------



## nuovorecord

ttimbo said:


> Well, I'm happy to say my Ocean1 GMT arrived today. I'm very happy with it; it's a tribute to Gunter Steinhart and his team, and I can say that it very much meets my expectations -- as, finally, did the delivery (not that I necessarily knew what expectations to have until FedEx tracking started giving some results.
> 
> Speaking of which, here's the tracking record. In the FedEx world, there IS a hole in the space/time continuum!!!
> 
> View attachment 579584
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


Boy, that watch got its passport stamped, didn't it! You must have gotten the limited edition Marty McFly model. 

I've had similarly nutty tracking results from FedEx, even though the items were still delivered on time.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Okay folks... i have no idea whether is it due to Geographical limitation or other factors affecting shipments from Germany to reach the asia pacific region... 
Just to share what i had went through by ordering a auto-chronol from UHR, that takes more than 10(in fact 14) working days to reach Singapore.
Here's the whole order processing details...
Perhaps...a thread on UHR's...order processing


----------



## Patrick7813

I had a somewhat similar experience...... I ordered an Ocean Vintage Military (on 12/12) and the day before it was due to arrive, I received a phone call from FedEx requesting information pertinent to the watch necessary for "Customs clearance". FedEx emailed me the data sheet required for completion. It took me about 5 minutes to complete the form (questions such as type of material for case, strap, backplate, movement type, number of jewels, etc.) and I email it back to FedEx. Fortunately, I knew all these answers. I suspect this is something required by US Customs normally completed by the shipping department at Steinhart but was simply overlooked - I'm certain due to the Christmas rush and increased sales). Anyway, the watch arrived the next day as scheduled (7 days from order date to my front door - very good customer service). BTW, I believe the Ocean Vintage Military has the best wrist presence of any Steinhart I own.


----------



## Uwe W.

Ed.YANG said:


> Okay folks... i have no idea whether is it due to Geographical limitation or other factors affecting shipments from Germany to reach the asia pacific region... Just to share what i had went through by ordering a auto-chronol from UHR, that takes more than 10(in fact 14) working days to reach Singapore. Here's the whole order processing details...


I don't understand the relevance of posting that information in the Steinhart forum. Recently, in another thread here, someone from Hong Kong posted that they received their Steinhart within 7 days of placing the order, so clearly there isn't any issue with how long it takes for a Steinhart to reach SE Asia once it has shipped.

Then again, I don't understand most of posts in this thread. The obsessiveness of time stamping and reporting every detail of a $600 watch order bewilders me; I do appreciate that some are frustrated with Steinhart's ordering process and want to punctuate that frustration but posting their experiences here, but is it really necessary to share the mind-numbing minutia of a watch order? Given the size of this thread, it would appear that it is necessary, and more than that, many of you actually seem to enjoy reading about that sort of thing.

My lack of comprehension regarding the vigour of the complaints here really demonstrates just how out of touch I am with the average Steinhart buyer. Could it be that I'm the only person clinging onto the hope that this thread will forever disappear into the murky depths of the forum? No doubt my belief that many of the complaints here lack perspective would prove to be equally unpopular; however, wouldn't an outsider reading this thread leave with the impression that _how _you purchase a watch is as important as the watch itself?

My apologies in advance if this post comes across as being caustic. After reading 300+ posts of ordering details I'm beginning to run a white flag up the pole. It doesn't seem to matter a lick to anyone that every single person who posted here to complain will actually receive the Steinhart they ordered. Or that the pleasure of owning said watch will last long after the hand-wringing and nervous preoccupation with its delivery has been forgotten. We have all become engrossed by the criteria of our consumer-driven societies; our hard-earned money no longer just guarantees us the product that we have ordered, it also endows us with an inalienable right to the expedient and accurate information detailing how and when we will receive it. One thing is certain: every notion I once entertained about becoming a retailer has been cured by the comments in this thread.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Uwe W. said:


> I don't understand the relevance of posting that information in the Steinhart forum. Recently, in another thread here, someone from Hong Kong posted that they received their Steinhart within 7 days of placing the order, so clearly there isn't any issue with how long it takes for a Steinhart to reach SE Asia once it has shipped.


I knew that such response might eventually pop up in some days, but i didn't expect that it could be so fast. 
Ok... perhaps you might be confused with my intention for posting the above experience on buying goods from another maker. Fair, you have pointed out that the shipment reached HongKong in 7days time. However, what you didn't mention was how that newbie had kept bugging the STEINHART team to get the item he ordered to be delivered to Asia/Pac region in that short period of time while the rest of the team are just too busy handling orders the came flushing in from all other parts of the world! For goodness sake, did STEINHART put up any notice on cut-off date in order to get some of these urgent(possibly) orders to be shipped to the recipient before X'mas or even the upcoming New Year?
My account on the shipping experience of another make, had also pointed out the type of posting/courier service that the shipper have chosen may eventually ended up with days of delay on delivery.
Yes... on the chinese message that i have posted in that thread that was created by that customer from HongKong, that ended up deleted by you, i truly respect your stand on keeping the forum language friendly to all. I should have added the english translation at the bottom of the message, to avoid misunderstandings from other forum members who are not chinese reading or speaking folks. What i wanted to do was to tell that thread starter to have some respect to not only the STEINHART team by not bugging them much while they're still busy with all orders during this peak period of time, but also to all other customers from different part of the world while they are still waiting with long neck for the arrival of their purchase.


----------



## rmassony

Uwe W. said:


> I don't understand the relevance of posting that information in the Steinhart forum. Recently, in another thread here, someone from Hong Kong posted that they received their Steinhart within 7 days of placing the order, so clearly there isn't any issue with how long it takes for a Steinhart to reach SE Asia once it has shipped.
> 
> Then again, I don't understand most of posts in this thread. The obsessiveness of time stamping and reporting every detail of a $600 watch order bewilders me; I do appreciate that some are frustrated with Steinhart's ordering process and want to punctuate that frustration but posting their experiences here, but is it really necessary to share the mind-numbing minutia of a watch order? Given the size of this thread, it would appear that it is necessary, and more than that, many of you actually seem to enjoy reading about that sort of thing.
> 
> My lack of comprehension regarding the vigour of the complaints here really demonstrates just how out of touch I am with the average Steinhart buyer. Could it be that I'm the only person clinging onto the hope that this thread will forever disappear into the murky depths of the forum? No doubt my belief that many of the complaints here lack perspective would prove to be equally unpopular; however, wouldn't an outsider reading this thread leave with the impression that _how _you purchase a watch is as important as the watch itself?
> 
> My apologies in advance if this post comes across as being caustic. After reading 300+ posts of ordering details I'm beginning to run a white flag up the pole. It doesn't seem to matter a lick to anyone that every single person who posted here to complain will actually receive the Steinhart they ordered. Or that the pleasure of owning said watch will last long after the hand-wringing and nervous preoccupation with its delivery has been forgotten. We have all become engrossed by the criteria of our consumer-driven societies; our hard-earned money no longer just guarantees us the product that we have ordered, it also endows us with an inalienable right to the expedient and accurate information detailing how and when we will receive it. One thing is certain: every notion I once entertained about becoming a retailer has been cured by the comments in this thread.


What a bunch of self-satisfied nonsense. OF COURSE this thread is appropriate for a Steinhart forum. Where else it would be discussed? And what's wrong with people voicing their excitement, impatience, and frustration with the ordering process? While a $600 watch may be small change for you, for a lot of people it's a substantial purchase, and they naturally want to understand when they can expect to receive the product they paid for. I think this discussion is quite healthy. Reading this thread kept my expectations in line and prevented me from bothering Gunter with a request for the status of my order. Sorry that you don't get anything out of it (other than an opportunity to advertise your disgust).

And, yes, you obviously shouldn't be in the retail business.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Uwe W. said:


> Then again, I don't understand most of posts in this thread. The obsessiveness of time stamping and reporting every detail of a $600 watch order bewilders me; I do appreciate that some are frustrated with Steinhart's ordering process and want to punctuate that frustration but posting their experiences here, but is it really necessary to share the mind-numbing minutia of a watch order? Given the size of this thread, it would appear that it is necessary, and more than that, many of you actually seem to enjoy reading about that sort of thing.
> 
> My lack of comprehension regarding the vigour of the complaints here really demonstrates just how out of touch I am with the average Steinhart buyer. Could it be that I'm the only person clinging onto the hope that this thread will forever disappear into the murky depths of the forum? No doubt my belief that many of the complaints here lack perspective would prove to be equally unpopular; however, wouldn't an outsider reading this thread leave with the impression that _how _you purchase a watch is as important as the watch itself?
> 
> My apologies in advance if this post comes across as being caustic. After reading 300+ posts of ordering details I'm beginning to run a white flag up the pole. It doesn't seem to matter a lick to anyone that every single person who posted here to complain will actually receive the Steinhart they ordered. Or that the pleasure of owning said watch will last long after the hand-wringing and nervous preoccupation with its delivery has been forgotten. We have all become engrossed by the criteria of our consumer-driven societies; our hard-earned money no longer just guarantees us the product that we have ordered, it also endows us with an inalienable right to the expedient and accurate information detailing how and when we will receive it. One thing is certain: every notion I once entertained about becoming a retailer has been cured by the comments in this thread.


On to the next part...
1st... my original intention to start this thread was simply to collect different accounts of different experience from customers from different part of the world. 
Or a thread that collects rants or grunts... in perhaps a negative perspective.

This world is made up of different kind of folks.
There are those who live on patience, while some are living on anxiety.
There are those who live on details, while some are living on short cuts.(Well, you can se this for yourself, some folks just take the short cut by starting another grunt thread, instead of posting in this)
The vibrance of internet connection over the past 20~25yrs, made our time travels more faster than we can grab a hold on its tail. We're living in the age of efficiency that's measured by time x price equation, not price x quality formula that exist in the past. In a chinese saying , 慢工出细货, where it means quality of produce is a product of patience, doesn't seems to exist in this age.

In addition, we're living in a world of perhaps the growing distrust just because some other internet retailers could just disappear in a blink of the eye when our hard earned cash gets transfered in just seconds of time. 
STEINHART had gained lots of trust from buyers mostly from this forum, as well as others. Their growing positive reputation(reliability, value, quality) had also reached newbies who're turning their attention to STEINHART.

I wouldn't expect the customer service from watch maker STEINHART, to read through every single page to find out how their service quality had improved, or got worst... however, should one of 'em really do have a closer look here...


----------



## trixpan

rmassony said:


> I think this discussion is quite healthy. Reading this thread kept my expectations in line and prevented me from bothering Gunter with a request for the status of my order. Sorry that you don't get anything out of it (other than an opportunity to advertise your disgust).
> 
> And, yes, you obviously shouldn't be in the retail business.


I think you nailed the point. It didn't really matter for me the watch will take 1 month or 2 to deliver. What I find a PITA is to say the watch is to be shipped by X when it would ship X+1 month. Wrong expectations.

What if I bought the watch as a gift? Imagine the frustration of a customer waiting for up to 3 months to receive something he purchased as a gift for a special date? I'm sorry but I believe even Uwe would be fuming had that happened with him.

Do I think the Fedex tracking above sort of silly? I do. But at the same time it doesn't offend me so I just ignore.

Sincerely I'm happy to share my experience if that assist people like you to get the right expectation:

* A great watch for its price.
* Poor communication and delayed shipping. (As a matter of fact in one of follow up with their office staff made mention to watches ordered in August being delivered in December)
* Potential non-communicated changes to minor product features;

Would I recommend them? Yes... as long you don't mind the 2 last points above. Otherwise look for another brand

Cheers


----------



## ttimbo

+1, trixpan

Forums are no different to any other form of media: you don't have to read 'em if they clog your pipes 

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## JYWatchSeeker

So a short while back (10/31) I ordered my first Steinhart (Ocean Black DLC) and after a bit of communication they finally shipped it out after 2.5 weeks. I received it the day after it was shipped without any problems.

I was also eyeing the Ocean 1 GMT Blue/Red and decided to pull the trigger on that one on 12/3 (after i found out that it was back in stock). It eventually shipped out 12/13 after telling them a few times that I will be leaving for vacation soon and that it would be nice if I got it on time. It was supposed to be delivered on 12/14. It went smoothly all day until the morning of the 14th I woke up and saw that it was DELAYED AT CUSTOMS. I quickly emailed Steinhart about the customs holdup and also researched about the process; most of the time customs usually contact the buyer. After that I called up Fedex about the status and they said they will contact the seller first.

I had no response from Steinhart the whole day (6 hrs difference so it was afternoon time when I contacted them) on the 14th and decided that all I can do is wait. The next day the 15th rolls by and still no response from Steinhart and I contacted Fedex again and instructed them to check the Plastic bag on the outside for the Watch Worksheet. Another full day goes by and I wake up on Friday the 16th dreading that I'll have to wait until Monday the earliest for delivery _IF_ customs even get the watch worksheet filled out from Steinhart. Again, I heard NOTHING from my email to them nor customs was able to reach them. So, I decided to take matters into my own hand and I told Fedex that I can personally fill out the sheet. Over the weekend I completed the paper work and submitted it to them.

Finally yesterday night around 8pm I saw the status and it said that it has cleared customs! Just as I speak, my package was finally delivered. Hopefully there isn't any problems with the watch itself so I'll need to inspect that after work. Next week I'm gonna be on a 2 week vaca out of the states.

I initially was trying to be understanding about how under staffed Steinhart was and how slow their order processing was but after this, I don't know if I want to order from them again. They could've avoided all the trouble if they properly placed the paperwork in the package. The worst part was that they didn't respond to my repeated emails to help me with customs holdup. Supposedly, they can only hold onto the package for 5 business days and today would've been the last day before they ship it back. I'm just disappointed on how they operate.


----------



## Ed.YANG

JYWatchSeeker said:


> ...I initially was trying to be understanding about how under staffed Steinhart was and how slow their order processing was but after this, I don't know if I want to order from them again. *They could've avoided all the trouble if they properly placed the paperwork in the package.* The worst part was that they didn't respond to my repeated emails to help me with customs holdup. Supposedly, they can only hold onto the package for 5 business days and today would've been the last day before they ship it back. I'm just disappointed on how they operate.


Well, i would try to understand what you may have went through.
As you have pointed out, and to what we know, STEINHART is seriously under staffed. In addition, in this holiday season of gift giving, a sudden flush of orders all over the world rushes in. Personally i wouldn't be surprised that your order get stuck in the custom when there is a mistake of wrong/missing declaration document attached to the package. However, at least from your account of the incident, we see that the package arrives to your city within 2 days of dispatch...

If i'm to compare this against what the others might have encountered during the summer holidays... imagine the kind of disaster you might be facing then.

On the continual support of this niche brand/label, it's all up to you... Personally, i think such delivery cockup is due to the growing popularity in the last 2yrs, as well as the clash of the holiday season...that's forgivable.


----------



## ttimbo

I just want to chip in that the Customs paperwork was correctly completed and included with my package. No problems at all once the package was despatched with FedEx.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## lek_e30

Refer to this thread content, i'm wondering whether should i worry that since i pay on 14/12/11, until today still no answer from steinhart except for the acknowledgement of payment received by them. i do even send 2 emails to them regards this but still no reply. any other things that i can do or just wait....till when?


----------



## Riker

Hi lek & welcome.

Your order will be in the system & will be actioned as soon as possible. They are handling a huge amount of orders & it is difficult for them to handle these & the many many email inquiries & calls coming in. I expect you will receive an email with the shipping advice before you receive a reply to your questions asking about your orders status so I suggest waiting.....



lek_e30 said:


> Refer to this thread content, i'm wondering whether should i worry that since i pay on 14/12/11, until today still no answer from steinhart except for the acknowledgement of payment received by them. i do even send 2 emails to them regards this but still no reply. any other things that i can do or just wait....till when?


----------



## Eric L.

lek_e30 said:


> Refer to this thread content, i'm wondering whether should i worry that since i pay on 14/12/11, until today still no answer from steinhart except for the acknowledgement of payment received by them. i do even send 2 emails to them regards this but still no reply. any other things that i can do or just wait....till when?


If you read through the entire thread, you will find average time to shipment is 2-3 weeks after payment for in stock items.


----------



## King Luis

cmbezln said:


> I ordered the watch on 12/8 and it was just shipped a few days ago....HOWEVER, it has been delayed through customs TWICE. Once in memphis, then was released...now it's "delayed" again. They were calling me asking me weird questions about the cost of the watch parts (no clue why fedex would think I, the buyer, would know this). It's sitting in clearance delayed status now as I speak (was scheduled to be delivered a few days ago)
> 
> anyone have this problem in the US before?


i had a big delay at customs also, it stayed at customs longer than it took to actually ship. but when it came i was on top of the world. 
patience is key. first, it's an online order, second, it's a watch and not one of those cheapo ones that people keep hundreds in stock and ship out to a reseller.


----------



## lek_e30

Thanks for all the advice, i will patiently wait and hopefully its arrive safely... btw Merry christmas everyone!!!


----------



## lek_e30

Guess what, steinhart sent me the shipping email already, just after i reply the above post...damn happy.


----------



## KevinP.

A few Google searches led me to this forum and I'm glad I found it because my perception of Steinhart has changed after reading a few threads. Before reading, I truly felt like I was scammed but this forum has reassured me they are a reputable company that would never do so... I'm still a little pissed though.

I'm located in Toronto Canada and the brokerage fees for Fed-Ex compared to DHL or Deutche Post would be 3.5x times higher so I requested DHL or Deutche Post.

Nov. 20: Order placed an immediate payment for a 44mm Nav-B Automatic
Nov. 25: Provided a tracking number with link
Nov. 28: I sent an e-mail saying tracking number doesn't work [no response]
Nov. 30: Follow up inquiry asking what is going on since my last e-mail was ignored
Dec. 1: I get a response saying the tracking number works and I should remain patient as DHL generally take longer to ship. I was confused and looked into it, I found out that the 12 digit tracking number I was provided was for regular DHL shipping and DHL Express is a 10 digit number. The last activity on the tracking number was that the package was ready for export to Canada on Nov. 26.
Dec. 5: I contact DHL who tell me the package is untrackable because once it gets to Canada it would be transferred to Canada Post and it may turn up soon.
Dec. 12: I tell Steinhart the package hasn't arrived [no response]
Dec. 13: I forward the DHL e-mail response and told them I have checked every nearby Canada Post office and they don't have the package and cannot tell me where it is.
Dec. 14: I get an e-mail saying they contacted DHL and it would take up to a week for a response.
Dec. 19: I'm still checking Canada Post regularly and send an e-mail saying no Canada Post Office nearby has the watch [no response]
Dec. 22: I send an e-mail asking for an update, at the least I'd expect them to say DHL hasn't responded [no response]
Dec. 24: Paypal dispute filed

Until the 23rd I really don't expect a response until at least the 27th since it's the holiday times now, but before then I mean come on.

At this point even if this gets resolved, I don't know if I even want to keep the watch however beautiful it might be. One of the things that really made me want to buy the watch was when I clicked the 'Our Team' link on their page and saw they were a small operation. I always love supporting the smaller companies but in this instance I don't know if I can wear a watch from a company I'm struggling to respect.


----------



## markrlondon

KevinP. said:


> A few Google searches led me to this forum and I'm glad I found it because my perception of Steinhart has changed after reading a few threads. Before reading, I truly felt like I was scammed but this forum has reassured me they are a reputable company that would never do so... I'm still a little pissed though.
> 
> I'm located in Toronto Canada and the brokerage fees for Fed-Ex compared to DHL or Deutche Post would be 3.5x times higher so I requested DHL or Deutche Post.
> 
> Nov. 20: Order placed an immediate payment for a 44mm Nav-B Automatic
> Nov. 25: Provided a tracking number with link
> Nov. 28: I sent an e-mail saying tracking number doesn't work [no response]
> Nov. 30: Follow up inquiry asking what is going on since my last e-mail was ignored
> Dec. 1: I get a response saying the tracking number works and I should remain patient as DHL generally take longer to ship. I was confused and looked into it, I found out that the 12 digit tracking number I was provided was for regular DHL shipping and DHL Express is a 10 digit number. The last activity on the tracking number was that the package was ready for export to Canada on Nov. 26.
> Dec. 5: I contact DHL who tell me the package is untrackable because once it gets to Canada it would be transferred to Canada Post and it may turn up soon.
> Dec. 12: I tell Steinhart the package hasn't arrived [no response]
> Dec. 13: I forward the DHL e-mail response and told them I have checked every nearby Canada Post office and they don't have the package and cannot tell me where it is.
> Dec. 14: I get an e-mail saying they contacted DHL and it would take up to a week for a response.
> Dec. 19: I'm still checking Canada Post regularly and send an e-mail saying no Canada Post Office nearby has the watch [no response]
> Dec. 22: I send an e-mail asking for an update, at the least I'd expect them to say DHL hasn't responded [no response]
> Dec. 24: Paypal dispute filed
> 
> Until the 23rd I really don't expect a response until at least the 27th since it's the holiday times now, but before then I mean come on.
> 
> At this point even if this gets resolved, I don't know if I even want to keep the watch however beautiful it might be. One of the things that really made me want to buy the watch was when I clicked the 'Our Team' link on their page and saw they were a small operation. I always love supporting the smaller companies but in this instance I don't know if I can wear a watch from a company I'm struggling to respect.


It must be pretty frustrating. Despite this sort of thing apparently happening surprisingly often, and despite the delay and insufficient communication from Steinhart, I think it's quite likely that the watch will still turn up. Steinhart (and their couriers) usually seem to get there... eventually.

I know that Steinhart is a company that genuinely means well. One just has to be very, very patient.

Please do enjoy the watch if and when it arrives. Hopefully it'll be a lovely item and you'll be able to avoid being put off by the poor delivery experience.

I recognise that in this case it's mainly the courier that seems to be the source of the real problem but I can also see that Steinhart's lack of responsiveness is not what we have come to expect from Internet businesses. Even if they can't directly make the courier perform any better (especially if the item has been passed on to a national postal service) I do hope that they can eventually employ more staff who can provide customers with the reassurance of timely email responses (even if those responses are to say words to the effect of "we have no information because tracking is unavailable but the package will be officially overdue on X date and if it has not arrived by then please request a refund at that time").


----------



## Uwe W.

KevinP. said:


> I'm located in Toronto Canada and the brokerage fees for Fed-Ex compared to DHL or Deutche Post would be 3.5x times higher so I requested DHL or Deutche Post. I always love supporting the smaller companies but in this instance I don't know if I can wear a watch from a company I'm struggling to respect.


I usually have everything shipped to me from Germany via DHL; it's a shame that you didn't post here back on Nov. 28 as I could have filled you in on a few things and maybe you wouldn't be so frustrated now. Shipping via DHL essentially uses traditional mail services and your parcel gets handed off from the German postal system to our postal system. There's a trade-off for going this route: although it usually saves a substantial amount of money, it takes far, far longer for the package to arrive.

It's Steinhart's preference to ship via FedEx. For them FedEx is a part of their regular routine; the courier system is fast and packages are easily tracked internationally - and typically arrives without any issues. I'm sure that Steinhart concluded long ago that this was the easiest system for them to use. Those of us who insist they ship using an alternate method must be a pain in the ass for Steinhart, but they do it anyway because they DO really care about their customers.

Unfortunately, your shipment has been dragging its heels. I suspect it has to do with timing as it was sent at he beginning of the Christmas season rush. That means Steinhart is in their busiest time of the year (it's even harder than usual for them to respond to your emails and track down a lone DHL shipment), DHL is in their busiest time of the year, and Canada Post is in their busiest time of the year.

It's certainly your choice to lose 'respect' for a watch company because of a problem with the shipping system you chose to use over the courier company they recommend. I'd be far more miffed with DHL and Canada Post, who are after all the ones who have your watch. In my experience with DHL I found it normally takes between 2.5 to 3.5 weeks for the package to arrive - during normal periods that aren't leading into Christmas. I use the German Deutsche Post/DHL website to use the tracking number, which covers off the period before the package is handed over to Canada Post. The Canadian DHL website doesn't track shipments that originate out of the country.


----------



## KevinP.

Thanks for the response Mark, I agree wholeheartedly with every point. Courtesy e-mails can alleviate everyone's frustration, not just mine but everyone else's frustration in this thread.



Uwe W. said:


> *It's certainly your choice to lose 'respect' for a watch company because of a problem with the shipping system you chose to use over the courier company they recommend.*


The part in bold gets to me, I'm frustrated in a company that has such poor customer response. I'm not going to get mad at something completely out of their control but effectively managing stakeholder concerns is key and that is completely in their control, they have made less then an acceptable effort here. It's not the end result so much as the entire process that has been frustrating. In one of my e-mails I tell them I understand these things happen but I would like to be kept in the loop, at least tell me DHL has not responded and they will send a follow up e-mail. A response like that and I another week into January forgetting about this.

I almost always request some alternative to Fed-Ex from any merchant but always just accept it when the vendor tells me this is the only or strongly recommended best option. I requested DHL or Deutche Post if possible and assumed for 30 euros it would be Express, but they shipped it regular DHL. I'm not happy about the fact that Canada Post or DHL losing my package or taking extra long, but they have been responsive. Steinhart however I've been unhappy WITH.


----------



## lek_e30

I just got my triton 100 atm black.... ordered on 14/12/2011....fedex pick up the parcel on 23rd of dec 2011....quite fast huh


----------



## FlyingDutchman

I've ordered three watches and two straps, all seperatly. Always received them within a week from order to arrival. Always get responses by email within a max of two days. So my experirence has been super so far.

Also realize that you are getting a microbrand ETA watch for a price lower than a mass produced Seiko. Maybe to put some things in perspective.

If you can't stand wearing that watch because you went the cheap route and the courier is messing up: by all means sell that watch to someone at a loss.


----------



## KevinP.

FlyingDutchman said:


> I've ordered three watches and two straps, all seperatly. Always received them within a week from order to arrival. Always get responses by email within a max of two days. So my experirence has been super so far.
> 
> Also realize that you are getting a microbrand ETA watch for a price lower than a mass produced Seiko. Maybe to put some things in perspective.
> 
> If you can't stand wearing that watch because you went the cheap route and the courier is messing up: by all means sell that watch to someone at a loss.


Easy there high roller, reading comprehension is severely poor isn't it mate?

I bought the watch because liked the idea of going boutique and supporting a small team. I can't stand wearing a watch knowing this small team provides terrible follow up service and completely ignores queries. I have expensive and cheap watches but this is the first one from a small company.

I don't see how it's a bad idea to request DHL vs. Fed-Ex for what's expected to be equivalent service. Me buying the watch wasn't conditional on the shipping courier, I requested 'if possible'. If they don't oh well, if they do I just saved 30 euros by paying Fed-Ex less in brokerage fees.

DHL, Canada Post, Fed-Ex, etc. have all dropped the ball on me before but they have always been accommodating. This won't be the last time I get something loss in the mail regardless of courier. This is however the first time the vendor has been less professional in keeping communications open.

If anything Steinhart took 30 euros from me, shipped it regular mail and pocketed an extra what 15-20 euros on the shipping? If I really wanted to go the cheap route I would have demanded DHL plus a partial refund on my 30 euro shipping or I don't place the order.

Hot damn, I don't see what's irrational about wanting a query acknowledged within a reasonable time frame. It seems the fanboys take these personally.


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Seems like everyone is dropping the ball on you from what I read, makes you wonder. And I do read it properly, "mate", got you loud and clear 


This is turning more and more into a thread for new people to join up just to b_tch about how they got ripped off by Steinhart in their eyes.

PS: Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ttimbo

Yes, there's the odd noob, but there's a few experienced WIS's, who have also expressed concern -- not about being ripped off (I don't think anyone is saying that) -- but about the poor order process and absence of communications from Steinhart, which creates delays and uncertainty for the purchasers. I think it is quite appropriate to raise these matters in a forum such as this.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Then they should start such a thread in each section, as no company is flawless.

My experience has been exemplary perhaps (five shipments), maybe because I am on the same continent and couriers have less chance to mess things up along the way. Many times I pay lots of money for shipments with UPS/Fedex and all those other cr--ks for quick delivery, only to have the package get stuck in customs for 2-3 weeks and still get charged extra for that service. 

Maybe all this effort and frustration should be aimed at DHL, not Steinhart. It's out of their hands, they can as much as you can, only keep calling them to find the package.


----------



## Nolander

I have to make 1 comment here. Steinhart did not pocket 15-20 euros since they shipped it regular DHL. I am a small business owner and if we have to ship something using another service that we do not have an account with it usually costs us significantly more. For instance, we have to pay someone to go drive to the post office or wherever, pay them mileage for taking their own vehicle, write a check or use a credit card, etc. that does cost companies more money. People often complain if we charge more than the actual shipping cost, but we are not ripping people off and making money on their shipping and handling fees. A little off topic, but this is something people rarely understand.


----------



## FlyingDutchman

+1 on that


----------



## Uwe W.

KevinP. said:


> This is however the first time the vendor has been less professional in keeping communications open.
> 
> Hot damn, I don't see what's irrational about wanting a query acknowledged within a reasonable time frame. It seems the fanboys take these personally.


There's a big difference between not being able to keep up with a high volume of email and closing communications with a customer. You claim that Steinhart is being unprofessional; the "fanboys" here are trying to tell you that Steinhart is just really busy.

It's great that you want to support a "small team", but part of that support should be a tolerance for the imperfections in their operation. Why don't you try writing emails to six large watch corporations and tell us how you made out? Many weeks ago I sent emails to Hamilton, twice, and Tutima; I'm a customer of both brands and wanted information regarding parts and service. I've yet to get a reply from either. I guess they're unprofessional companies too. A lot of people are quick to make Steinhart out to be the exception when in fact issues pertaining to tardy email replies are fairly common.

You're absolutely right that it's perfectly rational to expect a timely reply to a post-sale request. Not even a "fanboy" will argue with that. What seems irrational, at least to me, is that someone wouldn't be able to wear a watch just because they encountered a problem with its delivery. The best way to express your displeasure is with your wallet, but I'm sure you're already know that.



FlyingDutchman said:


> This is turning more and more into a thread for new people to join up just to b_tch about how they got ripped off by Steinhart in their eyes.


"Ripped off" is harsh. Most are just venting their frustrations with the ordering process. But you're right, this thread is like perpetually standing in a line-up for the complaints window. I guess when Steinhart doesn't reply to your emails, the next best thing is to complain about their service in a watch forum - not that I'm saying there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## FlyingDutchman

That is how people are reacting in my eyes, as if a great offense has been committed that just can not be gotten over. Selling your watch after this much frustration because a courier is taking their jolly time is not sending any kind of message to DHL or Steinhart, it is just dumping another second hand watch onto the WTS forum and making a loss, in other words getting even more frustrated because now you really did lose money. It would be a shame to let such a nice watch go to waste because the yellow and red people messed up (hey, not such a rare occurance!).

And re sending messages to big companies; try sending five or six mails to them in a short period, almost a garantee they will no longer answer


----------



## KevinP.

Uwe W. said:


> There's a big difference between not being able to keep up with a high volume of email and closing communications with a customer. You claim that Steinhart is being unprofessional; the "fanboys" here are trying to tell you that Steinhart is just really busy.
> 
> It's great that you want to support a "small team", but part of that support should be a tolerance for the imperfections in their operation. Why don't you try writing emails to six large watch corporations and tell us how you made out? Many weeks ago I sent emails to Hamilton, twice, and Tutima; I'm a customer of both brands and wanted information regarding parts and service. I've yet to get a reply from either. I guess they're unprofessional companies too. A lot of people are quick to make Steinhart out to be the exception when in fact issues pertaining to tardy email replies are fairly common.
> 
> You're absolutely right that it's perfectly rational to expect a timely reply to a post-sale request. Not even a "fanboy" will argue with that. What seems irrational, at least to me, is that someone wouldn't be able to wear a watch just because they encountered a problem with its delivery. The best way to express your displeasure is with your wallet, but I'm sure you're already know that.
> 
> "Ripped off" is harsh. Most are just venting their frustrations with the ordering process. But you're right, this thread is like perpetually standing in a line-up for the complaints window. I guess when Steinhart doesn't reply to your emails, the next best thing is to complain about their service in a watch forum - not that I'm saying there's anything wrong with that.


I'm one of the people that believe you can get a lot of information about a person by the watch they wear.

I have a wierd connection with watches. Again, a big part of why I bought this was because it's from a small business. My parents are small business owners so I have a soft spot there. I pictured me wearing a Steinhart would be a bit more personal then a G-Shock for example. But the frustrating process has kind of ruined that feeling for me. If they had sent me an response saying something like 'sorry but this will take at least a month to sort out, do you have any questions?' then I'm satisfied.

If I don't get this watch until February but at least got the feeling that my issue was at least being taken seriously then I would still proudly wear it come that time. Hypothetically, if DHL contacted Steinhart last week and told them the watch was delayed/missing or they needed to verify some information before they can proceed, how do I know Steinhart isn't talking to them if they aren't talking to me?

To be honest, is being really busy an anymore in the business world? Reading some of the other threads and posts, it just seems this is a year long issue rather then seasonal. I work long hours around the clock on top of out of work commitments but I still make it a priority to remain on the ball... I'm not saying there's never any wiggle room but it's quite apparent Steinhart routinely goes beyond what is a reasonable.

Some of you act like this is a perfectly normal standard. Have you NEVER been frustrated with poor service whether it be from a restaurant, dry cleaners, mechanic, whatever?

I found it very helpful that google lead me here and my case wasn't an isolated one. It seems excessive delays in shipping and communication are becoming systemic. Customer feedback is what keeps industry standards for service. Perhaps some of you guys should ease up.

You guys ever buy from eBay? We all look at and read the merchants feedback before buying. Think of all the negative feedback people would be leaving Steinhart...


----------



## ttimbo

The suggestion of trying to email "one of the large watch companies" is exactly the point! Personally, I would not do it, or if I did, not be surprised if I did not receive an answer. Why? Well, it's their business model, you see. The large watch companies have invested heavily in a network of specialist distributors, authorized resellers, and authorized repairers. They expect end-customers to deal through this channel and are rarely equipped to deal with those who come direct (although some are learning they need to do this). They expect their sales and service channel to deal with all queries.

In contrast, Steinhart, along with some hundreds of other small independent watchmakers, base their business almost exclusively on the direct model provided them by the Internet. These companies simply would not exist without electronic commerce as the fundamental base for their business because they would not have the capital, people and other resources necessary to invest in developing and maintaining physical sales and service channels.

That is WHY it is critical watchmakers like Steinhart have impeccable electronic processes to support their craftsmanship. Even if these are automated processes, or outsourced to PayPal.

The eBay comparison is very apt; online, it is all about trust and reputation, and the most effective means of building these is through good communications. That this thread exists illustrates Steinhart's problem.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## stilo

*Haven't heard from Steinhart with a tracking number..*

Hey guys, anyone order from Steinhart in the last week or so?

I placed an order through Steinhart on New Years eve and even though I know they were off until this past Monday, I still have't heard from them with a tracking number.

Anyone know what's up with them? I have good faith in Gunter whom I corespnded through email on my purchase, though, I normally get a tracking number by now.

Just wondering..

Thanks,

S.


----------



## peakay

*Re: Haven't heard from Steinhart with a tracking number..*

Have a look at their homepage, they are having technical problems at the moment with their email and phone systems.


----------



## Nolimits

*Re: Haven't heard from Steinhart with a tracking number..*

I was actually about to start a thread asking if anyone knows if watches have been sent out the last few days, I assume so but obviously not sure


----------



## richc1958

*Re: Haven't heard from Steinhart with a tracking number..*

You answered your own question......they have only just reopened 2 days ago and currently have no email or Phone service at the facility......


----------



## magillaGorilla

*Re: Haven't heard from Steinhart with a tracking number..*

I've heard nothing on my order either. Their message indicates they aren't receiving emails or phone calls but I know in the case of email that doesn't necessarily mean that you can't send them. Bummer...


----------



## Nolimits

*Re: Haven't heard from Steinhart with a tracking number..*



magillaGorilla said:


> I've heard nothing on my order either. Their message indicates they aren't receiving emails or phone calls but I know in the case of email that doesn't necessarily mean that you can't send them. Bummer...


I take it there is something wrong with their phone line, that would mean no internet at all


----------



## Senetsomed

*Re: Haven't heard from Steinhart with a tracking number..*

Hello gentlemen, new to the forum, I ordered from Steinhart in December 28, and just today I received an e-mail stating that I will be getting a tracking number in a few days.

I hope this helps.

You have a great forum.


----------



## stilo

*Re: Haven't heard from Steinhart with a tracking number..*

Just got an order confirmation. That must mean their email is up again. Now I just have to wait for my tracking number and it's all good. Man, I don't know why but I'm on the edge of my seat waiting for my OVM to arrive, more than I have been for any other watch.


----------



## hraza76

I just heard from Gunter about order change I requested. He apologized for delay and stated that phones are still down. Something to do with Germans not being quick enough to restore services like we expect here in US


----------



## wmf

*Re: Haven't heard from Steinhart with a tracking number..*

I am relieved to find this thread, as I am waiting as well for my OVM with no word from Germany.


----------



## JurassicJet

*Re: Haven't heard from Steinhart with a tracking number..*

I corresponded with Gunter today. Had a couple questions about ordering a watch from them and Gunter responded to me within a rather short period of time. 
What I thought was interesting though was when he responded to my email, I did some quick math in my head and figured out it was like 7pm at night over there. I found it impressive that he was answering emails at 7pm at night, and I hadn't even bought one yet.
He also pointed out to me that they are very busy trying to fulfill previous orders and deal with their computers. He did say that everything was back up and running today though.


----------



## DoomPerignon

*Re: Haven't heard from Steinhart with a tracking number..*

I ordered an Nav B-Uhr II 44 mm automatic on January 4th, paid the same day. Got the confirmation mail just now, saying they will ship in a couple of days


----------



## Nolimits

*Re: Haven't heard from Steinhart with a tracking number..*



richc1958 said:


> You answered your own question......they have only just reopened 2 days ago and currently have no email or Phone service at the facility......


If they wanted to continue running their business it wouldn't have been hard to use private mobile phones to arrange delivery etc.. even if they could't email the tracking numbers


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Haven't heard from Steinhart with a tracking number..*



Nolimits said:


> If they wanted to continue running their business it wouldn't have been hard to use private mobile phones to arrange delivery etc.. even if they could't email the tracking numbers


I'm sure the entire Steinhart gang weren't hanging out at the local Kneipe getting blottoed on their favourite Bavarian beverage while waiting for their internet and phone services to be restored. Nor is it likely that they were playing strip Skat in the shipping office. Or watching reruns of MacGyver in the lunch room. Honestly. It's the man's livelihood; I'm sure they were doing whatever they could to keep their customers happy.


----------



## rukrem

*Re: Haven't heard from Steinhart with a tracking number..*



Uwe W. said:


> I'm sure the entire Steinhart gang weren't hanging out at the local Kneipe getting blottoed on their favourite Bavarian beverage while waiting for their internet and phone services to be restored. Nor is it likely that they were playing strip Skat in the shipping office. Or watching reruns of MacGyver in the lunch room. Honestly. It's the man's livelihood; I'm sure they were doing whatever they could to keep their customers happy.


Strip Skat? What is this game, it sounds intriguing ...is it better played with people your attracted too?


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Haven't heard from Steinhart with a tracking number..*



rukrem said:


> Strip Skat? What is this game, it sounds intriguing ...is it better played with people your attracted too?


ANY kind of strip game should be played with people you're attracted to! Skat is as stereotypical as lederhosen, which incidentally would probably be the first item to come off in that Skat game. The last item? The Steinhart on your wrist of course...


----------



## Senetsomed

*Re: Haven't heard from Steinhart with a tracking number..*

I received my Fedex tracking number this morning...funny detail, at first the estimated delivery was for tomorrow morning (I am in the US, Metro Detroit) I was amazed.... later, the estimated tome of delivery just disappeared.

Not sure if I am just seeing things... but the important thing is, the Steinhart team is working, we will get our stuff.


----------



## KevinP.

Update: I got my first response from Steinhart since December 14th when they told me they contacted DHL and would get a response within a week. The watch never made it to me and was shipped back before the new year. I was offered either a refund or they would ship it out again, I opted for the refund. I hope they process it soon, I'm anxiously waiting to purchase another watch.



ttimbo said:


> The eBay comparison is very apt; online, it is all about trust and reputation, and the most effective means of building these is through good communications. That this thread exists illustrates Steinhart's problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


I'm willing to bet most of the people backing Steinhart here and saying "they're busy" wouldn't tolerate this on eBay or any other vendor for that matter. It's the norm on eBay where people leave negative/neutral feedback for poor communications and unexplained shipping delays. Anything less then a 95%+ rating hurts, even then I'm hesitant when it's below 99% and I'm sure most would share that sentiment.


----------



## ttimbo

KevinP. said:


> Update: I got my first response from Steinhart since December 14th when they told me they contacted DHL and would get a response within a week. The watch never made it to me and was shipped back before the new year. I was offered either a refund or they would ship it out again, I opted for the refund. I hope they process it soon, I'm anxiously waiting to purchase another watch.
> 
> I'm willing to bet most of the people backing Steinhart here and saying "they're busy" wouldn't tolerate this on eBay or any other vendor for that matter. It's the norm on eBay where people leave negative/neutral feedback for poor communications and unexplained shipping delays. Anything less then a 95%+ rating hurts, even then I'm hesitant when it's below 99% and I'm sure most would share that sentiment.


QFT

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Nolimits

*Re: Haven't heard from Steinhart with a tracking number..*

It wasn't ment as a knock to the Steinhart team , I'm sure they had things to be doing, was just making the point that no internet and no landline phone doesn't necessarily mean that nothing can come out of there


----------



## tibimail

*Re: Haven't heard from Steinhart with a tracking number..*

Hey !
Do you notice that STEINHART deals (PHONE & MAIL) are CLOSED for the past one week. 
What provider do not fix the problem in one week? What kind of "PROBLEMS" can they have ???


----------



## sidders

Apparently Vodafone still havent fixed the issue. If Vodafone in Germany are like Vodafone in the UK then i am not surprised it is taking this long. They are useless.


----------



## JurassicJet

*Re: Haven't heard from Steinhart with a tracking number..*



tibimail said:


> Hey !
> Do you notice that STEINHART deals (PHONE & MAIL) are CLOSED for the past one week.
> What provider do not fix the problem in one week? What kind of "PROBLEMS" can they have ???


It is a ISP or Phone provider. NOT a Steinhart issue. Do you fix your own phones or internet when it goes down? Just curious.

Besides, I have been emailing Gunter Wednesday evening, yesterday, and we sent two emails to each other today so his communication is superb in my opinion.

Looking forward (ok, really, i can't stinking wait!!) to get my Steinhart next week.


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Haven't heard from Steinhart with a tracking number..*



tibimail said:


> Do you notice that STEINHART deals (PHONE & MAIL) are CLOSED for the past one week. What provider do not fix the problem in one week? What kind of "PROBLEMS" can they have ???


It really isn't necessary to post the same message in multiple threads. I'd suggest contacting Steinhart directly if you want a concise answer to your question.


----------



## nkwatchy

Hey all,

I've been lurking on this sub-forum for months now, taking in all the great reviews and photos.

Long story short - I just ordered a *Nav B *:-!, so will keep you all updated as to how the order unfolds.

And just so we're all on the same page (courtesy of _steinhartwatches.de_):


----------



## DoomPerignon

*Re: Haven't heard from Steinhart with a tracking number..*

I received my tracking number just now Ordered the Nav B-Uhr II 44mm on the 4th of January.


----------



## JurassicJet

I just got my tracking number today. I ordered my Vintage GMT on the evening of the 11th.
Woot!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Senetsomed

*Re: Haven't heard from Steinhart with a tracking number..*

Just received my two Steinharts this morning, no problems at all.

Cheers!


----------



## Nolimits

*Re: Haven't heard from Steinhart with a tracking number..*



DoomPerignon said:


> I received my tracking number just now Ordered the Nav B-Uhr II 44mm on the 4th of January.


I ordered mine on the fourth as well, I haven't received any tracking number 



JurassicJet said:


> I just got my tracking number today. I ordered my Vintage GMT on the evening of the 11th.
> Woot!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This just makes me doubly


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Haven't heard from Steinhart with a tracking number..*

Should have done this earlier, but this is just turning into another "ordering" thread. We already have one of these running, so I'm merging this thread with the existing one.


----------



## Boggy

*Re: Haven't heard from Steinhart with a tracking number..*

It's quite baffling that it's taking more than a week to fix the telephone / internet problems of Steinhart. I live in a very 3rd world country and our internet problems usually gets fixed 1-3days. I wish Steinhart all the best this 2012!


----------



## JurassicJet

Nolimits: 
I would not get too upset about them sending me my watch. They had mine in stock (are you sure yours was?) and you ordered yours right during the holidays. When I ordered mine Gunter specifically told me that they were still backed up from the holidays. Also, I did get a tracking number on Sunday night but it looks like it did not ship until today


----------



## JurassicJet

Boggy said:


> It's quite baffling that it's taking more than a week to fix the telephone / internet problems of Steinhart. I live in a very 3rd world country and our internet problems usually gets fixed 1-3days. I wish Steinhart all the best this 2012!


I wonder if this is more of a issue with nobody updating their website. I ordered my watch and communicated with Gunter last week while they still had the big lightning bolt across their home page

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolimits

JurassicJet said:


> Nolimits:
> I would not get too upset about them sending me my watch. They had mine in stock (are you sure yours was?) and you ordered yours right during the holidays. When I ordered mine Gunter specifically told me that they were still backed up from the holidays. Also, I did get a tracking number on Sunday night but it looks like it did not ship until today


I've been emailing Gunter tonight, he said my watch was out of stock, and is expected in tomorrow


----------



## JurassicJet

Nolimits said:


> I've been emailing Gunter tonight, he said my watch was out of stock, and is expected in tomorrow


mmmmmmm. That would explain the delay. Too bad they didn't notify you of the out-of-stock situation but also realize that they are a very small company.


----------



## ajustin67

*If I order My first Steinhart on Monday afternoon from Atlanta ga, when should I receive it?*

I have been doing hard thinking about my steinhart hart purchase for the past month, and Now I'm ready to move on a Nav B Automatik, I'm going to process my order on Monday.. Gunter says it's in stock and ready.. If I do process it monday, when should I see it come Via FedEx?

Thanks guys!


----------



## nuovorecord

*Re: If I order My first Steinhart on Monday afternoon from Atlanta ga, when should I receive it?*

It usually takes around two business days, in my experience. So if you order late in the day Monday, the order won't be processed until Tuesday morning in Germany at the earliest. So you should get it by Thursday or Friday.


----------



## tomchuk

*Re: If I order My first Steinhart on Monday afternoon from Atlanta ga, when should I receive it?*

I ordered an OVM on Wed, got a "We will process your order within the next few days" email on Thurs, waiting on shipment confirmation right now.


----------



## richc1958

*Re: If I order My first Steinhart on Monday afternoon from Atlanta ga, when should I receive it?*

But you need to remember that it must go through customs and could get delayed.........ordering Monday and getting it Thursday or Friday is a little wishful thinking and I have bought quite a few watches from Gunter.....figure a week to 10 days and anything earlier is great


----------



## stilo

*Re: If I order My first Steinhart on Monday afternoon from Atlanta ga, when should I receive it?*



richc1958 said:


> But you need to remember that it must go through customs and could get delayed.........ordering Monday and getting it Thursday or Friday is a little wishful thinking and I have bought quite a few watches from Gunter.....figure a week to 10 days and anything earlier is great


That's about right. I ordered my OVM on new years eve, though, Steinhart was closed for the holidays until the 9th. Then their internet and phones were down so that delayed things more and my watch came in yesterday. 7-10 days is a good estimate.

BTW, the OVM is the sweetest Milsub homage I've ever seen. Especially on a NATO strap.


----------



## nuovorecord

*Re: If I order My first Steinhart on Monday afternoon from Atlanta ga, when should I receive it?*



richc1958 said:


> But you need to remember that it must go through customs and could get delayed.........ordering Monday and getting it Thursday or Friday is a little wishful thinking and I have bought quite a few watches from Gunter.....figure a week to 10 days and anything earlier is great


I wouldn't say it's wishful thinking. I've bought three watches from Steinhart and they've all arrived in 2-3 days, Germany to Portland. All cleared customs in a matter of a few minutes. That's been my experience; sorry yours hasn't been as good.


----------



## falcon4311

*I have been trying to contact Gunter for weeks now and it's frustrating that I'm getting no response*

Pre Christmas I was in contact with Gunter regarding a green bezel insert that they shipped to me for my Ocean 1. They shipped one for the newer Ocean 1 which doesn't fit my watch. He replied December 14th and that was the last time I heard from him. I sent a few more emails in the New Year and still no reply. I went to their website and I noticed that they were closed from December XX until January 9th. So I apologized for sending emails to him while they were on holidays and waited until the 9th passed thinking I would hear from him.

After waiting a little longer I decided to go to their website and noticed that they had an issue with their website and they couldn't reply to emails. So again I waited until their website was up and running. Still no reply, I emailed him asking about the Ocean 1 Vintage GMT, which I want to buy, and asked if they could include the proper insert with the watch. Still no reply after a week.

Am I the only one having these issues? Maybe I pissed him off with too many emails and he doesn't want my business? I know, that doesn't make much sense, but I'm really starting to wonder what's going on over there. I REALLY want to buy the Vintage GMT but I also want the correct insert for my Ocean 1. I don't want to make the purchase until I know things are running smooth with Steinhart.

Is anyone aware of anything happening with the company at all? I know they have been busy in the past but no response after several emails and weeks of waiting for a reply? I don't get it.

I know I'm using the correct email address, I still have his reply in my in box. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Cambio

*Re: I have been trying to contact Gunter for weeks now and it's frustrating that I'm getting no resp*

Don,

Steinhart's response to email has always been spotty, in my experience. I'm the owner of three Steinhart's (LSE, Proteus, and the Aviation Chrono), and getting a quick question answered seems like a hit or miss prospect - sometimes emails (even ones about watches purchased & paid for but not yet received) just get ignored.

My guess is that you're better off calling and speaking to someone directly. While I've never needed service, from others on this board it appears that Steinhart really does try to support their customers, but it seems like they're overwhelmed or don't take emails/the web seriously.

adam


----------



## falcon4311

*Re: I have been trying to contact Gunter for weeks now and it's frustrating that I'm getting no resp*

Thanks Adam, I think that if they are being inundated with emails, maybe hiring someone to deal with them would be in order. I'm in sales and if this was how I responded to inquiries, I wouldn't have any customers left.


----------



## TroyNVie

*Re: I have been trying to contact Gunter for weeks now and it's frustrating that I'm getting no resp*

Don -

I've had spotty responses from them, too, regarding a crystal replacement. I did, however, get a response within a few days each time I tried contacting, even twice each time by two _different_ members of their business in separate emails.)


----------



## falcon4311

*Re: I have been trying to contact Gunter for weeks now and it's frustrating that I'm getting no resp*

Thanks for the comment Troy, I know what you are saying but if the replies were spotty I'd be okay with that...But nothing at all?


----------



## waldoh

I had a few pre-sale questions about the Ocean 1.

I emailed them at 2am est yesterday and got a response within a few hours. I then had two more follow up emails, same day, which were answered in the same fashion (two responses were by Gunter himself).

The last email exchange was replied at 6pm est, so at midnight he was still answering emails.


----------



## falcon4311

*Re: I have been trying to contact Gunter for weeks now and it's frustrating that I'm getting no resp*

Well that sure makes a guy feel a little paranoid. I even asked him in one email if I did something wrong.


----------



## mtbmike

*Re: I have been trying to contact Gunter for weeks now and it's frustrating that I'm getting no resp*

I have always had a reasonably fast email response to sales questions and when ordering watches. Most of the time from Gunter himself and often late at night in Germany. However with warranty questions, and parts requests they do not reply as fast or sometimes at all. Steinhart has great sales service but my experience with after sales warranty help from them has not been nearly as good. I understand they are not in the parts business but feel Gunter and his team could be more helpful hooking us up with OEM Steinhart parts. Steinhart is such a great value that sales are always going to be strong, just look how often the different Ocean models are on backorder. It would be great to have a reliable source for replacement crystals and bezel parts.


----------



## falcon4311

*Re: I have been trying to contact Gunter for weeks now and it's frustrating that I'm getting no resp*

I did have prompt replies to my emails in the past, however, that seems to have changed as of late.


----------



## Ryeguy

*Re: I have been trying to contact Gunter for weeks now and it's frustrating that I'm getting no resp*



mtbmike said:


> However with warranty questions, and parts requests they do not reply as fast or sometimes at all. Steinhart has great sales service but my experience with after sales warranty help from them has not been nearly as good.


My experience has been just the opposite. When I had a warrantee issue I wrote to Anna directly as suggested in Steinhart's website and got a response within 24 hours. While the watch was being repaired I was working on becoming the biggest pain in the butt Steinhart had seen in a while, constantlybasking questions and requesting status updates. Anna was very, very patient with me and responded to all of my messages.

For frame of reference, this occurred this past August during a time of supposed "bad" response times.


----------



## falcon4311

*Re: I have been trying to contact Gunter for weeks now and it's frustrating that I'm getting no resp*

I can assure you that my "bad" response times aren't supposed.


----------



## Ryeguy

*Re: I have been trying to contact Gunter for weeks now and it's frustrating that I'm getting no resp*



falcon4311 said:


> I can assure you that my "bad" response times aren't supposed.


Not trying to knock you specifically... Just providing my personal experience of fast response times when reports of bad response times were many.

I'm honestly too lazy to go back and read all 20 pages of this thread, but at the risk of repeating myself if you have a problem or technical issue with your watch, send a note directly to Anna at Steinhart. Her e-mail address is posted on the General Terms and Conditions page next to the German word "Rucksendungen" which Babblefish seems to think means "jerk endings" but I think means "return authorizations".


----------



## Ryeguy

One more point- I was so impressed with Anna's professionalism I sent a follow up note to Gunther thanking him for having such a solid employee on staff. I run a business myself so I know how important it is to hear both the good and the bad. Gunther did reply with a nice note. 

Again, not trying to knock anyone specifically, I'm just saying that I followed a process laid out by the Steinhart terms and conditions and had a very pleasant, professional experience.

I hope me relaying my experiences will help others if they are faced with a similar situation.


----------



## falcon4311

*Re: I have been trying to contact Gunter for weeks now and it's frustrating that I'm getting no resp*

No, I didn't take it that way, and I wasn't taking a shot at you. I was just expressing the realisms I'm faced with as of right now. I appreciate the help and I will attempt to contact Anna and I'll see where that goes. Thank you.


----------



## falcon4311

Thanks for your help guys, an email has been sent so we will see what comes of it.


----------



## Ryeguy

*Re: I have been trying to contact Gunter for weeks now and it's frustrating that I'm getting no resp*



falcon4311 said:


> No, I didn't take it that way, and I wasn't taking a shot at you. I was just expressing the realisms I'm faced with as of right now. I appreciate the help and I will attempt to contact Anna and I'll see where that goes. Thank you.


No worries. Good luck with the resolution of your issue. Please let us know when Anna replies. I'd be surprised if you didn't have a response by Monday.


----------



## falcon4311

*Re: I have been trying to contact Gunter for weeks now and it's frustrating that I'm getting no resp*



Ryeguy said:


> No worries. Good luck with the resolution of your issue. Please let us know when Anna replies. I'd be surprised if you didn't have a response by Monday.


Thanks very much, I will keep you posted.


----------



## falcon4311

Well Ryeguy, I owe you a big thank you. I sent Anna an email and had a reply the following day. They are still a little slow on shipping the watch out, (3 days) it will be shipped out tomorrow. Anna did find the correct bezel insert for my Ocean 1 which will be shipped with my Vintage GMT.


----------



## JurassicJet

As I mentioned earlier...
I ordered mine on the evening of Jan. 10th. It did not ship however until the following Monday if I remember correctly (16th). Arrived at my door (Wisconsin, USA) on the morning of the 18th. Pretty reasonable in my opinion.
I communicated with Gunter prior to the sale. His response was very quick and it was late in the evening in Germany.

We have 20 pages of discussion here. Can you imagine how many emails the Steinhart group gets in a day from people wonder where their stuff is. And hiring someone just to answer emails would be a tough pill to swallow IMHO.


----------



## Uwe W.

JurassicJet said:


> We have 20 pages of discussion here. Can you imagine how many emails the Steinhart group gets in a day from people wonder where their stuff is. And hiring someone just to answer emails would be a tough pill to swallow IMHO.


Yup. Compounding that are the numerous questions and special requests, many of which are in broken English and have to be read and replied to by someone who's first language also isn't English. I'm thankful it isn't my problem to deal with.


----------



## Ryeguy

falcon4311 said:


> Well Ryeguy, I owe you a big thank you. I sent Anna an email and had a reply the following day. They are still a little slow on shipping the watch out, (3 days) it will be shipped out tomorrow. Anna did find the correct bezel insert for my Ocean 1 which will be shipped with my Vintage GMT.


Glad to hear it! Now don't forget to send Gunther a note about Anna's great service. Customer service is one of those jobs where 1,000 "atta-boy's" is worth 1 "awe ****". She's one of the good guys out there.


----------



## Riker

Yep, I have lost count of the amount of times here & elsewhere I have posted brief explanations on just how busy Steinhart is & why it is difficult for them in their current situation to put more staff on. If they had the room it is the first thing they would have done. They are currently looking at making big changes that would favourably change their abilities to deal more effectively with sales & enquiries. It will take time though so until then patience & understanding would be great for all involved.



JurassicJet said:


> We have 20 pages of discussion here. Can you imagine how many emails the Steinhart group gets in a day from people wonder where their stuff is. And hiring someone just to answer emails would be a tough pill to swallow IMHO.





Uwe W. said:


> Yup. Compounding that are the numerous questions and special requests, many of which are in broken English and have to be read and replied to by someone who's first language also isn't English. I'm thankful it isn't my problem to deal with.


----------



## falcon4311

JurassicJet said:


> As I mentioned earlier...
> I ordered mine on the evening of Jan. 10th. It did not ship however until the following Monday if I remember correctly (16th). Arrived at my door (Wisconsin, USA) on the morning of the 18th. Pretty reasonable in my opinion.
> I communicated with Gunter prior to the sale. His response was very quick and it was late in the evening in Germany.
> 
> We have 20 pages of discussion here. Can you imagine how many emails the Steinhart group gets in a day from people wonder where their stuff is. And hiring someone just to answer emails would be a tough pill to swallow IMHO.


Okay, so you can also imagine how many complaints they would have received which you think would prompt them to make some changes to their business model. I really don't think that zero replies for almost 1.5 months is acceptable, I'm sorry, but that is how I feel.



Uwe W. said:


> Yup. Compounding that are the numerous questions and special requests, many of which are in broken English and have to be read and replied to by someone who's first language also isn't English. I'm thankful it isn't my problem to deal with.


Knowing that English isn't their first language is why my emails were always clear and to the point. To me, not receiving one reply after several emails that started back on December 14th isn't acceptable. If you are going to conduct business worldwide, procedures should in place to ensure things like that don't happen. I have to deal with many customers where English is not their first language and I still manage to figure out what is being asked of me. I have no choice but to answer the questions that are being asked of me.



Ryeguy said:


> Glad to hear it! Now don't forget to send Gunther a note about Anna's great service. Customer service is one of those jobs where 1,000 "atta-boy's" is worth 1 "awe ****". She's one of the good guys out there.


I agree, and I certainly plan on doing so. I'm thinking that maybe Gunter should stop taking emails and allow Anna to field all of the questions. My issue would have been resolved over a month ago had I known about her. She will get a lot of praise from me, that I can guarantee.


----------



## nkwatchy

*HISTORY:*

16 Jan: Purchased watch.
17 Jan: Order confirmation received. Email notes that order will be processed "within the next few days"
22 Jan: I email "[email protected]" to ask for an update, as I have heard nothing. 
23 Jan: I receive an email from Gunter noting that shipment will be made the next day and a tracking number sent later. 
25 Jan: Tracking number emailed to me.
25 Jan: I check the tracking number with FedEx. The order has only been "initiated", not picked up. Strangely, the "anticipated shipping date" is stated as 18 Jan.
25 Jan: I email "[email protected]" and Katarina asking for clarity.

*CONSTRUCTIVE CRITICISM:*

Regarding the issues people are having with Steinart:

I am the main sales resource at my firm. In my experience, issues like this arise when (a) there is no clear internal process in place and (b) the focus is not on "managing clients' expectations".

If you know that you're busy and it will take you longer to process an order just say so. No client will ever ever get pissed off if you do that.

You don't need more employees to set that simple directive in motion. I wouldn't care if it took a month for Steinhart to ship a watch to me as long as that expectation was set right at the beginning. Quite simply, if you manage expectations, the client feels that the transaction is "easier" and less "traumatic". If they feel that, they will order more often from you.

*BOTTOM LINE FOR ME:*

That said, in real terms it's not a big deal in this particular order, but it's drifting towards being that. For 9 business days to have elapsed and the watch not to even have left the warehouse is a little strange. *Only If it takes much longer will it become concerning.*

*UPDATE:*

25 Jan: Received an email from Katarina confirming that the watch has now been despatched!!


----------



## ttimbo

Riker said:


> Yep, I have lost count of the amount of times here & elsewhere I have posted brief explanations on just how busy Steinhart is & why it is difficult for them in their current situation to put more staff on. If they had the room it is the first thing they would have done. They are currently looking at making big changes that would favourably change their abilities to deal more effectively with sales & enquiries. It will take time though so until then patience & understanding would be great for all involved.


Noted, but this simply reinforces the view I expressed earlier that the problem is not necessarily a headcount issue as much as it is a business process and workflow issue. Other small manufacturers have addressed this problem with appropriate technology; indeed, some even smaller than Steinhart manage to automatically acknowledge an order, provide an account record that a customer can interrogate, and automatically send updates as the order moves to despatch. If Steinhart is serious about direct web sales as their main channel to market, then this area must be examined urgently.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## ttimbo

nkwatchy said:


> wouldn't care if it took a month for Steinhart to ship a watch to me as long as that expectation was set right at the beginning. Quite simply, if you manage expectations, the client feels that the transaction is "easier" and less "traumatic". If they feel that, they will order more often from you.


Spot on!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Riker

ttimbo, have you expressed your concerns directly to Steinhart with an appropriate header that leaves them in no doubt of your issue with their business practice & also included in that ways of improving it....?

Steinhart is serious, very serious about direct sales via Internet. It is, apart from a very small amount of customers that visit & buy direct at Steinhart HQ the way they do their business. Not surprisingly sales have not dropped off but only continue to increase so clearly apart from the very small amount of concerns that are very easily expressed through online resources such as this place they must be doing things right somewhere. As they continue to grow in the gloomy Euro economic environment it must be a good thing Steinhart isn't just following the practice of other small businesses just because someone says so in a forum.

No-one doubts they have some issues, Gunter will tell you himself that things could be better. If people bother to speak with him they would be left in no doubt he thinks this way but they would also quickly learn he has big plans in place & in development to fix these issues. I know I have mentioned these exact things on numerous occasions over recent months but most with concerns seem to ignore them & then provide their own advice on what Steinhart should do & how fast they should do it.......... I will say it again, Gunter is taking steps to make things better within the business for the business & for the customers. One big change is that this year Steinhart will not persue or encourage Special Edition forum watches instead transferring much of the resources into concentrating on current & new models in the general collection. I would encourage you to accept that this is a huge step in beginning to make significant changes to help move the business forward & better serve the customers.

I should mention again just incase the many times I have previously written it have been overlooked. I am not employed by Steinhart nor receive any financial gratuity for my comments. I am a good friend & happy customer of Steinhart & support them here with Gunters full knowledge & endorsement. Gunter Steinhart is a good man & is genuinely & humbly interested in providing great watches at very fair prices. I have no interest in sugar coating anything or saying everything is perfectly fine. It isn't & thankfully so as it means there is room for exciting improvements. I will admit the issues you, falcon & others have had are not acceptable. I cannot answer why you few have had them but I know Gunter wants to reduce them.

Steinhart is a growing business that does have some issues just like other businesses, but they are taking the steps to make changes just as every growing business does & does so at their own pace. I hope the knowledge of that is enough to show that Steinhart is interested in better process & even better service.

We all have differing ideas here so in the end there will always be conjecture, especially on a topic like this. Just as long as we can discuss them respectfully is all that should 
remain in the forefront....;-)



ttimbo said:


> Noted, but this simply reinforces the view I expressed earlier that the problem is not necessarily a headcount issue as much as it is a business process and workflow issue. Other small manufacturers have addressed this problem with appropriate technology; indeed, some even smaller than Steinhart manage to automatically acknowledge an order, provide an account record that a customer can interrogate, and automatically send updates as the order moves to despatch. If Steinhart is serious about direct web sales as their main channel to market, then this area must be examined urgently.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## ttimbo

Riker, I am not suggesting Steinhart is a bad person, or that any of this is about malfeasance or poor ethical behavior. Yes, when I ordered my watch I did send an email asking for confirmation of the order. Nothing received in reply. Eventually, I received the watch. It is a fine watch. I am happy with it, so in that respect, Steinhart has nothing to worry about, and I am sure his business will continue to grow. But, for one, I'm not sure I'll order again under the current system...even though I like his watches. Why? Because in the online world, I (and others in this thread) expect a better, more certain and communicative sale experience that reinforces the trust and confidence that is CRITICAL for online buyers. Other micro-manufacturers deliver that experience, and it is not hard to do, as I've been saying. Gosh, it can even be outsourced, to PayPal or Google....and there's any number of competitive systems available. They're not expensive, either

The risk Steinhart faces, because of the process and communications gap, is that they are open to the risk of a domain hijack or some other online scam, which allows someone to "pretend" to be Steinhart, take the customer's money, and abscond with it. Yes, it may seem far- fetched, but the absence of integration between customer order-payment request-payment made-payment confirmed-order picked and despatched-tracking and receipt is where Steinhart is exposed, and is grossly exposed at present. 

I am being as constructive as possible in my criticism, and trying to point out solutions. Please don't give me a defensive diatribe. I'd prefer to hear from Steinhart that they hear the problem, loud and clear, are doing something about it, with a clear timeframe for that change to be in place.

That this thread has been in place and constantly active for some months now simply underscores the seriousness of the problem and an apparent inability to deal with it, clearly and decisively.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## falcon4311

I agree ttimbo. Just a quick rundown of my experience.

1) I emailed Gunter 7 times since Dec.14th with *ZERO* replies
2) I emailed Anna as per a post here on the 22nd of January. I received a reply on the 23rd...finally from Anna.
3) I ordered the Vintage GMT, Anna sent an email stating that they might ship the next day.
4) The next day came and no email confirmation for my shipment. I contacted her asking what was going on with my order.
5) The reply came in stating the shipment may happen this week!!! MAY HAPPEN THIS WEEK? She initially told me it might ship the next day. She also said, please be patient, really, please be patient?
6) Frustrated with all of this, I sent her an email requesting that they cancel my order and refund my money immediately and that I have been patient since Dec. 14th. I don't care that you shipped me the wrong bezel insert, I don't care about the watch I ordered. Just send me a refund the minute you get this email. I added that in light of how long it took to get a response from you, I thought you would have put me a little higher on the priority list in light of my issue taking 1.5 months for Steinhart to resolve. You told me it might ship the next day then it turns into it may ship this week??? NOT acceptable at all.
7) The next day I received an email with a FedEx tracking number.

Riker, I realize that Steinhart is trying to make some changes, but 1.5 months to resolve a small issue (shipping the wrong bezel insert) and to finally have my watch on the way after that lengthy a wait is COMPLETELY unacceptable. I love their product, I have owned several Steinhart's over the years. But being self employed, one MUST react to issues promptly if it has an adverse effect on their business_that is if they want to* stay* in business. Ask any business owner what happens if you drag your feet when reacting to problems with your business model...I think we all know the answer to that question. There is no way of disputing that simple fact.


----------



## Riker

ttimbo, you will be pleased to learn Steinhart is well aware off the concerns being raised here in this thread & that is directly from the mans mouth. If you want a direct confirmation from them that they take this seriously then contact them & ask. As I asked above, have you done that, expressed your full concerns & ideas for change to them....? 

As far as a defensive diatribe is concerned sorry mate, all I am doing is advising that changes are coming to make things better. If you see that as defensive diatribe then sadly I cannot change that.....


----------



## ttimbo

Great to hear, and I apologize if you took offense at my use of the term "defensive diatribe". Unfortunately, on theseforums we interpret what is written as we read it, not necessarily as the writer may have intended.

I would just counsel Steinhart to be mindful there is the world of difference between being aware of a problem, and understanding its causes and implications, and putting in place a timely and effective strategy to resolve the situation. Given the way this issue has emerged, I would also counsel the importance of advising what is happening to existing and prospective customers, in places such as this and via the Steinhart website

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Nolimits

I ordered a Vintage Red from Steinhart on the 4th of January, it still hasn't shipped. A week ago last Tuesday I emailed Steinhart about this, and I received a reply from Gunter. It went over a few emails, he apologised, and said that they had been off for Christmas and their communications were down. He also said the watch I ordered was out of stock at the moment and then said we have new models coming in tomorrow. I assumed this ment new Vintage Reds, and asked would that mean they would ship on the Thursday, I received an answer, but he avoided the question and instead said that I will get my new watch soon and it will be great etc.

When I herd nothing for another week, I emailed again, saying I was disappointed to see it still hadn't shipped. I got no response from this and I went to the Steinhart website to see if it was still available to order. I saw a notice on the website saying that they would not ship until at least 1st of Feb.

I now understand that when he told me new models, he ment the chronograph. I also understand that English is not his first language so things like this can happen, but it would have been nice if he put me right when I suggested that it would ship on the Thursday, it would also have been nice if I had gotten a response to my last email, but mostly it would have been nice if an email was sent out to everyone who ordered watches that were unavailable to let them know and to say they were expected in. 

Someone said earlier in thread that it's about managing expectations and that is absolutely right. When I ordered this watch, I expected it would ship on the 9th, 10th or 11th of January, the fact that it didn't has annoyed me. Had I found out earlier that I wouldn't get it until February, I still would have ordered but wouldn't have been checking my emails everyday hoping to see a fedex shipping number and every day being disappointed.

Ultimately, the fact that I do actually want the watch, and that I enjoy supporting small businesses means that I didn't cancel the order a few days ago when I was tempted but I won't deny it has left a slightly sour taste in my mouth


----------



## KevinP.

It's nice to hear they understand the issues and Gunter will take steps in addressing them. I don't doubt he's a good guy which made it so hard to opt for a refund. I just wish my personal dealings with him gave me that impression rather then third party word of mouth.

I'm sorry, but I don't understand how (presumably) working adults here can justify the "they're busy" excuse. I mean I can understand cyclical patterns but when something is yearlong it's just bad.

In the professional world if I don't get the job done, I don't have one. If I'm overworked I work with my team and externals in managing workload and expectations.

Defensive diatribe is the perfect way to describe a lot of what goes on in what is suppose to be a helpful thread.



Nolimits said:


> Ultimately, the fact that I do actually want the watch, and that I enjoy supporting small businesses means that I didn't cancel the order a few days ago when I was tempted but I won't deny it has left a slightly sour taste in my mouth


I was in the same boat, I really like supporting small businesses until the sour taste becomes unbearable. The courier returned the watch and they had it for over two weeks before letting me know they incorrectly filled in the shipping address. Before letting me know they had the watch they ignored me for a month after telling me they will get back within a week after they receive a response from the courier about my package.

Even then, they finally responded when it was near the Paypal dispute deadline for them to issue a response.


----------



## Riker

ttimbo, no harm, no foul mate.......:-!


----------



## waldoh

I definitely agree with the managing expectations comment. In the world of online shopping we have become used to expecting flawless customer service and expedited shipping from huge companies like Zappos and Amazon. 

Usually small businesses know to focus on customer service because they can't compete on price but I suppose Steinhart is either too small with too many orders or are transitioning from small to a larger sized business and some things are slipping through the crack. 

Another issue (and more likely) is that it's hard or expensive to ship items from there location so they do it in batches and try to wait till enough orders are processed. 

In either case the problem is managing expectations. No one really complains about Stowa wait time (which is usually 3 months) because it's clearly stated on the website. I believe Americans (myself included) need to understand things might not be as convenient as taking a 5 minute drive to your local post office in other countries. 

On a semi related topic, do Germans do internships (or free labor haha)? They should start doing some telecommuting internships or something to speed up response times, filter and sort emails by importance, simple website updates, etc... Really anything that can be trivialized and instructed.


----------



## abingdon

Eek, this thread has me a bit nervous. I just placed an order for my second and third Steinharts yesterday. When I ordered my first a couple years ago, I actually thought Steinhart's customer service was top-notch. I corresponded with Gunther on a couple pre-order questions, and once I placed the order, it was shipped quite quickly - I think I had the watch in less than a week. So when I decided to pull the trigger on a couple new pieces, customer service was the last thing on my mind. Sounds like things may have changed a bit since then.

For the record, I placed the order yesterday and paid via PayPal. I received an automated receipt from Steinhart immediately. This morning, I received a payment confirmation stating shipment would occur within "a few days." I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## MattPap

A little update to this topic: I sent the payment on 25 Jan, and I received a mail with the parcel tracking number the day after. The watch has been delivered this morning, so no complain at all for my order.


----------



## falcon4311

Geographically speaking MattPap, your delivery times will be shorter than they are here in North America. Maybe someone could answer this question: Why would MattPap receive an email with a tracking number the following day, yet I was told to be patient and that I *MIGHT* get a tracking number the same week I paid, this right after being told that it *MIGHT* ship the next day? Why would customer A get one level of service, and customer B gets another? It wasn't until I demanded a refund that I received a tracking number and yes, Anna did upgrade the shipping to next day delivery service to make up for the complete lack of communication. I did appreciate her doing that.

Is that what one has to do is to demand a refund to get the service one might expect? Had I known beforehand (Put that information on the website) that delivery times would be a week or two, that's one thing, but that wasn't the case.

Again, I love the brand and my Vintage GMT is an awesome watch, I'm just not happy with the level of service I received. I'm also not happy with being pushed into a corner to the point where I had to threaten Steinhart with a refund. You all should also know that I sent Anna an email apologizing for getting upset with them, however, I also asked her this; if you were in my shoes would you not be a little upset? I didn't receive a reply. :-x


----------



## MattPap

falcon4311 said:


> ...Why would customer A get one level of service, and customer B gets another? ...


I'm no customer-A... I've been lucky! In my opinion they're trying to do their best, but sometimes they get stuck somewhere processing the orders.


----------



## falcon4311

So, in you opinion, are they doing their best after reading the post detailing how my transaction went with them? As I mentioned before, 1.5 months and 7 emails with no reply isn't acceptable by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## MattPap

falcon4311 said:


> So, in you opinion, are they doing their best after reading the post detailing how my transaction went with them? As I mentioned before, 1.5 months and 7 emails with no reply isn't acceptable by any stretch of the imagination.


I'm not taking their side here, and if I were you, I would be extremely disappointed! I'm just saying that in my case everything was smooth, and I guess that they're trying to do their best. Trying doesn't mean that they always succeed...


----------



## Nolimits

My Steinhart finally shipped today, I always thought Steinhart used Fedex, though looking back I probably didn't pay enough for Fedex, I would certainly have upgraded if I'd known I could.


For anyone excusing Steinharts lack of customer serivce, it would be worth pointing out, that if they are doing so much business that they can't keep up then they should be doing enough business to hire an extra member of staff or two.


----------



## vanilla.coffee

I ordered my first Steinhart (Ocean 1) yesterday then stumbled upon this thread...! 
So er... I guess I shall keep you posted with my timeline. See how it crinkles out.
This morning I got my receipt of payment email from them.
Fingers crossed this goes smoothly.


----------



## cuts33

Decided to try a mesh bracelet for my Ocean 44. Got the tracking info on Friday but it wasn't picked up until today (After the FedEx cut off of course). 

I can't complain though because I wasn't expecting it to ship FedEx. I've ordered straps before and they just came regular mail and when they came, they came. Was usually about 7-10 days.


----------



## tomchuk

Here's my timeline for my recent OVM purchase:

Jan 18, 13:40 - Ordered watch through website.
Jan 18, 13:42 - Received confirmation email with link to complete PayPal transaction, paid through PayPal.
Jan 19, 03:38 - Received "We received your payment... We will process your order within the next few days" email.
Jan 24, 05:31 - Received shipment notification and FedEx tracking number (shipment was created on Jan 19)
Jan 25, 11:44 - Package picked up by FedEx in Garching, DE
Jan 26, 16:04 - Delivered by FedEx to my home in Brooklyn, NY. Put watch on immediately.
Jan 30, 18:23 - Been wearing the watch since I got it, and it's only gained 3 seconds.

Six business days to get a watch from Munich to Brooklyn with three update emails in the meantime seems perfectly acceptable to me.


----------



## Riker

Please refer back through the thread re, the point you raise & I have highlighted below. I know it is a long thread but some replies through it refer directly to your message.

To write he needs to put on more staff could be seen to infer that GS hasn't already considered that, when in actual fact he has put on as many new staff as is possible in their current location. Again, GS is continually working on implementing the changes to grow the business in a number ways & this thinking has already seen operational changes occurring.

Those of you that have commented with concerns that are not yet resolved please keep pursuing the answers you require. GS & his team want to help to get your issues sorted.



Nolimits said:


> For anyone excusing Steinharts lack of customer serivce, it would be worth pointing out, that if they are doing so much business that they can't keep up then* they should be doing enough business to hire an extra member of staff or two*.


----------



## spiff56747

I ordered my Chrono II on January 14th and got it 2 weeks later. It may be because I asked them to change the strap color. Also the Fedex tracking # they gave me didn't work, but I am happy to have the watch finally.


----------



## falcon4311

Good to hear, I'm glad it showed up in a timely fashion.


----------



## ds99

My experiece

21st Jan - I ordered a Ocean 1 Vintage red (the website said they will be be shipped before 1st Feb)
23rd Jan - I got an email acknowledgment of the order
30th Jan - I got an email saying the order has been shipped

After I had ordered it, I did email them twice asking for a leather strap instead of a bracelet but I didn't get a reply.


----------



## simba

anyone getting any replies to emails over the last 2 days? i emailed the normal info address but not had anything.


----------



## abingdon

abingdon said:


> Eek, this thread has me a bit nervous. I just placed an order for my second and third Steinharts yesterday. When I ordered my first a couple years ago, I actually thought Steinhart's customer service was top-notch. I corresponded with Gunther on a couple pre-order questions, and once I placed the order, it was shipped quite quickly - I think I had the watch in less than a week. So when I decided to pull the trigger on a couple new pieces, customer service was the last thing on my mind. Sounds like things may have changed a bit since then.
> 
> For the record, I placed the order yesterday and paid via PayPal. I received an automated receipt from Steinhart immediately. This morning, I received a payment confirmation stating shipment would occur within "a few days." I'll keep my fingers crossed.


So good news and bad news for me thus far. Good news is that I ordered Sunday, received payment confirmation Monday morning, and received the tracking number Tuesday morning. So far, so good. Unfortunately, though, the tracking info has not changed at all in 24+ hours. FedEx says they were notified on Monday to expect shipment. Since then (now Thursday), no update. So I suppose that means the watches have not actually shipped yet.


----------



## Riker

FedEx has been notified but will only pick it up on one of the designated days. It is no longer a daily pick-up & ship.



abingdon said:


> So good news and bad news for me thus far. Good news is that I ordered Sunday, received payment confirmation Monday morning, and received the tracking number Tuesday morning. So far, so good. Unfortunately, though, the tracking info has not changed at all in 24+ hours. FedEx says they were notified on Monday to expect shipment. Since then (now Thursday), no update. So I suppose that means the watches have not actually shipped yet.


----------



## Drivesme

abingdon said:


> So good news and bad news for me thus far. Good news is that I ordered Sunday, received payment confirmation Monday morning, and received the tracking number Tuesday morning. So far, so good. Unfortunately, though, the tracking info has not changed at all in 24+ hours. FedEx says they were notified on Monday to expect shipment. Since then (now Thursday), no update. So I suppose that means the watches have not actually shipped yet.


My understanding is this,
They ship with Fedex in what is called a 'priority pack', what that is, I found out, is a special package, containing many other shipments with the same destination country. What this does is allow Steinhart to clear many shipments through customs at the same time.
The reason we have tracking numbers that have no movement for several days is that our labels are not being scanned even though the package is in fact in transit.
Once it clears customs in the US (or other country), each shipment/label will be scanned.

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## tm.chen

Ordered the Ti bracelet for my Apollon and got my shipping notice the next day.


----------



## waldoh

Jan 25: placed an order for O1b
Jan 31: sent email asking for a status update (responded same day)
Feb 1: tracking number
Feb 3: received watch

I live in NY. The tracking number says delivery on the 3rd, that's some fast shipping.

Note: To everyone that isn't receiving replies via email, are you being rude or short? I know this shouldn't effect a business' willing to respond but no one likes to respond to someone that isn't showing basic respect. 

When I emailed Steinhart I was always very polite, used the info address and also responded with a thank you. Small things can go along way.


----------



## evilsync

First post for myself, googled "steinhart" and "customer service" and found this thread.

I'm no stranger to internet shopping, but I must say that Steinhart is probably the worst I've had to deal with in terms of communication.

I ordered a watch (Nav B-Chrono II Black DLC) a month ago (4th of January), have sent 5 emails over the last month and haven't received one reply!

Really disappointing, I would hate to think if there was a reason to send this back under warranty.


----------



## catlike

evilsync said:


> First post for myself, googled "steinhart" and "customer service" and found this thread.
> 
> I'm no stranger to internet shopping, but I must say that Steinhart is probably the worst I've had to deal with in terms of communication.
> 
> I ordered a watch (Nav B-Chrono II Black DLC) a month ago (4th of January), have sent 5 emails over the last month and haven't received one reply!
> 
> Really disappointing, I would hate to think if there was a reason to send this back under warranty.


This doesn't help your particular communication issue but I do know that this watch has been out of stock for a while. I ordered mine knowing there was no stock and got an email stating that the expected shipping date was "not before February 6".


----------



## evilsync

catlike said:


> This doesn't help your particular communication issue but I do know that this watch has been out of stock for a while. I ordered mine knowing there was no stock and got an email stating that the expected shipping date was "not before February 6".


Ah ok, thank you. At least you got an email 

Cheers

edit: At least circumstances has delivered me to this website - very nice!


----------



## abingdon

abingdon said:


> Eek, this thread has me a bit nervous. I just placed an order for my second and third Steinharts yesterday. When I ordered my first a couple years ago, I actually thought Steinhart's customer service was top-notch. I corresponded with Gunther on a couple pre-order questions, and once I placed the order, it was shipped quite quickly - I think I had the watch in less than a week. So when I decided to pull the trigger on a couple new pieces, customer service was the last thing on my mind. Sounds like things may have changed a bit since then.
> 
> For the record, I placed the order yesterday and paid via PayPal. I received an automated receipt from Steinhart immediately. This morning, I received a payment confirmation stating shipment would occur within "a few days." I'll keep my fingers crossed.





abingdon said:


> So good news and bad news for me thus far. Good news is that I ordered Sunday, received payment confirmation Monday morning, and received the tracking number Tuesday morning. So far, so good. Unfortunately, though, the tracking info has not changed at all in 24+ hours. FedEx says they were notified on Monday to expect shipment. Since then (now Thursday), no update. So I suppose that means the watches have not actually shipped yet.


Okay, so the final tally for me - ordered Sunday 1/29, shipped sometime around the middle of that week, delivered to me via FedEx on 2/6. Very reasonable. A quick snapshot of the two "vintage" Steinharts that just arrived...


----------



## ds99

I received my watch pretty quickly, but they never replied to me regarding supplying it with a leather strap, and the watch has a loose bezel, hence I shall probably return it for a refund.


----------



## Nolimits

Nolimits said:


> It wasn't ment as a knock to the Steinhart team , I'm sure they had things to be doing, was just making the point that no internet and no landline phone doesn't necessarily mean that nothing can come out of there





Nolimits said:


> I ordered mine on the fourth as well, I haven't received any tracking number
> 
> This just makes me doubly





Nolimits said:


> I ordered a Vintage Red from Steinhart on the 4th of January, it still hasn't shipped. A week ago last Tuesday I emailed Steinhart about this, and I received a reply from Gunter. It went over a few emails, he apologised, and said that they had been off for Christmas and their communications were down. He also said the watch I ordered was out of stock at the moment and then said we have new models coming in tomorrow. I assumed this ment new Vintage Reds, and asked would that mean they would ship on the Thursday, I received an answer, but he avoided the question and instead said that I will get my new watch soon and it will be great etc.
> 
> When I herd nothing for another week, I emailed again, saying I was disappointed to see it still hadn't shipped. I got no response from this and I went to the Steinhart website to see if it was still available to order. I saw a notice on the website saying that they would not ship until at least 1st of Feb.
> 
> I now understand that when he told me new models, he ment the chronograph. I also understand that English is not his first language so things like this can happen, but it would have been nice if he put me right when I suggested that it would ship on the Thursday, it would also have been nice if I had gotten a response to my last email, but mostly it would have been nice if an email was sent out to everyone who ordered watches that were unavailable to let them know and to say they were expected in.
> 
> Someone said earlier in thread that it's about managing expectations and that is absolutely right. When I ordered this watch, I expected it would ship on the 9th, 10th or 11th of January, the fact that it didn't has annoyed me. Had I found out earlier that I wouldn't get it until February, I still would have ordered but wouldn't have been checking my emails everyday hoping to see a fedex shipping number and every day being disappointed.
> 
> Ultimately, the fact that I do actually want the watch, and that I enjoy supporting small businesses means that I didn't cancel the order a few days ago when I was tempted but I won't deny it has left a slightly sour taste in my mouth





Nolimits said:


> My Steinhart finally shipped today, I always thought Steinhart used Fedex, though looking back I probably didn't pay enough for Fedex, I would certainly have upgraded if I'd known I could.
> 
> For anyone excusing Steinharts lack of customer serivce, it would be worth pointing out, that if they are doing so much business that they can't keep up then they should be doing enough business to hire an extra member of staff or two.


It arrived today, forget all my pissing, *****ing and moaning it is absolutely stunning. I have a Tag Heuer 2000 quartz that I bought new for about €500 a couple of years ago, this in every way shape and form is so superior that it should shame Tag to ask such a higher price.


----------



## Shawnny

*Re: I have been trying to contact Gunter for weeks now and it's frustrating that I'm getting no resp*



Ryeguy said:


> My experience has been just the opposite. When I had a warrantee issue I wrote to Anna directly as suggested in Steinhart's website and got a response within 24 hours. While the watch was being repaired I was working on becoming the biggest pain in the butt Steinhart had seen in a while, constantlybasking questions and requesting status updates. Anna was very, very patient with me and responded to all of my messages.
> 
> For frame of reference, this occurred this past August during a time of supposed "bad" response times.


Do you have Anna's email Addy? I emailed over a week ago about buying a certain watch with a certain strap and I didn't get a reply. I'll try again if I can email Anna.
Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## [email protected]

I've despaired of every buying a new Steinhart, but I've had good luck buying them on the second hand market. Over the past year, I've written to them politely many times, occasionally in German (formal) and always with the intent to order upon confirmation of availability or some small detail. Never once did I get a reply. If I email Gnomon (authorized dealer) half a world away from Steinhart, I get an answer within hours. The conventional wisdom is that Günter is a victim of his own success and people who love his watch designs cut him a lot of slack. That's BS, though. In this day and age, any company who wants to sell retail/direct, on the web shouldn't be overwhelmed by the concept of email. If they can't handle the volume, they need to staff up or become a manufacturer only and deal with a distribution chain. Steinhart's customer service is as bad as their watches are great.


----------



## simba

I ordered a DLC Nav B Uhr last night. Emailed today a couple of times to get the DLC clasp put on and it was Anna who replied on both occasions. I find that i get a reply if i copy in all their email addresses - i guess that way someone is bound to check the email. 

I emailed Sabine yesterday and the day before but go no reply - I enabled a read receipt on it yesterday so it hadnt been read.


----------



## evilsync

Hi Simba, what is Annas email if you don't mind?

I sent another email 15 hours ago addressing:

[email protected],
[email protected],
and info address

And haven't received a reply again!

Oh and you can choose not to send back a read receipt 

Not sure I understand the way they prioritise email replies!


----------



## dwaze

Received the confirmation of the payment for my OVM yesterday and I'm now anxiously waiting for my tracking number


----------



## simba

Hi Evilsync,

iv had regular contact with Anna today - Sabine also replied and i got the read receipt too shortly before her reply i guess it depends on the email client or mood! lol

Anna's is *[email protected]*

Have you ordered or following up an issue with your watch?

Im told mine could be posted this week but not guaranteed.



evilsync said:


> Hi Simba, what is Annas email if you don't mind?
> 
> I sent another email 15 hours ago addressing:
> 
> [email protected],
> [email protected],
> and info address
> 
> And haven't received a reply again!
> 
> Oh and you can choose not to send back a read receipt
> 
> Not sure I understand the way they prioritise email replies!


----------



## Doboji

I ordered a Marine Chronometer II Arabic last Thursday, received order confirmation swiftly that same day. Got a direct response from Gunter when I emailed the "info" address confirming some customization of my order the same day I sent the email. Then early this morning I got a shipping confirmation email with tracking info. 

So my experience thus far has been perfect...


----------



## vanilla.coffee

vanilla.coffee said:


> I ordered my first Steinhart (Ocean 1) yesterday then stumbled upon this thread...!
> So er... I guess I shall keep you posted with my timeline. See how it crinkles out.
> This morning I got my receipt of payment email from them.
> Fingers crossed this goes smoothly.


11 days later, I have a beautiful Steinhart Ocean 1 Black on my wrist. 
I had become a little apprehensive after reading some of the posts in this thread but also felt confident that things would crinkle out ok. 
And they did and I am thrilled with this addition to my collection.
Wonderful.

Quick iPhone pic


----------



## tm.chen

Ordered my Ti bracelet on 1st Feb and arrived 6th Feb by Fedex.


----------



## dwaze

dwaze said:


> Received the confirmation of the payment for my OVM yesterday and I'm now anxiously waiting for my tracking number


Dear Mr. _dwaze_,

we have send you the following articles:

T0216 - OCEAN vintage Military

You can watch the shipment with the tracking ID.


----------



## simba

ordered on the 7th and shipped today with tracking number.


----------



## nathanclarinet

simba said:


> Hi Evilsync,
> 
> iv had regular contact with Anna today - Sabine also replied and i got the read receipt too shortly before her reply i guess it depends on the email client or mood! lol
> 
> Anna's is *[email protected]*
> 
> Have you ordered or following up an issue with your watch?
> 
> Im told mine could be posted this week but not guaranteed.


Simba

Just wanted to say thanks for putting Anna's email on here. Got a response pretty quickly from both her and Katharina. It does pay to copy in as many as possible when dealing with Steinhart!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## dudelove

I paid for a Nav B-Uhr 44mm handwound on 30th Jan, last monday and they replied me with an email saying they will process my order within the next few days. Still no word from them. I'm hoping it wouldn't take much longer


----------



## AdDaMan

dudelove said:


> I paid for a Nav B-Uhr 44mm handwound on 30th Jan, last monday and they replied me with an email saying they will process my order within the next few days. Still no word from them. I'm hoping it wouldn't take much longer


Im in the same boat. Same watch but a black one and i ordered on the 5th. Still waiting for a dispatch email.
have tried emailing them a few times. There customer service is sooooo poor for an online only company.


----------



## simba

AdDaMan said:


> Im in the same boat. Same watch but a black one and i ordered on the 5th. Still waiting for a dispatch email.
> have tried emailing them a few times. There customer service is sooooo poor for an online only company.


I ordered the nav b dlc 47mm on the 7th feb and requested the dlc deployment clasp to be added instead of the buckle. Shipment arranged on the 9th and picked up by DPD on the 10th. It's in transit at the moment from Augsburg.

So far so good.

I have had decent communication with Anna also. Not the best but steady communication.


----------



## Rattles

i ordered the nav b rose gold at the start of jan. after 10 days and 3 emails i finally got a reply saying it was out of stock. im cool if things are out of stock but being told asap is always nice, instead of getting angry about the delay. i have found that if its out of stock they dont update the site soon enough and dont notify the customer either. hope it comes soon as its been a month already.


----------



## AdDaMan

simba said:


> I ordered the nav b dlc 47mm on the 7th feb and requested the dlc deployment clasp to be added instead of the buckle. Shipment arranged on the 9th and picked up by DPD on the 10th. It's in transit at the moment from Augsburg.
> 
> So far so good.
> 
> I have had decent communication with Anna also. Not the best but steady communication.


That's an absolute joke. 
What email have you been talking to her in please. I've tried 3 times and been unsuccessful.


----------



## simba

AdDaMan said:


> That's an absolute joke.
> What email have you been talking to her in please. I've tried 3 times and been unsuccessful.


Hi, the same one i gave to Evilsync.

*[email protected]

*There were times i never got a reply the same day but it was followed up the following day more or less and sometimes all details in my email werent responded too but they were eventually by me asking again.

Id hate to think you are being ignored.

Which email address are you sending too?


----------



## AdDaMan

simba said:


> Hi, the same one i gave to Evilsync.
> 
> *[email protected]
> 
> *There were times i never got a reply the same day but it was followed up the following day more or less and sometimes all details in my email werent responded too but they were eventually by me asking again.
> 
> Id hate to think you are being ignored.
> 
> Which email address are you sending too?


Ive tried the contact form online plus 3 different emails.
Just sent one to anna aswell.


----------



## dudelove

AdDaMan said:


> Im in the same boat. Same watch but a black one and i ordered on the 5th. Still waiting for a dispatch email.
> have tried emailing them a few times. There customer service is sooooo poor for an online only company.


I really wanted to avoid ordering directly from Steinhart since I'm in Singapore and I can always go to Gnomon's brick and mortar shop, try it on my own wrist and buy it in person. But they're out of stock and I really wanted that particular watch pretty badly.

I haven't actually emailed them, but I'll give it one more week. I'm quite tempted to just try to get my money back if I don't receive any word from them by the end of next week. Any of you guys had to go to such extents?


----------



## esq3585

Had to do that with a watch order from Steinhart that ended up taking over 6 weeks and still hadn't appeared, as this was for a gift for a friend and the time had passed, I sent an email about this and I had a paypal refund within 24 hours.



dudelove said:


> I really wanted to avoid ordering directly from Steinhart since I'm in Singapore and I can always go to Gnomon's brick and mortar shop, try it on my own wrist and buy it in person. But they're out of stock and I really wanted that particular watch pretty badly.
> 
> I haven't actually emailed them, but I'll give it one more week. I'm quite tempted to just try to get my money back if I don't receive any word from them by the end of next week. Any of you guys had to go to such extents?


----------



## Shawnny

esq3585 said:


> Had to do that with a watch order from Steinhart that ended up taking over 6 weeks and still hadn't appeared, as this was for a gift for a friend and the time had passed, I sent an email about this and I had a paypal refund within 24 hours.


Can I be your friend? I'll let you know when my B-day is, way way ahead of time! :-d


----------



## catlike

I ordered my Nav B-Chrono II black DLC on January 19 knowing it was out of stock. I received an email within a couple of days telling me it wouldn't ship before February 6.

Got an email last night with Fedex tracking number.

I'm cool with all of this, having read this thread prior to ordering. No complaints here b-)


----------



## dwaze

dwaze said:


> Dear Mr. _dwaze_,
> 
> we have send you the following articles:
> 
> T0216 - OCEAN vintage Military
> 
> You can watch the shipment with the tracking ID.


I'm at work now and just checked the tracking nr:


02/14/2012 
11:20
 Flémalle (BE)
 Delivered to: *dwaze*


Can't wait to get home now


----------



## nathanclarinet

Got my delivery notice and tracking number today after roughly a two week wait with pretty good contact inbetween. Very happy and very excited about receiving my first steinhart a Nav b chrono black dlc. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## sjducks

I placed my order last Thursday and this morning had a shipment notification via email. Pretty quick turnaround after getting nervous reading some of the posts in this thread.


----------



## Riker

I am pleased to see that there are more of you with good experiences replying here. sjducks, your comments about being nervous from reading this thread & similar comments from others here is not what anyone looking at buying a Steinhart wants to hear or read but it is important to point out again that generally the majority of customers correspondance & orders with Steinhart go very smoothly.

For those where problems or delays still exist, Steinhart are working hard to clear them for the best customer outcome, so sure to keep contacting them for confirmation on your order status or answers to your enquiries.



sjducks said:


> I placed my order last Thursday and this morning had a shipment notification via email. Pretty quick turnaround after getting nervous reading some of the posts in this thread.


----------



## dudelove

Got my shipment notice yesterday. Didnt have to email them about anything


----------



## ttimbo

Great to hear things are on the improve

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## andyy

Hi guys,

I am seriously considering getting both an Ocean 1 black and a Nav B-Uhr 44mm from Steinhart.

I've tried contacting Steinhart three times to ask a few questions about the but I haven't had a single reply. I think the first time may have been while their communications were down so that's fine.

But in the last week or so I've tried contacting them through the form on their site and via [email protected] and haven't heard a thing.

Am I doing something wrong? I love these watches but the longer it goes without a reply the less inclined I am to buy them, which is so disappointing because I like the watches so much.

Thanks for any info,

Andy


----------



## ds99

Just a heads up for everyone. I returned a Steinhart watch (within the 14 day period) and they refunded pretty quick, but they will not refund the postage it costs to return to watch. I know Christopher Ward will pay for the return postage, but Steinhart will not.


----------



## wakajazz

Ordered a O1VR on 2/11, instantly received an order confirmation email. 2/13 received a payment and order processing confirmation email. 2/15 received shipping and FedEx tracking confirmation. Smooth as butta' so far!


----------



## AdDaMan

well i had to get a refund. still didnt even get an email after 5 attempts.


----------



## Gordon

ds99 said:


> Just a heads up for everyone. I returned a Steinhart watch (within the 14 day period) and they refunded pretty quick, but they will not refund the postage it costs to return to watch. I know Christopher Ward will pay for the return postage, but Steinhart will not.


I'd like to add here that most companies do not refund postage for sales through the internet.

Some will with faulty items or incorrect items sent, ie mistakes by the seller.
Most will not for items returned because the buyer no longer wanted the item.

Christopher Ward will refund the postage on all returned goods, I've experienced his excellent service myself.
But I've had other well known and respect companies such as Timefactors, Roy Taylor, Junkers where I've not been refunded postaged after returning faulty watches.

Regs,
Gordon, UK


----------



## AdamR

I ordered a Ocean 1 Green bezel yesterday. I received the confirmation email and the paypal payment request immediately. I paid immediately.
This morning I got an email (although it was in German, luckily I have a German translator handy) saying my order would ship in next few days and I'll get a tracking number when it does.
So far so good...
Note: I know this may sound spoiled, but for me excellent customer service and order processing etc also entails speed. If a watch is already built, and no additional regulating is being done, it seems many companies can get this watch out the door the next day... Please correct me if I'm wrong... it's just my experience.


----------



## pepcr1

*STEINHART CUSTOMER SERVICE ??*

Hello Everybody,
Just want to let everybody know about my experience with steinhart's customer service. Ordered Marine Premium on Nov.16,2011, received invoice stating that the watch would be sent in December. I received no email until I contacted them in January of 2012, watch would be shipped in February. Now they are telling me the watch is sold out. I asked for a refund and since it is more than 60 days they can't send a refund through Paypal only a payment with that I lost $77.00 because of 
Steinhart's lack of customer service. So beware in dealing with this company.o|


----------



## jdmfetish

*Re: STEINHART CUSTOMER SERVICE ??*

i have been trying to purchase a Triton 
i email them once a month for 4 months now 
with no response by them

so i guess they do not want to sell me a watch


----------



## dwaze

*Re: STEINHART CUSTOMER SERVICE ??*

I ordered my OVM last monday and yesterday it was delivered to me. Always get quick replies to my emails. I guess you 2 are doing something wrong ...


----------



## Shawnny

AdamR said:


> I ordered a Ocean 1 Green bezel yesterday. I received the confirmation email and the paypal payment request immediately. I paid immediately.
> This morning I got an email (although it was in German, luckily I have a German translator handy) saying my order would ship in next few days and I'll get a tracking number when it does.
> So far so good...
> Note: I know this may sound spoiled, but for me excellent customer service and order processing etc also entails speed. If a watch is already built, and no additional regulating is being done, it seems many companies can get this watch out the door the next day... Please correct me if I'm wrong... it's just my experience.


You're not spoiled. As an internet only company, you should not be able to purchase a watch from the web site till it is ready to be boxed up and shipped. And, when you do buy it, it should go out the next time the shipper swings by to pick up packages. And that should be at least once a day, if not twice a day.

For all the reasons I have read on this thread, I will not buy a watch from them. I'll pick up a clean used piece at a better price.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: STEINHART CUSTOMER SERVICE ??*

sorry to Hear about your 1st Expereince with Steinhart.

i can Proudly Say it's Contrary for me!. i've Dealt with Steinhart many Times and Received a SUPERB Service everytime !.

BTW, there's a Post about: STEINHART Order Processing . so you may find an Answer to your Dilemma There.

good luck


----------



## sjducks

Riker said:


> I am pleased to see that there are more of you with good experiences replying here. sjducks, your comments about being nervous from reading this thread & similar comments from others here is not what anyone looking at buying a Steinhart wants to hear or read but it is important to point out again that generally the majority of customers correspondance & orders with Steinhart go very smoothly.
> 
> For those where problems or delays still exist, Steinhart are working hard to clear them for the best customer outcome, so sure to keep contacting them for confirmation on your order status or answers to your enquiries.


I am thoroughly pleased with the email correspondence that I have received throughout my ordering process. In fact I was not aware of this thread until after I had completed my order. I was more surprised at the fact that this 24 page thread regarding the ordering process existed. I am extremely happy with how things have gone so far and if my watch arrives when the tracking number suggests, total turnaround time will be 8 days from ordering to watch in hand. Not bad for a watch being ordered/sent from Germany to the end user in Chicago.


----------



## evilsync

If you purchase an extra strap with a watch, will/can they replace the default strap with the new extra one before they ship?

If so, is this something I specify in the order process?


----------



## brettinlux

My Ocean44 has been shipped today


----------



## catlike

catlike said:


> I ordered my Nav B-Chrono II black DLC on January 19 knowing it was out of stock. I received an email within a couple of days telling me it wouldn't ship before February 6.
> 
> Got an email last night with Fedex tracking number.
> 
> I'm cool with all of this, having read this thread prior to ordering. No complaints here b-)


....and received the watch this morning :-!


----------



## Shawnny

*Re: STEINHART CUSTOMER SERVICE ??*



Tony A.H said:


> sorry to Hear about your 1st Expereince with Steinhart.
> 
> i can Proudly Say it's Contrary for me!. i've Dealt with Steinhart many Times and Received a SUPERB Service everytime !.
> 
> BTW, there's a Post about: STEINHART Order Processing . so you may find an Answer to your Dilemma There.
> 
> good luck


Wouldn't, "There" be here?


----------



## sjducks

*Re: STEINHART CUSTOMER SERVICE ??*

Well, I came home to a pleasant sight. My Uhren Nav-B B-Muster was all bundled up inside it's FedEx packaging and it looks great! I am very pleased with the watch as well as the expedient shipping and satisfactory communication. Can't wait to wear this beauty.


----------



## dudelove

*Re: STEINHART CUSTOMER SERVICE ??*

My Nav B-uhr II arrived today. It took just 4 days when they shipped it out for me to receive it. That was really fast so I guess that made up for the amount of time they took to even get the watch shipped. I've gotta admit I'm quite stunned by its beauty


----------



## Riker

All you need do is request the change, whether you do it at time of order or via a separate email they will change it for you.



evilsync said:


> If you purchase an extra strap with a watch, will/can they replace the default strap with the new extra one before they ship?
> 
> If so, is this something I specify in the order process?


----------



## chlau00

Hi, just sharing my buying experience from Steinhart.de direct.

Feb 12 - Ordered and paid for a Nav B-Uhr II using Paypal
Feb 14 - Shipment information sent to FedEx
Feb 16 - Picked up by FedEx (Garching, Germany)
Feb 18 - At local FedEx facility (Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia) 
Feb 20 - Package received this morning

Overall a very good ordering experience for my first Steinhart watch.


----------



## RightD

I'll add my experience as well... (although still pending, unfortunately)

Feb 5 - Ordered and paid for a Triton and an Aviator (both in stock at the time)
Feb 6 - Confirmation of order and payment from Steinhart
Feb 14 - Had not heard anything further, contacted Anna via email.
Feb 15 - Heard back from Anna, said that they are waiting on a delivery
Feb 24 - Notice of shipment via FedEx 

No particular lag in communication, but they will be my first from Steinhart and I am finding it hard to be patient. 

UPDATE: Notice of shipment has been received. |>


----------



## blazkowicz

It is hard to be patient he first time you order a Steinhart. Hopefully the watch will make up for it when it arrives. The experience so far has been -

Sunday, Feb 19 - Ordered and paid through paypal.
Monday, Feb 20 - Received payment confirmation from Steinhart.
Thursday, Feb 23 - Received shipping notification with tracking number.

Feb 23, 2012 6:21 PM
Left FedEx origin facility
GARCHING DE


Feb 23, 2012 3:04 PM
Picked up
GARCHING DE
Package received after FedEx cutoff​
Since the package was received after shipping cutoff, it will depart tomorrow and will be delivered only on Monday as Saturday delivery is an add on service which is not included with this shipment.

I just wish that Steinhart would have shipped it earlier in the day so that the package could have departed today itself and been delivered tomorrow. It makes no sense otherwise to ship through International Priority if the package is gonna fly out on Friday since it will end up taking the same time as the slower International Economy service.


----------



## Yves91

Well, ordered mine one week ago. First made an order on steinhartwatches.de, then paid with my bank account. Got nothing, so I send them an email. Got a reply that my payment was confirmed. Yesterdag I got a bit worried, so I send another email. This morning they replied that my watch has been shipped (got an DPD code). What I'm asking myself is; would they send me this info also if I didn't ask for it? So would it be coincidence they shipped it today?


----------



## falcon4311

*Re: STEINHART CUSTOMER SERVICE ??*

I guess the long and short of it is *some* may get good service and* many* others won't. I fall into that latter group.


----------



## Karel81

Yves91 said:


> Well, ordered mine one week ago. First made an order on steinhartwatches.de, then paid with my bank account. Got nothing, so I send them an email. Got a reply that my payment was confirmed. Yesterdag I got a bit worried, so I send another email. This morning they replied that my watch has been shipped (got an DPD code). What I'm asking myself is; would they send me this info also if I didn't ask for it? So would it be coincidence they shipped it today?


Hi. I didn't ask anything and received the same information. My watch is currently in "Unna" wherever that may be.


----------



## Yves91

Karel81 said:


> Hi. I didn't ask anything and received the same information. My watch is currently in "Unna" wherever that may be.


----------



## Yves91

Unna is 360 miles / 580km from Augsburg


----------



## Karel81

Yves91 said:


> Unna is 360 miles / 580km from Augsburg


Yep I looked it up on Google maps.


----------



## Shawnny

Yves91 said:


> Well, ordered mine one week ago. First made an order on steinhartwatches.de, then paid with my bank account. Got nothing, so I send them an email. Got a reply that my payment was confirmed. Yesterdag I got a bit worried, so I send another email. This morning they replied that my watch has been shipped (got an DPD code). What I'm asking myself is; would they send me this info also if I didn't ask for it? So would it be coincidence they shipped it today?


They just delivered it to my house. Thanks for the watch!


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: STEINHART CUSTOMER SERVICE ??*



falcon4311 said:


> I guess the long and short of it is *some* may get good service and* many* others won't. I fall into that latter group.


Come on Don.

People are more likely to complain about bad service than praise good service. So, do you actually have hard numbers to prove that the majority of Steinhart buyers receive poor service, or are you making assumptions based on this thread?


----------



## Karel81

*Re: STEINHART CUSTOMER SERVICE ??*

I received the watch this morning. I ordered the watch 20/02 so about 10 days. Ok. I am happy with it.


----------



## falcon4311

*Re: STEINHART CUSTOMER SERVICE ??*



Uwe W. said:


> Come on Don.
> 
> People are more likely to complain about bad service than praise good service. So, do you actually have hard numbers to prove that the majority of Steinhart buyers receive poor service, or are you making assumptions based on this thread?


I guess I'd be basing it on this thread, and the service that I received. Going for 1.5 months with no reply to my emails isn't acceptable...at all. I love my Steinhart Vintage GMT, but man, I'm not sure I'll want to go through that lengthy process again, I'll just buy used next time.


----------



## DM206

*Re: STEINHART CUSTOMER SERVICE ??*

Long time lurker here. Decided to place an order for a couple of watches from Steinhart last week. I did get an email confirmation that they received my payment pretty quickly, but the questions I have emailed in relation to my order have gone unanswered. I tried emailing both info and anna with no reply. Does anyone have Gunter's direct email address? I understand there may be delays, or the time frame to receive my order might be a bit longer than expected...but I just wanted to get a few questions answered. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Riker

*Re: STEINHART CUSTOMER SERVICE ??*

Welcome DM206......

The email addresses you can use, Steinhart: [email protected], Sabine: [email protected], Anna: [email protected]. The [email protected] is the direct general email for Steinhart.



DM206 said:


> Long time lurker here. Decided to place an order for a couple of watches from Steinhart last week. I did get an email confirmation that they received my payment pretty quickly, but the questions I have emailed in relation to my order have gone unanswered. I tried emailing both info and anna with no reply. Does anyone have Gunter's direct email address? I understand there may be delays, or the time frame to receive my order might be a bit longer than expected...but I just wanted to get a few questions answered. Thanks for any help!


----------



## DM206

*Re: STEINHART CUSTOMER SERVICE ??*



Riker said:


> Welcome DM206......
> 
> The email addresses you can use, Steinhart: [email protected], Sabine: [email protected], Anna: [email protected]. The [email protected] is the direct general email for Steinhart.


Thank you, will try again this evening. Much appreciated!


----------



## ttimbo

Riker, Uwe, with respect, I think there's a continuing issue. I recently ordered a ceramic bezel, and it required two attempts to get it right. If you have a look at the sub forums for other brands, there aren't any with the level of dissatisfaction that occurs here.

And I'm afraid after three order experiences, I won't be purchasing another Steinhart new, direct...maybe gnomon, but not direct. 

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## DM206

It has been 10 days since my order, and my questions have gone unanswered. I will preface this by saying I understand they are a small shop and it takes time...but it certainly sucks to think they have well over $1500 of my money and refuse to answer email. Funny thing is, I posted on the wall of their facebook page asking if anyone else was not getting feedback about orders and they hid my posting and responded in private (very quickly I might add) that I should not expect "Amazon" like service...but of course did not provide me the answers I have been looking for. Love the watches...really want to wait it out, but I get nervous when I give someone a large some of money and then they ignore me until I call them out in public...only to go back to ignoring me.


----------



## Shawnny

DM206 said:


> It has been 10 days since my order, and my questions have gone unanswered. I will preface this by saying I understand they are a small shop and it takes time...but it certainly sucks to think they have well over $1500 of my money and refuse to answer email. Funny thing is, I posted on the wall of their facebook page asking if anyone else was not getting feedback about orders and they hid my posting and responded in private (very quickly I might add) that I should not expect "Amazon" like service...but of course did not provide me the answers I have been looking for. Love the watches...really want to wait it out, but I get nervous when I give someone a large some of money and then they ignore me until I call them out in public...only to go back to ignoring me.


They have lost my sales because of this. The problem is, they are doing so much business that they don't care.


----------



## Uwe W.

ttimbo said:


> Riker, Uwe, with respect, I think there's a continuing issue. I recently ordered a ceramic bezel, and it required two attempts to get it right. If you have a look at the sub forums for other brands, there aren't any with the level of dissatisfaction that occurs here.


Yes, there sure is a lot of axe-grinding going on in this thread. Some people have even become WUS members just so they can post their complaints here. Wow.

No one is denying that there aren't problems that need to be fixed at Steinhart. Riker has repeated ad nauseam (not that anyone seems to notice) that Steinhart is aware of the problems, they are very concerned with the problems, and that they are doing their best to rectify those problems. Either that explanation will satisfy someone - or it won't - but in neither case is there an excuse for someone to make exaggerated and sometimes inflammatory claims. And there's been plenty of those in this thread.

There's nothing wrong with posting a complaint based on first hand experience and known facts, but when someone starts making unsubstantiated claims, they have to expect that others here will call them out. Regardless of what some people here would have others believe, there are far more satisfied Steinhart customers than there are unsatisfied ones.



ttimbo said:


> And I'm afraid after three order experiences, I won't be purchasing another Steinhart new, direct...maybe gnomon, but not direct.


Well, that IS your option to exercise - it's everyone's option to exercise - so now that we all know that you're unhappy with Steinhart and won't be ordering from them in the future, now what?



Shawnny said:


> They have lost my sales because of this. The problem is, they are doing so much business that *they don't care*.


I can appreciate why someone would be upset or frustrated with customer service that didn't satisfy their expectations. Fair enough, if that's the case and you feel so inclined, post your complaints here for all to read. However, comments like "they don't care" really annoy the hell out of me. Similarly, the broad sweeping statements being made here about Steinhart's businesses practices, which are based on nothing but speculation, are extremely irritating. Yeah, I know, it's a forum after all, and free speech and opinions should be allowed. Personal opinions are one thing, accusations are another, and if you're casting stones you had better be able to substantiate your comments with cold, hard facts.

Steinhart might be struggling with keeping some of their customers happy, but it certainly isn't because they don't care. The owner of the company, along with anyone who knows him, would find such an accusation to be very insulting to say the least.


----------



## DM206

Uwe - I want to be clear, I did not join WUS just to air my complaints...I found WUS when researching watches and after weeks of deliberation I was extremely excited to place my first order with Steinhart. It just so happens that my first posts are about my experience with the order process thus far. I 100% expected to experience a significant wait time for my order to be processed. What I did not expect was absolutely no response in regards to the questions that were in the comments section of my order and the subsequent follow up emails. As you can imagine, it can raise alarms when you give someone $1500+ and they respond with crickets to your inquiries. 

Maybe I am worrying too much...but I would sure like to know that I am being heard. That's all. After reading through the forums, I didn't expect a fast turn around...I just want to know that I didn't just dump 1500 bucks into a black hole. 

That said, I will not be cancelling my order, I am dead set on my decision and am excited to receive both watches I ordered.


----------



## Shawnny

Uwe W. said:


> Yes, there sure is a lot of axe-grinding going on in this thread. Some people have even become WUS members just so they can post their complaints here. Wow.
> 
> No one is denying that there aren't problems that need to be fixed at Steinhart. Riker has repeated ad nauseam (not that anyone seems to notice) that Steinhart is aware of the problems, they are very concerned with the problems, and that they are doing their best to rectify those problems. Either that explanation will satisfy someone - or it won't - but in neither case is there an excuse for someone to make exaggerated and sometimes inflammatory claims. And there's been plenty of those in this thread.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with posting a complaint based on first hand experience and known facts, but when someone starts making unsubstantiated claims, they have to expect that others here will call them out. Regardless of what some people here would have others believe, there are far more satisfied Steinhart customers than there are unsatisfied ones.
> 
> Well, that IS your option to exercise - it's everyone's option to exercise - so now that we all know that you're unhappy with Steinhart and won't be ordering from them in the future, now what?
> 
> I can appreciate why someone would be upset or frustrated with customer service that didn't satisfy their expectations. Fair enough, if that's the case and you feel so inclined, post your complaints here for all to read. However, comments like "they don't care" really annoy the hell out of me. Similarly, the broad sweeping statements being made here about Steinhart's businesses practices, which are based on nothing but speculation, are extremely irritating. Yeah, I know, it's a forum after all, and free speech and opinions should be allowed. Personal opinions are one thing, accusations are another, and if you're casting stones you had better be able to substantiate your comments with cold, hard facts.
> 
> Steinhart might be struggling with keeping some of their customers happy, but it certainly isn't because they don't care. The owner of the company, along with anyone who knows him, would find such an accusation to be very insulting to say the least.


This thread was started 5 1/2 months ago. That means their problems have existed for at least that long. It's not hard to solve the problems that they have. I run a company, I know what it takes. It proves to me even more that they don't care about their customers. Therefore, I will wait for a used one.


----------



## TKKAM

I will chime in here. I orderd from Steinhart for the first time last week. Received an email Monday morning confirming my order and promising a shipment notification within 3 days (which seemed kind of long to me). Thursday came with no notification. I sent an email to them requesting a status update. No reply (yet) and still no shipment notification. I find this totally unacceptable.

I have purchased from several micro brands and have had much better experiences with all of them. I don't buy the excuse of being small and understaffed. One of the brands I buy from is a one man show, and he ships and responds within 24 hours. I may buy Steinharts used or from a dealer, but never again directly. I can't understand what these "problems" are and what steps need to be taken to fix them. It seems to me that they just don't have enough help. If business is so great, hire some people to pack boxes and reply to emails. Should be plenty of folks out there qualified to perform these tasks.


----------



## Karel81

Judging from some reactions on this forum I get impression we are discussing kidney transplants instead of watches.  Received my watch thursday. I am happy with my watch and service. I asked a question and received an answer a day later so that's ok.


----------



## Doboji

It's weird how some experiences seem to vary so greatly from what I've experienced... I've gotten ultra-prompt responses each time I've reached out to Steinhart, some about the order I placed, and some just asking general questions about particular watches. I've often heard back directly from Gunter himself. Maybe I still need a better sampling size... but thus far my experience has been downright awesome and the complete opposite of what I hear described in this thread. 

-Max


----------



## Uwe W.

DM206 said:


> Uwe - I want to be clear, I did not join WUS just to air my complaints...


And I didn't accuse you of that. In fact, I didn't single out anyone in particular. It has happened though.

I have every confidence that you'll receive your watch; despite whatever shortcomings the company might currently have, they don't rip off people. If they did they wouldn't be struggling to keep up with filling orders right now.



TKKAM said:


> I have purchased from several micro brands and have had much better experiences with all of them. I don't buy the excuse of being small and understaffed. One of the brands I buy from is a one man show, and he ships and responds within 24 hours.


You want to compare companies? Okay, I'm game. So who is this one man show you're talking about that outperforms Steinhart? How many watches does he produce per year? How many does he sell per year? What's his current overhead? How many custom watch projects has he produced?

Look, we can talk in circles all day long. The bottom line is that if you don't like how a company is being run, or you're dissatisfied with a company's service, you have the option of taking your business elsewhere. I believe this thread has sufficiently highlighted the issues that _some _customers are experiencing. It certainly doesn't come close to being representative of what _every _customer is experiencing or what _every _customer should expect when purchasing a Steinhart.

The bottom line is simple. At the moment, if you want to order a Steinhart you may be required to exercise patience. If your expectations don't allow or tolerate this, you might be risking disappointment.


----------



## Uwe W.

Doboji said:


> It's weird how some experiences seem to vary so greatly from what I've experienced... I've gotten ultra-prompt responses each time I've reached out to Steinhart, some about the order I placed, and some just asking general questions about particular watches. I've often heard back directly from Gunter himself. Maybe I still need a better sampling size... but thus far my experience has been downright awesome and the complete opposite of what I hear described in this thread.


Hi Max. Your experiences reflect those of most Steinhart customers, myself included. Unfortunately it's obvious that there are inconsistencies with the company's customer service and that some customers have as a result been put off by the brand. Hopefully Steinhart will be able to eventually straighten out these issue so that everyone will receive the same service that we've come to appreciate.


----------



## Shawnny

Doboji said:


> It's weird how some experiences seem to vary so greatly from what I've experienced... I've gotten ultra-prompt responses each time I've reached out to Steinhart, some about the order I placed, and some just asking general questions about particular watches. I've often heard back directly from Gunter himself. Maybe I still need a better sampling size... but thus far my experience has been downright awesome and the complete opposite of what I hear described in this thread.
> 
> -Max


Here's a sample: I Emailed them and asked if they had the watch that I wanted in stock, as I had read that sometimes they don't have a watch in stock, even though the website doesn't say sold out. Never got an answer. I resent the same email again. Never got an answer. No answer, no purchase, no problem. I work hard for my money, I expect more. Which by the way, is not asking a lot.


----------



## ttimbo

I don't know...maybe they answer the last email received first, with the result that if you're out of timezone and your email ends up at the bottom, it never gets answered.? It's a theory 

I like Steinhart's designs and the watches are great quality. I'm sure Gunter is a great bloke, excellent designer and watchmaker. But I suggest he engages a business manager. That's my last on this.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Riker

We all know what forums are, & we all know what can happen in them. 

For me it is not at all surprising that this thread acts as a funnel for those with concerns to come along & make those concerns known. A place to vent if you will. Nor is it surprising that the number of direct complaints or requests for issues to be fixed that Steinhart receive is realistically small in terms of overall sales & customer enquiries. How can that be I wonder that more people complain in forums than are willing to complain or take issue with the business they have been dealing with....:think:

I do not want to again post info or advices on what I have previously written as it is already easily accessible in this thread. Suffice to say Steinhart know they have some customer service issues & they know they need to do something about it. GS himself is not happy that their are a few customers that are not happy. As it is they are doing something about it, some means of reaching these goals have been quickly realised such as no more Special edition forum watches for 2012 (maybe into 2013) which will allow them to better concentrate on every customer & their own watches & other bigger things are in the works. Either way the company is growing & expansion is coming but it will take time. Until then we each do what we need to do, stay in or get out. From what I have seen of upcoming models & the future business plan it is simple. If you are after quick satisfaction but do not receive it then you must do what you need to.

Personally, this thread has outlived itself.....


----------



## Shawnny

It's not about, "quick satisfaction". If that were the case, we wouldn't be buying from Germany. It's about being treated well after we spend our hard earned money. Steinhart doesn't do that. That's what this whole thread is about. People being treated with the same disrespect over and over again. There are a lot of companies that treat me with respect. I would rather give them my money. One very small start up company, not far from Germany, that is around this forum, has responded to all my emails within minutes, and I haven't even purchased anything from them yet. I sent Steinhart two emails Re: buying a watch and never got an answer. That is completely unexceptable for an Internet company. I don't care if they know they have problems. They've had months to fix it. The bottom line Is, kind like UPS here in the states, they are doing so much business that they simply don't care. If they cared, the problem would have been fixed months ago.


----------



## KevinP.

I saw a Steinhart diver on the streets and it made me reconsider, but the fact this is still going on makes it an easy no call.



Uwe W. said:


> The bottom line is simple. At the moment, if you want to order a Steinhart you may be required to exercise patience. If your expectations don't allow or tolerate this, you might be risking disappointment.


Sorry mate, but a lot of these defenses here of Steinhart have been irrational and passive aggressive denunciations of even so much a sneeze on Steinharts service standards.

The bottom line is simple, at the moment people should be allowed to share their dissatisfaction. I don't see what the problem is when we have the Better Business Bureau, Yelp, Amazon reviews, Google reviews, eBay feedback, etc.

You guys talk about exercising patience as if having $600 on hold for 6 weeks with no response is standard business practice? At least exercise common courtesy and common sense when defending them, come on. It's perfectly reasonable for a company to expect a customer to be patient, it's unreasonable however when that courtesy has been *ABUSED*.

I wonder if any of you guys have ever left a negative feedback on eBay or complained about a wait at the doctor's office, or..... Give me a break guys.

Uwe W., do you ride the TTC to work? Ever been stuck on it for 2 hours due to 'signalling problems'? Well, it's been forever and the TTC still hasn't gotten their act together and these things still happen so I think the excercising patience part has been long worn out.

Check out the Stowa forum, no one ever complains about waiting 4+ months for a watch because the company slaps a wait 4 month sticker under the watch.


----------



## Robotaz

Maybe Germany is like the USA, where the governments slap more and more restrictions on you as your company grows, assuring your doom and the collapse of the economy through ignorant and idiotic regulation. If so, Gunter wouldn't want to hire more people.

Just saying.


----------



## Shawnny

Robotaz said:


> Maybe Germany is like the USA, where the governments slap more and more restrictions on you as your company grows, assuring your doom and the collapse of the economy through ignorant and idiotic regulation. If so, Gunter wouldn't want to hire more people.
> 
> Just saying.


If you really think that about the USA, I really feel sorry for you!


----------



## Robotaz

Shawnny said:


> If you really think that about the USA, I really feel sorry for you!


It's fact. Your sorrow is misguided.


----------



## Shawnny

Robotaz said:


> It's fact. Your sorrow is misguided.


I manage a company with 20 employees, in California, you're the misguided one! If things were so difficult, you wouldn't have any large, successful companies. Companies are like everything else in life, it's survival of the fittest. Maybe you're just not fit enough. USA is the land of opportunity, a place where you can make dreams come true. Those who work hard enough, make their dreams come true. No one is there to stop you, especially our government. And, certainly, Steinhart adding one or two employees isn't going to make the government of Germany, "slap more and more restrictions" on Them.


----------



## TKKAM

Uwe W. said:


> You want to compare companies? Okay, I'm game. So who is this one man show you're talking about that outperforms Steinhart? How many watches does he produce per year? How many does he sell per year? What's his current overhead? How many custom watch projects has he produced?
> 
> Look, we can talk in circles all day long. The bottom line is that if you don't like how a company is being run, or you're dissatisfied with a company's service, you have the option of taking your business elsewhere. I believe this thread has sufficiently highlighted the issues that _some _customers are experiencing. It certainly doesn't come close to being representative of what _every _customer is experiencing or what _every _customer should expect when purchasing a Steinhart.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hi Uwe,
> 
> I will not mention the other company here in this forum, as I do not have all the information you requested on them. I would be happy to reply to a PM. It really should not matter, as all I'm looking for is some honesty and follow through. I received an email from Steinhart over one week ago promising a shipment notification within 3 days. Still no notification. I sent an email to them on the 4th day, still no reply. If this is the normal course of business, they should post something on their web site in order to better manage their customers expectations. Then we can can choose to do business with them (or not) with all the information up front.


----------



## Doboji

I tell you... one thing that throws this thread off is there's like 3-4 dissatisfied people, posting their unhappiness over and over again. Kind of distorts the thread a little don't you think?

I think it would be better for us each to simply post our experience and move on. I will be ordering another Steinhart in a couple weeks and will post my experience then..


----------



## Uwe W.

Doboji said:


> I tell you... one thing that throws this thread off is there's like 3-4 dissatisfied people, posting their unhappiness over and over again. Kind of distorts the thread a little don't you think? I think it would be better for us each to simply post our experience and move on. I will be ordering another Steinhart in a couple weeks and will post my experience then..


Excellent point. And the most sensible one made here in a very long time.

Rather than close this thread, I've decided that it will be handled differently from now on. If you have a complaint - or a compliment - regarding Steinhart's customer service, feel free to post it here. The comments in your post should be based on your actual experiences and the facts behind those experiences.

Repeated postings of the same complaint by the same member not only lowers the quality of this thread, but it's also a form of trolling. Consequently those posts will be treated as such. Unfounded comments that are speculative in nature *and* defame Steinhart will be considered slander, and will deleted immediately.

Everyone here understands and appreciates that when an online purchase doesn't go right it can be a frustrating experience. I'm not asking anyone to refrain from commenting on those frustrating experiences, I'm just requesting that they do so in a mature and respectful manner.


----------



## Shawnny

I just sent, yet another email to Steinhart Re: the purchase of a watch. I want to make sure they have it in stock. And I want a butterfly clasp. I decided I will give them one more chance. I'll let you guys know what happens.


----------



## Shawnny

Shawnny said:


> I just sent, yet another email to Steinhart Re: the purchase of a watch. I want to make sure they have it in stock. And I want a butterfly clasp. I decided I will give them one more chance. I'll let you guys know what happens.


OMG, you won't believe what happened. I got an email back this morning! They said that they have the watch in stock and that they could send it with a butterfly clasp at no extra charge. Ironically, after searching for weeks for a Steinhart or Debaufre, yesterday I found a LNIB Debaufre version of the same watch, with 2 leather straps and the SS bracelet for the same price as the new steinhart. So, after much thought, I am going to go the Debaufre route.


----------



## TKKAM

Finally got an email reply from Steinhart (after another plea). Apparently the watch was not in stock (but not according to the web site). Told they are getting more today and should ship tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Hairguy

I just ordered my first steinhart on Sunday. I received a confirmation email later that night and a fed ex tracking number this morning, so I am obviously very satisfied with my experience to this point. I look forward to joining the rest of you on here


----------



## qbart

My customer service experience with Steinhart has been excellent, they replied my email promptly and ensuring me about my order. Now i am just waiting to get a ceramic bezel installed in my ovr and get it sent. Overall a very happy customer. Many thanks to Gunter.


----------



## skynet

I just ordered my first Steinhart today, the Nav B II B-Muster. I also ordered a second strap and buckle for it. Sent my payment today via PayPal as requested. Here's hoping everything goes smoothly. I'll update with any news as it comes.

*UPDATE* I got my order confirmation March 8th and now I'm waiting for my tracking number. So far so good.

*UPDATE #2* Watch arrived at my door on March 12th. Everything I ordered was included and there were no problems. Did Steinhart go above and beyond for me service-wise? No. Did I get everything I expected and paid for? Yes. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from Steinhart again. And I am loving the watch!​


----------



## davego

I also just ordered my first Steinhart a few days ago. I ordered the 47mm Nav-B Uhr SS model and I'm pretty excited to get it. 

I just wanted to say that Gunter was so great replying to my many emails during the ordering process that I have no stress at all after making the payment. I've waited weeks for things in the past and I wouldn't mind waiting a little while for my new watch. Life is long and these watches will last for quite a while too so I don't see the need to stress over a luxury item by being impatient. 

I'm looking forward to getting to know this brand and some of you guys a little more in the near future 

Cheers, Dave

Btw, I'm loving the Apollon Bronze watches! Might be a summer present to myself


----------



## qbart

Since my last post, Steinhart has confirmed my order last monday, and surprisingly the item has not been dispatched. I have sent email to Gunter last friday, and yesterday Katharina have replied saying that my watch is in the watchmaker getting its bezel installed. Hopefully today it will be dispatched! 

Cant wait to get my hands on the watch. I think Steinhart has been busy in the last few days due to Baselworld.


----------



## andyy

I am so, so frustrated with the service from Steinhart. Under ANY other circumstances, I would've given up on this company a long time ago, but such is the plight of the watch enthusiast, I just keep getting drawn back to the watch I love.

I first sent Steinhart an email shortly after Christmas, expressing my interest in a couple of watches and asking a couple of general questions. No response. After reading a load of the positive reviews here and elsewhere of the Ocean One, I decided I'd go for it. I emailed them asking if they had it in stock. No response. This was a month ago. 

It was at this point I thought I'd leave it, but then I actually met someone wearing the watch I wanted and I pretty much knew I had to have it. The guy I met had it in green and it looked absolutely stunning, but I still loved the Ocean One Black. So 10 days ago I emailed AGAIN asking if it would be possible to order the black version but also buy an additional green bezel. No response. 

So three days ago I decided to post on their Facebook wall, asking if I had the correct email address and if there was a chance my emails were going to a spam folder or anything. Within an HOUR, they hid my wall post but responded, simply saying we get hundreds of emails a day, please be patient. That was annoying enough, but I went ahead and asked my bezel question on the Facebook post. No response. Absolutely unbelievable. 

The thing that I can't get my head around is that some people seem to get same day responses and excellent service. I could understand it if everyone had to wait say a week for responses. You could at least understand that they were working through lots of emails or something. But they've given me absolutely nothing. This was after one of my emails essentially said I am desperate to give you my money, I just want to confirm one small detail. 

Does anyone know of any distributors based in the UK or any other recommended ones?


----------



## markrlondon

andyy said:


> The thing that I can't get my head around is that some people seem to get same day responses and excellent service. I could understand it if everyone had to wait say a week for responses. You could at least understand that they were working through lots of emails or something.


This is odd isn't it. Of course it's difficult to tell what the real statistics really are since we tend mainly to see people here who have had bad service.

I can only say that in my own case I've found Steinhart's email responses to be adequate on the few occasions I've needed to contact them recently: I received responses within 24 hours of each email I sent.



andyy said:


> Does anyone know of any distributors based in the UK or any other recommended ones?


Chronomaster is a UK AD for Steinhart: Chronomaster Steinhart page, [email protected], or 01942 36 62 11. Neil at Chronomaster is well respected amongst UK watch enthusiasts. I've seen it suggested that one should phone him for best results. ;-)


----------



## lamboz1

*my steinhart order / shipping experience*

i emailed steinhart on feb 26 about the availablity of an ocean 1 gmt blue/red bezel and the what the final price would be for a buyer from the u.s.a.

gunter emailed me back within 24 hours, and even though the website said it was sold out and the new shipment was coming in may, he told me he thinks they may still have one available

within a week, he told me they had one available, and he sent me an invoice. i replied via email asking about the payment procedure, and i was told i can pay via paypal to the email address listed in the invoice

i paid on march 9, and very shortly thereafter i received confirmation of the order and receipt for payment

on march 10, i received a tracking number from fedex, and today march 16, i have my ocean 1 gmt!!

pretty happy about it so far, here is the fedex tracking info:

Mar 16, 2012 9:44 AM
Delivered

CROWN POINT, IN

Mar 16, 2012 7:56 AM
On FedEx vehicle for delivery

Mar 16, 2012 7:29 AM
At local FedEx facility
MICHIGAN CITY, IN

Mar 16, 2012 6:55 AMMICHIGAN CITY, IN​
Mar 16, 2012 6:37 AM
In transit
FORT WAYNE, IN

Mar 16, 2012 3:59 AM
Departed FedEx location
MEMPHIS, TN

Mar 16, 2012 1:42 AM
MEMPHIS, TN
At destination sort facility​
Mar 16, 2012 12:11 AM
Arrived at FedEx location
MEMPHIS, TN

Mar 15, 2012 8:45 PM
In transit
KOELN DE

Mar 15, 2012 8:43 PM
Departed FedEx location
KOELN DE

Mar 15, 2012 6:38 PMInternational shipment release - Import​
KOELN DE

Mar 15, 2012 5:44 PM
In transit
FREISING DE

Mar 14, 2012 6:06 PM
Left FedEx origin facility
GARCHING DE
SOUTH BEND, IN​
Mar 14, 2012 1:52 PM
Picked up
GARCHING DE
Package received after FedEx cutoff

Mar 13, 2012 3:43 AArrived at FedEx location​M
Shipment information sent to FedEx

i think it's pretty impressive that it got here within a week of ordering, and the customer service and response time was excellent!

thanks to gunter, steinhart and his staff
​


----------



## Waterman_Ken

*Re: my steinhart order / shipping experience*

I love to hear great stories about great customer service, +1 for Steinhart


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: my steinhart order / shipping experience*

Congratulations lamboz1.
wear it in good health.


----------



## Builder

I paid over Paypal and I got an automatic e-mail saying that after couple of days I will receive tracking no and so on....but nothing happened.
After a week I send them a mail asking what happened to my tracking no......been waiting over a week for an answer but nothing......I had to go through Paypal trying to get my issue solved. They have great watches but the service stinks more than ....! :-( If you pay, like me over 800 Eur, you think that you will get some response....
Still have to wait...and wait...but nothing yet.

Dealing with a lot of other companies all over the world....Steinhart is the worst ....!


----------



## ds99

Update: Steinhart did refund me the return postage charges a few days later.


----------



## Stockman

I have ordered Steinhart watches a couple of times from a Polish reseller - great exprerience, two weeks delivery confirmed at the beginning, constant contact etc. Nothing to complain about.


----------



## bullhuh

I couldnt resist and ended up ordering a green ocean 1. Placed the order directly from their site. Immediately got email for payment. After making payment in less than one week got notification that payment was received. Another 1.5 weeks from there I got notification that item was shipped with tracking. Took about a week from there to arrive (it waiting at the fedex for me to pickup). I heard a lot of complaints about their service so was apprehensive but have to say so far things have gone smoothly as a first time customer.


----------



## TeaKay

Before ordering my Marine Chrono II, I wanted to do some research on Steinhart's style, quality, and customer service. I read through the various threads on this forum (including this one), so I already had an idea of what I was walking into. I placed my order on Feb. 19, paid in full through Paypal, and received a confirmation e-mail on the 21st. Of course I was anxious to get my hands on my new watch, but I figured it was going to take a couple of weeks based on people's experiences here and waited patiently . I got my tracking number on Mar. 5 and the watch was in my hands on Mar. 8. I was actually expecting it to take a little longer, so I guess my take on their ordering process is expect the worst and pray for the best. In the end, no real complaints from me... and I absolutely love the watch.


----------



## Powerengr

Hi Guys, First post but I promised myself that when my new Ocean Black DLC arrived I would share my experience with the group. I read through this entire thread and though many of the posts were not very complimentary of Steinhart's customer service, I decided to order anyway as I really wanted the watch and I would just be prepared to be patient. 

I placed my order for the watch on March 12th using paypal. I received confirmation on the 13th and then received an email that it shipped on the 14th and to expect delivery the 19th. 

The watch arrived as promised today (19th) and I couldn't be happier. The purchase was just as easy as ordering from Amazon except the watch arrived even quicker. The total time from purchase to delivery was 6 days, and I live in Central Illinois!

And yes, the quality, look and feel of the watch is everything and more than reported by WUS members.

My experience was exceptional, and I gladly recommend doing business with Steinhart.


----------



## qbart

An update of my order, got my watch yesterday and overall a very pleased experience even though i had to wait a while, and guess what thanks to Gunter he gave a free nato strap! Thanks Gunter. Oh btw, the quality is awesome, cant believe im actually getting this much quality with the price i paid.


----------



## weekendworrier

Can only say I've had a lovely, positive experience.

Ordered my 1st ever Steinhart (Apollon) on March 11th when the website was taking "Pre-orders" and expected shipment to commence "mid-March". March 13th an email from Steinhart to advise shipment should take place next week (i.e. this week) and today I took proud ownership of my new watch in the UK.


----------



## lvlid_night_club

*Two Questions about my first steinhart order!*

Hi Steinhart Community. I'm a pilot watch love ( Addict ) and for the first time I'm adding a Steinhart to the collection. I went with the Nav B 44mm Automatic. 
The ordering process was great, and I instantly got an email from Gunter the President of steinhart to alert me they have " This great pilot watch in stock".
He also agreed to add the Diamond crown and aviator strap I liked.. No problems there very impressed.

But it's been about 36 hours since my order and I haven't received any tracking number. He said in the last email when it's shipped I will get a tracking number?

Which Method of shipping does Steinhart Use? I have read all over the place that some people get their watches 2 days after ordering, they are pretty fast in general so is this some sort of FED Ex Express? Also, should I not email Gunter back asking him for the tracking? I know I'm just really edgy to get this . I want it so baddddddddddddddd.

Thanks Everyone


----------



## sidders

Nothing to worry about. Took a few days to get my tracking info when ordered from them


----------



## SJL

Not sure where you're located, but I'm in the US and they always use Fed Ex Express for my watch shipments. 

SJL


----------



## Berrnard

*Finally*

got my order in. Cannot wait to get it, will be my first :-!

Nav B-Uhr II 44 mm hand driven - Pilot Watch - Steinhart Watches

also ordered this band for it

Special strap Pilot ESPRESSO old vintage - bracelet 22mm - Steinhart Watches


----------



## spain72

*Re: Finally*

Nice choice...I like that strap very much!


----------



## spain72

*Re: Two Questions about my first steinhart order!*

Same for me. Received the tracking number but the goods was not "charged" yet. 
Anyway, keep in mind that if an order is placed next to the weekend it could take a little more time... (Received by express-courier by truck in almost 7 days, 450 kms far from Steinhart's place.)
Enjoy the wait...


----------



## digivandig

*Re: Two Questions about my first steinhart order!*

Here's my Steinhart ordering story: Ordered and paid for an Ocean Vintage Military on 3/20/12. On 3/21/12, received an email from Steinhart telling me that they will be processing my order within the next few days and that I will be receiving a tracking number once it ships. On 3/26/12, having seen several watches I liked a lot (including an OVM for less than I paid) pass me by in the classifieds, and after seeing on Steinhart's website that the OVM will not be back in stock until the end of the month (it was in stock when I ordered), I emailed Steinhart to find out when my watch will be shipping. On 3/27/12, I received an email telling me that my watch will be shipping tomorrow (3/28/12). Today, 3/28/12, I received a tracking number indicating my watch should be delivered on 3/30/12. So, 10 days from date of order to delivery from Germany isn't too shabby. As long as it gets here on schedule, I'll have no complaints.


----------



## Doboji

Wanted to share just my order experience with ordering my new Steinhart Ocean 2.... and I will update once I receive more information and the watch itself.

I saw the watch become available for sale yesterday afternoon my timezone... and immediately placed an order through their website.

I did not receive and order confirmation right away, so I sent a follow-up email to Steinhart with my order information just to make sure my order was in, and asking if I could pay immediately via paypal.

I received a response from Gunter 3 minutes later saying, make sure I make the order through the website and the paypal information including exact cost for the watch including shipping cost.

I then proceeded to make payment through paypal BEFORE receiving the official order confirmation email. Which came about 45 minutes later.

When the confirmation email came I realized how confusing I must have now made the order... my paypal was one email address without the order number, my order was placed using another email address, and I was using yet a 3rd email address in my correspondance with the [email protected] address.

So I quickly sent an email to Steinhart again with the Paypal transaction # plus all of my order information.... and then realized a few minutes later that I gave the WRONG transaction #.

I then sent YET ANOTHER email apologizing for all the mess (at this point I must have come across as a schizo crazy person) and clarifying all the various details of the order and offering to cancel the whole thing and start over, or call them, or whatever they needed from me to clear things up.

At this point it was the evening in Germany and I expected no response.... and went to bed. First thing in the morning I get a simple email... basically... don't worry. We have everything covered. Thank you for your order.

This was followed quickly by an official payment received email... and all is well so far.

Thus far I would call their processing and customer service well above and beyond the call of duty.

-Max


----------



## SJL

Sounds about right.


----------



## ajustin67

*Ordered a Steinhart 3 AM Monday Morning. This afternoon I get an email saying " Dear Customer,*

Monday Morning I pulled the Trigger on a Nav B- Auto. Prior to ordering I emailed and Gunter responded " Yes this great pilot is in stock, yes we will put your wish strap on for you w/ diamond crown". I thanked him then completed my order. This was around 3AM in the morning on Monday Morning. Paypal sent me the confirmation of payment and Steinhart emailed me a formal receipt. So this afternoon I get an email, but it's not a tracking number or notice of shipping? It says. This exactly

"Dear Customer,

We received your payment.
Thank you very much.
We will process your order within the next few days
You will receive a tracking number upon shipment of your order.

Thank you.
Your STEINHART-Watch Team

I'm not sure what this means? I got an email back before purchasing and Team Steinhart Confirmed the watch and strap were both in-stock and available. Today is Thursday and I purchased the Watch 4 Business days ago. Has anyone ever been in this situation before? The Website say's the Watch was In-stock. I'm not upset or anything and I'm not in any rush to receive the watch, though I would like to know whats going on with my purchase.


----------



## Doboji

*Re: Ordered a Steinhart 3 AM Monday Morning. This afternoon I get an email saying " Dear Customer,*



ajustin67 said:


> Monday Morning I pulled the Trigger on a Nav B- Auto. Prior to ordering I emailed and Gunter responded " Yes this great pilot is in stock, yes we will put your wish strap on for you w/ diamond crown". I thanked him then completed my order. This was around 3AM in the morning on Monday Morning. Paypal sent me the confirmation of payment and Steinhart emailed me a formal receipt. So this afternoon I get an email, but it's not a tracking number or notice of shipping? It says. This exactly
> 
> "Dear Customer,
> 
> We received your payment.
> Thank you very much.
> We will process your order within the next few days
> You will receive a tracking number upon shipment of your order.
> 
> Thank you.
> Your STEINHART-Watch Team
> 
> I'm not sure what this means? I got an email back before purchasing and Team Steinhart Confirmed the watch and strap were both in-stock and available. Today is Thursday and I purchased the Watch 4 Business days ago. Has anyone ever been in this situation before? The Website say's the Watch was In-stock. I'm not upset or anything and I'm not in any rush to receive the watch, though I would like to know whats going on with my purchase.


Thats the automated payment received email... I don't think it means anything other than you're payment was successfully processed in their system triggering the auto-email. I'm at that same point with my Ocean 2 order... when I did this last time with my MCII I got a shipping notice a couple days later...


----------



## digivandig

*Re: Ordered a Steinhart 3 AM Monday Morning. This afternoon I get an email saying " Dear Customer,*

I received that same email on 3/21/12 after ordering and paying for an Ocean Vintage Military on 3/20/12. On 3/26/12, I emailed asking for status, on 3/27/12 I received a reply advising that it will ship the next day, and on 3/28/12 I received a tracking number with an ETA of 3/30/12.


----------



## Ryeguy

*Re: Ordered a Steinhart 3 AM Monday Morning. This afternoon I get an email saying " Dear Customer,*

Just as an FYI - a few days after receiving the watch (probably 5 days transit from Germany to Georgia) you will also receive a bill from FED-EX. This is a FED-EX bill, not a Steinhart bill. FED-EX acts as the broker to take the watch through customs, and therefore requires you pay then a brokerage fee. It'll be around $25 give or take.

I have found Fed-Ex to be extremely reliable and safe in shipping, so for me, the $25 isn't an issue.

I just didn't want you to be surprised.


----------



## Berrnard

*Re: Ordered a Steinhart 3 AM Monday Morning. This afternoon I get an email saying " Dear Customer,*



Ryeguy said:


> Just as an FYI - a few days after receiving the watch (probably 5 days transit from Germany to Georgia) you will also receive a bill from FED-EX. This is a FED-EX bill, not a Steinhart bill. FED-EX acts as the broker to take the watch through customs, and therefore requires you pay then a brokerage fee. It'll be around $25 give or take.
> 
> I have found Fed-Ex to be extremely reliable and safe in shipping, so for me, the $25 isn't an issue.
> 
> I just didn't want you to be surprised.


bah that sucks. i pay 30 euros for shipping already and 25us more? seems like gouging to me. nvr had a customs fee through USPS.


----------



## spain72

*Re: Ordered a Steinhart 3 AM Monday Morning. This afternoon I get an email saying " Dear Customer,*

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/perhaps-thread-steinharts-order-processing-576889.html

Take a look at this thread. Maybe you can find answers to your questions...

Good luck.


----------



## ajustin67

*Re: Ordered a Steinhart 3 AM Monday Morning. This afternoon I get an email saying " Dear Customer,*

Not to sound ill or anything, but I don't think it's entirely fair for the Customer, the shipping rates are very high and I have no issue paying for express FedEx if the watch ships within a reasonable window of time. I don't really see the reason to pay express rates if there is no telling when it will be shipped, I have to travel for work during the business and this is very difficult trying to make myself available to receive it, I'm not knocking though and I've wanted a steinhart for years! But as of now, 4 days after taking a payment, to find it will take another couple days, that's nerve wracking. I mentally envisioned myself wearing the watch " like a boss" this weekend!!!!


----------



## Ira G.

*Re: Ordered a Steinhart 3 AM Monday Morning. This afternoon I get an email saying " Dear Customer,*

I guess it all depends on how you catch them. I ordered my Nav B 44mm auto late on 3/19. Got a receipt for payment from Paypal on 3/20. The "we received your payment" e-mail came on 3/21 as did the shipping advise with tracking. Fedex called Friday morning 3/23 to tell me my watch would be delivered by 3:00 PM. At 10:00 AM the doorbell rang. The FedEx man handed me my watch. I'm in New Jersey so I would say that's pretty darn good. Of course they send the wrong watch but what the heck, I've always wanted a hand wind.

By the way, when I asked Katharina about getting the diamond crown on the auto I was told it was not available. You were told it was and ordered it that way. Strange!!


----------



## Ryeguy

*Re: Ordered a Steinhart 3 AM Monday Morning. This afternoon I get an email saying " Dear Customer,*

The Fed-Ex bill is not for express shipping. It does not go to Steinhart at all. It goes to Fed-Ex to pay for their brokerage of the watch through customs. At least Fed-Ex sends you a bill. My understanding is UPS collects their brokerage fee at delivery time. On a new $500 +/- watch I want the most reliable, track-able, and insured delivery method possible.

Post a pic when you get your new watch!


----------



## Riker

*Re: Ordered a Steinhart 3 AM Monday Morning. This afternoon I get an email saying " Dear Customer,*

ajustin, don't be too concerned by it, what you have experienced is not out of the ordinary especially if you are having a modification made to the watch. If you do not receive a shipping email by early next week then by all means contact Steinhart. Let me know how you get on.

You will get your watch soon enough & when you do you will be well happy with it, I am sure. As for the extra charges incurred after delivery this has nothing to do with Steinhart but everything to do with Fedex as Rye mentioned.


----------



## supra8903

*Fedex Sucks - My Triton 30atm order*

Hello all.

First thanks for all the valuable info on this forum.... it has made my purchase of a Steinhart Triton much more confident.

Now on to the bad.....

Fedex sucks.

Order for Triton 30atm and Stainless Steel band placed on 3/23....




My issue is the stupid people at fedex....
They called me yesterday looking for information on my watch.... Which I provided (except breakdown cost of movement and case). Note the watch was still in Germany.
I told them any other needed info should be in the packaging w/ the box. (have heard this was a problem with other fedex orders).
Fedex told me they would contact Steinhart for the info I could not provide.
I Talked w/ Eva this morning and they never herd for Fedex.

I checked the tracking this AM, and it says it's on customs hold....

I call fedex and no-one knows why its being held.... they tried to get a hold of the "agent" who called me yesterday, but he appears to be out of the office....
What to do?????

So its now 9:15.... my watch is listed to be delivered by 10:30am, and is in customs hold 1/2 way accrost the country.

Joe


3/29/12
11:52 PM
MEMPHIS, TN 38118, US
Clearance delay - Import
3/29/12
10:49 PM
MEMPHIS, TN 38194, US
In transit
3/29/12
10:02 PM
MEMPHIS, TN 38118, US
Arrived at FedEx location
3/29/12
12:56 PM
KOELN, NW 51147, DE
In transit
3/29/12
12:50 PM
KOELN, NW 51147, DE
Departed FedEx location
3/29/12
10:59 AM
12204
Hold at FedEx location request received
3/29/12
10:45 AM
KOELN, NW 51147, DE
In transit
3/29/12
10:27 AM
KOELN, NW 51147, DE
Arrived at FedEx location
3/29/12
9:36 AM
FREISING, BY 85356, DE
In transit
3/28/12
10:12 AM
GARCHING, BY 85748, DE
Left FedEx origin facility
3/28/12
9:49 AM
GARCHING, BY 85748, DE
Picked up
3/27/12
1:47 AM
Shipment information sent to FedEx


----------



## supra8903

*Re: Fedex Sucks - My Triton 30am order*

Just an update.....

Just got a call form a new agent. This one looks to have a brain.
I stressed that all the info was given to the other agant yesterday....

New agent just said he needed a cost for the movement.... i said i dont know what Steinhart paid, but I can search what fair market value is....

He said fine... so a quick google search said $175 USD....

So hopefully this mess will be resolved quickly.
_______________________________________________

4/2 update----

Well, after a lenghty conversation with the local fed ex manager, I was able to pick up my watch saturday.

I love it....

I'll have to get some pics up soon.


----------



## digivandig

*Re: Fedex Sucks - My Triton 30am order*



supra8903 said:


> Just an update.....
> 
> Just got a call form a new agent. This one looks to have a brain.
> I stressed that all the info was given to the other agant yesterday....
> 
> New agent just said he needed a cost for the movement.... i said i dont know what Steinhart paid, but I can search what fair market value is....
> 
> He siald fine... so a quick google search said $175 USD....
> 
> So hopefully this mess will be resolved quickly.


I just had a similar experience. My watch shipped 3/28, was scheduled for 3/30 delivery. I was pretty stoked about getting it for the weekend. Got a call around 2 pm pacific from Fed Ex that went to my cell phone voice mail about my order. Called back around 2:45 pm and left a voice message. That person said they closed by 5 pm central, so I called back 10 minutes later just in case. As I figured, no answer, left or stopped checking calls early.

Received a return call today, asking what I was receiving, what was the case made of, what kind of strap, what was the case back made of, digital or analog, battery or automatic. Then I got the same question as you, how much are all the components worth? I said how am I supposed to know? She said they had a standardized breakdown, so I told her to just use that. I probably screwed myself on the custom fee by allowing her to do that. Anyway, no watch today. Will have to wait until Monday.


----------



## supra8903

*Re: Fedex Sucks - My Triton 30am order*



digivandig said:


> I just had a similar experience. My watch shipped 3/28, was scheduled for 3/30 delivery. I was pretty stoked about getting it for the weekend. Got a call around 2 pm pacific from Fed Ex that went to my cell phone voice mail about my order. Called back around 2:45 pm and left a voice message. That person said they closed by 5 pm central, so I called back 10 minutes later just in case. As I figured, no answer, left or stopped checking calls early.
> 
> Received a return call today, asking what I was receiving, what was the case made of, what kind of strap, what was the case back made of, digital or analog, battery or automatic. Then I got the same question as you, how much are all the components worth? I said how am I supposed to know? She said they had a standardized breakdown, so I told her to just use that. I probably screwed myself on the custom fee by allowing her to do that. Anyway, no watch today. Will have to wait until Monday.


Interesting as your agent said there was a standard breakdown....

mine never said that... He mad me find the fair market price of the movement and then back-calculate the other prices.
Im hoping to pick mine up Saturday if it gets to the Fedex Station up here.

Right now its not looking good.... still in customs hold.


----------



## ajustin67

*Re: Fedex Sucks - My Triton 30am order*

I'm sorry to hear about the situations surrounding fed-ex and those are some pretty bogus questions. There's a lot of people who don't have that information on them on hand or even know about the various types of movements. I will say one thing , I know it sux to have fed-ex issues but be glad you're order is en-route. I just checked my payment to Steinhart which I paid out on 3/24. As of Today 3/31, No Tracking info, All I have received was a " thanks, you're order will ship in a few days" email which I received on Wednesday.


----------



## Shawnny

*Re: Ordered a Steinhart 3 AM Monday Morning. This afternoon I get an email saying " Dear Customer,*



Ryeguy said:


> My understanding is UPS collects their brokerage fee at delivery time.


Yep, that's what UPS (United Parcel Smashers) does. In my case the driver gave me the package, which was a bag with a box in it, I ripped the bag open and then he asked me for 37 bucks. I said, "yeah right, hope you take cards, cause I don' carry cash". That was the end of that.


----------



## lvlid_night_club

*HELP! Can someone decipher this email from Steinhart?*

I ordered a Steinhart Aviation watch Just over two weeks ago ( March 16th ). I emailed the info.steinhart email address saying

" Hi , I ordered the GMT aviation order number ******, I still have not heard anything in way of tracking or shipping. Is there anyone there 
who can provide me with an update on my order".

15 minutes later I get an email

" Greetings, yes I have this great pilot watch its sitting on my desk. It might ship out next week ok? You get tracking no..."

I respond -

" Hi thanks for the fast response, when you say next week I'm not sure what that means? Can you give me a date possibly It should be shipped
out? Or maybe a date that I will receive the watch by"

Response

" Yes you will receive the watch, this great pilot... now it sits on my desk among other paper work here I'm very busy ok???? and I see it here looking at it now trust me friend its a great pilot. You will see it in time...."

What exactly does he mean? I have only sent those 2 emails since my purchase and I have never ordered from them in the past. Can someone tell me what this means? Is english his first Language or possibly has he been drinking? Now I'm really scared. The website said the watch was ready for shipping and in stock.


----------



## waldoh

Those are some funny responses. Unfortunately it's well known that when you order from Steinhart you never know when your watch will ship. 

They know watches but are slowly learning how to run a business, "the American way". In other countries business is handled very very casually so you just have to be patient.


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: HELP! Can someone decipher this email from Steinhart?*



lvlid_night_club said:


> What exactly does he mean? I have only sent those 2 emails since my purchase and I have never ordered from them in the past. Can someone tell me what this means? Is english his first Language or possibly has he been drinking? Now I'm really scared. The website said the watch was ready for shipping and in stock.


Don't be rude. It's a German company, so of course English isn't going to be their first language. Why don't you try writing to them in German if you want an exactly worded response? And what would you be scared about? You'll get your watch, and from the message they sent you, it looks like: A) Yes, they've received your order; B) They have your watch in stock (it's sitting on his desk); C) They will ship it next week, but don't have an exact date yet as likely the shipments go out in batches with other orders that are being prepared.

and I'm moving this to the existing "Ordering" thread.


----------



## 60HzShuffle

*Re: HELP! Can someone decipher this email from Steinhart?*

Well if you have an English web page and sell internationally, then learn to be a little more precise with your answers or add staff with the appropriate skills. I ordered an Ocean 1 last Monday and it still has not shipped. I wanted to get the Ocean 2 when it came out mid-week and e-mailed to see if shipping could be combined so I only get charged once and got a very unclear response from Katharina. Then I immediately e-mail her back during their business hours and get no reply. Then I e-mail again a day later asking again and by then the watch is sold out. So now, no Ocean 2 and I have no idea when the Ocean 1 will ship. Bad communication so far, I hope the watch is worth it.


----------



## ajustin67

*Re: HELP! Can someone decipher this email from Steinhart?*



60HzShuffle said:


> Well if you have an English web page and sell internationally, then learn to be a little more precise with your answers or add staff with the appropriate skills. I ordered an Ocean 1 last Monday and it still has not shipped. I wanted to get the Ocean 2 when it came out mid-week and e-mailed to see if shipping could be combined so I only get charged once and got a very unclear response from Katharina. Then I immediately e-mail her back during their business hours and get no reply. Then I e-mail again a day later asking again and by then the watch is sold out. So now, no Ocean 2 and I have no idea when the Ocean 1 will ship. Bad communication so far, I hope the watch is worth it.


60 that's so crazy. I actually worked hella overtime and received a bonus at work. I thought about the idea of upgrading my Nav B to a Nav B chrono since I have the extra $$ from the bonus. But after having thought about it, I concluded It's probably best to leave my order alone. I really would like to update my order and exchange the Nav B to the Chrono now that I can afford it but the last thing I want to do is wait around for another several weeks wondering whats going on. I paid them the money on the spot, and steinhart still a small company, has around 5 to 10 employee's from my understanding, how is it possible that the communication could be so awful with this place? I just dont see how they don't sit down and construct a strategy on how to reply to customers. Having waited 2 weeks and some change to get the response about my order ," you will see youre watch in time..." Maybe they should put that under the the terms and conditions section of the ordering process.

I have no problem waiting for 4 weeks or 10 weeks as long as I know in advance before I turn my money over. Steinhart is a Solid, mid level watch company, I would assume after having to pay 40USD for Express shipping they would probably ship it out ASAP, especially if it's " Instock" or " Ready ". And if they couldn't, a simple Email, even an automated one would do just fine.


----------



## 60HzShuffle

*Re: HELP! Can someone decipher this email from Steinhart?*

This is my first time dealing with them. I can be patient as long as the communication is good. I think that is the issue that many are having trouble with. Unfortunately, I did not see this thread until after all of this occurred.


----------



## 60HzShuffle

*Re: HELP! Can someone decipher this email from Steinhart?*

I cancelled my order this morning after I received a message saying that my Ocean 1, which was ordered a week ago and I had gotten notification that it would ship in a few days, was actually out of stock and they were expecting shipment this week. I requested a prompt Paypal refund today, hopefully I will get that quicker than the time it takes for them to return e-mail. They have lost a customer that was ready to buy two watches.


----------



## macleod1979

*Re: Ordered a Steinhart 3 AM Monday Morning. This afternoon I get an email saying " Dear Customer,*



Shawnny said:


> Yep, that's what UPS (United Parcel Smashers) does. In my case the driver gave me the package, which was a bag with a box in it, I ripped the bag open and then he asked me for 37 bucks. I said, "yeah right, hope you take cards, cause I don' carry cash". That was the end of that.


 United Parcel Smasher made me chuckle. I have had some bad experiences with them myself, so I feel your pain.

-J


----------



## ajustin67

*Re: HELP! Can someone decipher this email from Steinhart?*

Hi 60,
Last night before bed , I CC'd Anna and another Email contact from the terms and conditions page around 12AM notifying them that I have been waiting for weeks. Anna Emailed me and said this exactly.

"Hello Alexander,

sorry for this delay, we will try to ship today or, the latest, tomorrow.

Best regards,

Katharina Keller
Steinhart Watches"

Then about 20 minute ago I get this Email

"Today we get the watch on stock again, so i think it will be shipped the next 2 Days.

Viele Grüße,
Best regards,

Sabine Geißler
Steinhart Watches"

What irritates me is all of this stress could have been easily avoided by simply telling me from the start that the watch is not in stock.. The website says both models are available. Why not just straight up tell someone? It will take a few weeks? I mean do they honestly believe the best thing to do is simply ignore that persons emails until the watch is back in stock? If I don't have a tracking number before the end of the day on Tuesday... I don't care what people say about the integrity of the company or the quality of the watches. Because you're product is excellent quality doesn't give you the authority to mislead people, ignore people, I find these tactics of not stating the watch is in stock, is very misleading.


----------



## Berrnard

*Re: HELP! Can someone decipher this email from Steinhart?*

sorry uall are having issues but here my update.

ordered march 28 at 4pm. 
sent paypal right away from email.
confirmation of payment email on march 29

no communication till this morning at 6am. saying they shipped my package and fedex said itll be here no later than apr 4.

pretty good imo, watch in 6 days from over there. but ill see if they sent the right thing on wednesday :/


----------



## 60HzShuffle

*Re: HELP! Can someone decipher this email from Steinhart?*

Alex - I hope it works out for you. They look like nice watches, but I will look elsewhere now. This experience is unlike my experience with Stowa which has been nothing other than stellar. Both German companies but very different level of customer service. I will probably end up with one of the Stowa dive watches now, not sure which one.



ajustin67 said:


> Hi 60,
> Last night before bed , I CC'd Anna and another Email contact from the terms and conditions page around 12AM notifying them that I have been waiting for weeks. Anna Emailed me and said this exactly.
> 
> "Hello Alexander,
> 
> sorry for this delay, we will try to ship today or, the latest, tomorrow.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Katharina Keller
> Steinhart Watches"
> 
> Then about 20 minute ago I get this Email
> 
> "Today we get the watch on stock again, so i think it will be shipped the next 2 Days.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Best regards,
> 
> Sabine Geißler
> Steinhart Watches"
> 
> What irritates me is all of this stress could have been easily avoided by simply telling me from the start that the watch is not in stock.. The website says both models are available. Why not just straight up tell someone? It will take a few weeks? I mean do they honestly believe the best thing to do is simply ignore that persons emails until the watch is back in stock? If I don't have a tracking number before the end of the day on Tuesday... I don't care what people say about the integrity of the company or the quality of the watches. Because you're product is excellent quality doesn't give you the authority to mislead people, ignore people, I find these tactics of not stating the watch is in stock, is very misleading.


----------



## ajustin67

*Re: HELP! Can someone decipher this email from Steinhart?*

Hi 60, 
Stowa makes some very nice time pieces! But don't forget to check out Laco. I recently got a Laco B dial Flieger watch back in Feb, it rocks the house. Laco also carries a lot of different styles, dive, marine, pilot ect. I would also like to say that Laco's customer support is steller. Email's are always professional and responded to in a timely manner.

Not to Jump to conclusions, but I don't think I will ever order from Steinhart Directly again after this experience. I recently found Gommon Watches? They Carry steinhart watches and their prices are slightly higher, but from my understanding they ship out within 24hours. They also do not sell things which are not in stock. I'm considerably disgruntled at the idea of a company selling products which are not currently in stock, not only that but by way of dealing with it, they simply do not respond to the buyer until the watch comes back.. On both watches I have been told today for the first time were out of stock, yet both watches were in stock the day I ordered them. Hell even if they just send the buyer an email saying " Sorry the watch isn't in stock right now, we should have it shipped out by *** date" that would be enough. It just feels Sleazy and disreputable to accept someones money leave them wondering. Most of all, with a 500+ Purchase you want a smooth experience. And At this point I'm glad I didn't upgrade my Pilot Nav B to the Chrono, god knows how much longer it would take team Steinhart to adjust my order.


----------



## pavel36

*Re: HELP! Can someone decipher this email from Steinhart?*



Berrnard said:


> sorry uall are having issues but here my update.
> 
> ordered march 28 at 4pm.
> sent paypal right away from email.
> confirmation of payment email on march 29
> 
> no communication till this morning at 6am. saying they shipped my package and fedex said itll be here no later than apr 4.
> 
> pretty good imo, watch in 6 days from over there. but ill see if they sent the right thing on wednesday :/


And I ordered and paid on the 27th and still do not have it shipped.... Do they work backwards on their orders?

I completely agree with others here, this is by far the poorest customer service I experienced with watch making/selling companies...
land I don't understand how can they just take money if the product is not in stock without any notice to the client...

I am also considering pooling out and canceling my two orders if I don't get any response to my inquiry in the next 24 hours... Small company is not an excuse for poor service! And I am for one is not going to encourage it.... I just wish they did something about the service quality....

P.S.

I got the reply that they are out if stock....not what I wanted to hear, but what ar you going to do... At least I got a response.. One thing that I believe a minimum improvement that should be made at Steinhart is the online store with proper inventory system. So that one cannot place an order against an empty stock... 
As for pre-ordering the items, the order should be placed with later client notification when the item is in stock, so that the client can proceed with the payment ... Cause right now I am out of $1500 with couple of orders in place but out of stock.

That is just my opinion... I just wanted to add this as a constructive criticism so that my post doesn't look like a rant....


----------



## ajustin67

*Re: HELP! Can someone decipher this email from Steinhart?*



pavel36 said:


> And I ordered and paid on the 27th and still do not have it shipped.... Do they work backwards on their orders?
> 
> I completely agree with others here, this is by far the poorest customer service I experienced with watch making/selling companies...
> land I don't understand how can they just take money if the product is not in stock without any notice to the client...
> 
> I am also considering pooling out and canceling my two orders if I don't get any response to my inquiry in the next 24 hours... Small company is not an excuse for poor service! And I am for one is not going to encourage it.... I just wish they did something about the service quality....


Hey Pavel, ( well this message is for 60 also ), under the terms and conditions section of the Steinhart website, at the very top there are 3 separate email addresses. I would strongly recommend contacting Steinhart thru those. I emailed em last night before bed... Late last night around 1AM, They responded to me within 4 hours. I have no clue why the info.steinhart.de address never gets responses. ( Maybe it's just a ghost account ), Try that before you guys cancel all together. I have heard good things about the Steinhart watches and hate to see us all start over again. Believe me when I say if they don't ship before Wednesday I too will cancel my order, but I emailed em last night and they said it will ship in 2 days, they also apologized for not responding, not exactly an apology, but statements about the watch not being in stock, clearly this was the reason for not responding to my emails.


----------



## digivandig

*Re: Fedex Sucks - My Triton 30am order*



digivandig said:


> I just had a similar experience. My watch shipped 3/28, was scheduled for 3/30 delivery. I was pretty stoked about getting it for the weekend. Got a call around 2 pm pacific from Fed Ex that went to my cell phone voice mail about my order. Called back around 2:45 pm and left a voice message. That person said they closed by 5 pm central, so I called back 10 minutes later just in case. As I figured, no answer, left or stopped checking calls early.
> 
> Received a return call today, asking what I was receiving, what was the case made of, what kind of strap, what was the case back made of, digital or analog, battery or automatic. Then I got the same question as you, how much are all the components worth? I said how am I supposed to know? She said they had a standardized breakdown, so I told her to just use that. I probably screwed myself on the custom fee by allowing her to do that. Anyway, no watch today. Will have to wait until Monday.


Mine came in today!!!


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: HELP! Can someone decipher this email from Steinhart?*

It looks like I'll have to remind everyone that this thread and sub-forum isn't here just to continually bash away with the same complaint.

As was posted earlier in this thread:

"If you have a complaint - or a compliment - regarding Steinhart's customer service, feel free to post it here. The comments in your post should be based on your actual experiences and the facts behind those experiences. 

Repeated postings of the same complaint by the same member not only lowers the quality of this thread, but it's also a form of trolling. Consequently those posts will be treated as such. Unfounded comments that are speculative in nature and defame Steinhart will be considered libellous, and will deleted immediately.

Everyone here understands and appreciates that when an online purchase doesn't go right it can be a frustrating experience. I'm not asking anyone to refrain from commenting on those frustrating experiences, I'm just requesting that they do so in a mature and respectful manner."


----------



## ajustin67

*Re: HELP! Can someone decipher this email from Steinhart?*

Uwe ..

I'm not sure exactly what you mean by Trolling. Earlier you asked me why don't I Learn German to communicate with Steinhart if I have such a problem with them. Over the last two weeks, I purchased a NavB for myself, and for my son's upcoming Birthday (April 4th ), a GMT Aviation watch. You accuse someone of Defaming Steinhart, In order to defame you have to use falsehoods to deliberately attempt to wreck ones reputation, without merit. If you're suspicious of this, I can happily forward you my receipts, over $1200 worth of them, from Steinhart, for my two watches and 4 total extra straps. As a moderator I understand you're position is to regulate the spirit of these forums which I respect, though by no mean's does it appear anyone here is " Trolling". It would appear there is a large POT Of money without representation. I would also like to Point out that in my last post, I asked everyone to remain calm,in an attempt to derail some from canceling their order by referred them to the Terms and Conditions area of the website, where there are other emails addresses which I used myself to successfully ( Hopefully ) to correct the issue.


----------



## Doboji

*Re: HELP! Can someone decipher this email from Steinhart?*



ajustin67 said:


> Uwe ..
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what you mean by Trolling. Earlier you asked me why don't I Learn German to communicate with Steinhart if I have such a problem with them. Over the last two weeks, I purchased a NavB for myself, and for my son's upcoming Birthday (April 4th ), a GMT Aviation watch. You accuse someone of Defaming Steinhart, In order to defame you have to use falsehoods to deliberately attempt to wreck ones reputation, without merit. If you're suspicious of this, I can happily forward you my receipts, over $1200 worth of them, from Steinhart, for my two watches and 4 total extra straps. As a moderator I understand you're position is to regulate the spirit of these forums which I respect, though by no mean's does it appear anyone here is " Trolling". It would appear there is a large POT Of money without representation. I would also like to Point out that in my last post, I asked everyone to remain calm,in an attempt to derail some from canceling their order by referred them to the Terms and Conditions area of the website, where there are other emails addresses which I used myself to successfully ( Hopefully ) to correct the issue.


Based on your posts I'm a bit confused... maybe it would be helpful to clarify what you ordered, and when... it sounds like you've ordered 3 watches. Your first post to complain was 4 days ago. You apparently placed your first order on March 24th(a Saturday) so that would be 6 business days since your order. If the watches arrive by the end of the week... that would mean 11 Business days from order to delivery. That seems pretty solid to me.

Note... I am confused because you've spread your complaint out over 12 or so posts all with varying pieces of information. Makes it very difficult to derive anything of value. I'm not saying Steinhart is innocent here... I'm saying based on the information you've given and the way you've delivered it, I have absolutely no way to even speculate about it.

Uwe's point is that this thread should simply about what your experience was... i.e. I placed an order for x on y date and this is how things happened afterwards. I don't see why you should really have more than 1 post per order. As things stand now this thread is being DESTROYED by these repetitive fragmented complaints. Makes it impossible to know what to expect, or glean any wisdom of how to deal with Steinhart.

-Max


----------



## ajustin67

*Re: HELP! Can someone decipher this email from Steinhart?*



Doboji said:


> Based on your posts I'm a bit confused... maybe it would be helpful to clarify what you ordered, and when... it sounds like you've ordered 3 watches. Your first post to complain was 4 days ago. You apparently placed your first order on March 24th(a Saturday) so that would be 6 business days since your order. If the watches arrive by the end of the week... that would mean 11 Business days from order to delivery. That seems pretty solid to me.
> 
> Note... I am confused because you've spread your complaint out over 12 or so posts all with varying pieces of information. Makes it very difficult to derive anything of value. I'm not saying Steinhart is innocent here... I'm saying based on the information you've given and the way you've delivered it, I have absolutely no way to even speculate about it.
> 
> Uwe's point is that this thread should simply about what your experience was... i.e. I placed an order for x on y date and this is how things happened afterwards. I don't see why you should really have more than 1 post per order. As things stand now this thread is being DESTROYED by these repetitive fragmented complaints. Makes it impossible to know what to expect, or glean any wisdom of how to deal with Steinhart.
> 
> -Max


Max
This isn't a democracy, I stated That there were two purchases, a Nav B on the 24th making it a week ago, and a GMT on the 16th, making that purchase 2 1/2 weeks ago. Dont make attemps to contradict if you don't have the proper information to make a case. In common with both purchases my statements have been made regarding a lack of communication and updates.. nobody is bashing or destroying any thread. The original poster of the thread made remarks to this thread as having people discuss their UPS and DOWNS during the order process. I've read the entire 25 pages of this thread , maybe you should try and do the same. What we speak on behalf of is a issue of which we the consumer have with the merchant, and in a polite and professional manner, we have gone about trying to find a resolve. Not a single person on this thread has attempt to block or manipulate anyones orders no disrespect anybody or company. I appreciate you trying to step in and defend UWE , he is a big boy though, I doubt he needs you or anyone else to come and argue in his defense. UWE is a friend and consultant of my purchases.


----------



## Doboji

*Re: HELP! Can someone decipher this email from Steinhart?*



ajustin67 said:


> Max
> This isn't a democracy, I stated That there were two purchases, a Nav B on the 24th making it a week ago, and a GMT on the 16th, making that purchase 2 1/2 weeks ago. Dont make attemps to contradict if you don't have the proper information to make a case. In common with both purchases my statements have been made regarding a lack of communication and updates.. nobody is bashing or destroying any thread. The original poster of the thread made remarks to this thread as having people discuss their UPS and DOWNS during the order process. I've read the entire 25 pages of this thread , maybe you should try and do the same. What we speak on behalf of is a issue of which we the consumer have with the merchant, and in a polite and professional manner, we have gone about trying to find a resolve. Not a single person on this thread has attempt to block or manipulate anyones orders no disrespect anybody or company. I appreciate you trying to step in and defend UWE , he is a big boy though, I doubt he needs you or anyone else to come and argue in his defense. UWE is a friend and consultant of my purchases.


You know what.... whatever. You do whatever you want. But you really should re-read my post and try to glean what I'm trying to say. I am not defending Uwe, or Steinhart. I'm trying to point out how utterly and completely useless this thread has become for 90% of the people here. All it is now, is a steaming pile of whine and complain with no order, rhyme or reason. So while it's awesome you have a place to vent... I would rather have a thread that actually provides some useful information.

So which watches did you order when? and when did you receive them? What emails did you send? When did you receive responses? I am not... nor is anyone going to spend however long reading all 25 pages of this ridiculous thread to figure out your personal buying experience.

So like you said this isn't a democracy... feel free to continue making this thread useless.


----------



## ajustin67

*Re: HELP! Can someone decipher this email from Steinhart?*



Doboji said:


> You know what.... whatever. You do whatever you want. But you really should re-read my post and try to glean what I'm trying to say. I am not defending Uwe, or Steinhart. I'm trying to point out how utterly and completely useless this thread has become for 90% of the people here. All it is now, is a steaming pile of whine and complain with no order, rhyme or reason. So while it's awesome you have a place to vent... I would rather have a thread that actually provides some useful information.
> 
> So which watches did you order when? and when did you receive them? What emails did you send? When did you receive responses? I am not... nor is anyone going to spend however long reading all 25 pages of this ridiculous thread to figure out your personal buying experience.
> 
> So like you said this isn't a democracy... feel free to continue making this thread useless.


Steinhart GMT Aviation March 16th 2012
Steinhart Nav B Automatik March 26 2012

No order? Lock step and bown down huh? lol. This really makes me wonder what you're so upset about? You are happy I have a place to Vent, I have a punching bag to vent Max I don't need to do it on a Forum. From my prospective though, I atleast take comfort in knowing that I'm not the only person waiting on orders. To answer you're question I'm still awaiting for my tracking / trace number on both watches. I'm sorry it's difficult for you to have to come on here and see some people discussing resolutions, though I need to refresh you're memory, You're the guy online reading for pleasure. I'm the guy out $1200 trying to get my son's birthday present , which I purchased for him weeks ago. But if you think it would make him a happier teenager for me to not bother and just let the watch arrive whenever it arrives ok man. I will print out you're comments about how disgusted you are reading about hold times, and " No Order" I'm sure he will understand. This isn't a fairytale, Forums are a place for people to help guide one another and with experience and wisdom. Many here have purchased way before me, and many will after me. You think that because someone is having a conversation about their frustration's dealing with an international purchase ruins you're online experience then I think you're the one who needs venting. With respect, WUS is not 90% of useless threads. Everytime I log in here I learn lots of great information, I have sold many watches thru the sales section. I have received compliments on my watches, even helped me find the right thing to buy a 13 year old boy for his first teen birthday. Believe me when I say I think this is a very positive atmosphere.


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: HELP! Can someone decipher this email from Steinhart?*

I believe everyone has made their point - several times. _Please_, let's remain civil to each other and get this thread back on track; I really don't want to start deleting posts and handing out infractions for unsportsmanlike conduct.

Many Steinhart customers will tell you that they've had nothing but a positive experience when buying their watch (I am one of them). Unfortunately, other customers have been disappointed with Steinhart because their expectations with respect to timely communication weren't met.

Fair enough. This thread is a place for Steinhart buyers to share their ordering experiences, both the good and the bad. And after close to 600 posts, it's already been well established that there are occasional issues with Steinhart's communication process. Consequently we understand that this has become a source of frustration for some, which is why we will tolerate a frustrated buyer who blows off a little steam. However, what isn't acceptable are unfounded accusations, inflammatory comments or speculation that defames Steinhart.

A number of us in this forum know Steinhart well enough that we can vouch for the company's integrity. Despite these occasional email and communication issues, customers always receive their watches and are treated extremely well with respect to any servicing needs. For that reason, it's difficult to sit by quietly when someone suggests in a post that Steinhart is unscrupulous or is intentionally deceiving its customers. In short, it's okay to state an issue that you're having - but when that statement turns into an ongoing multi-post rant, it has the potential to sour everyone's mood and can create a situation that will require moderation, something I'd honestly like to avoid.


----------



## ghostryder

*Re: HELP! Can someone decipher this email from Steinhart?*

I'll add some sunshine to this thread.  Maybe it will give some assurances to those still waiting for their orders.

After reading this thread a few weeks ago, I took the precaution of first e-mailing Steinhart to see if the watch I wanted (Ocean 1 Vintage Military) was in stock, even though the site said they did have it in stock. On March 21st, I inquired and received an e-mail the next day informing me that they were actually out of stock, but that they expected more in the next week or so. That same day, I checked the site and it was updated to show the OVM was indeed out of stock.

I decided to place an order anyway on March 22nd, hoping that the information provided was accurate and submitted payment via paypal the same day.

I received an acknowledgement of payment on March 26th and a notice of shipment on March 28th. It was supposed to arrive on March 30th, but the glitch on delivery was due to FedEx. Like others from the US, it was held up due to customs, and since it was already a Friday, held up even longer over the weekend, finally being delivered at 9 a.m. on April 2nd.

So overall, Steinhart delivered as promised. Maybe I am one of the lucky ones. The only issue I have is that the watch had two scuff marks on one of the endlinks, which is only noticeable if you look closely. I know that after prolonged use, I would probably get scratches there anyway, but just a tad bit annoying that it was scuffed out of the box.

I have e-mailed Steinhart about it so hope they will "make it right" but have not gotten a response yet. Even if they don't make it right, the OVM has instantly become one of my favorite pieces.

I'll add a pic to this wordy thread :-d:


----------



## ajustin67

*Re: HELP! Can someone decipher this email from Steinhart?*

Well I just got some clarity to my order.. Finally some resolve..

This morning I emailed Steinhart asking for an update. They said because I wanted my crown exchanged for the diamond crown on the Nav B, they had sent the watch to a watch maker, and it will take 10 more days. I asked them to please just ship the watch + the GMT together. And Steinhart complied, I got my tracking number..

Downer part of it all? I will not receive the Nav B with the Diamond Crown. I'm kinda sad about this but, I can't wait another estimated 10 days for my purchase to get shipped. One of the watches is a birthday present for my son's first teenage birthday. Hopefully I will be blown away with the quality. I have really high hopes. Steinhart apologized to me for the issues revolving my purchase and acknowledged the website did not say the Nav B was out of stock. I'm very happy with everything.. According to FEDEX, my order should be here tomorrow by 12pm, As long is it doesn't get stuck in customs....


----------



## Doboji

If it does get held up in customs there is a simple way to clear it . Details are in the Ocean 2 thread.


----------



## ajustin67

Doboji said:


> If it does get held up in customs there is a simple way to clear it . Details are in the Ocean 2 thread.


I actually have some very upsetting information.. As it turns out, my watch was Not actually Turned over to FEDEX as TEAM STEINHART told me in various emails. What they sent me was simply a tracking number generated while the package itself, was still in their posession.. I was told that they handed the package to fedex Yesterday and the package would be here today.. So Today I wake up and use the Tracking number, NO PICKUP, I email Steinhart, TEAM STEINHART updates me , Yesterday the package was actually not turned over like they told me. It won't leave until today. I called FedEx to find out when it should arrive.. FedEx Said it was Turned over to them, but it wasn't until way after their daily cut off time. As long as FedEx Gets the Package Before 2pm It will fly out that day.. Steinhart Turned it over after 2. Even more good news The German's have a National Holiday Tomorrow, And Monday, So It won't get shipped out until Tuesday. As long as it doesn't get held up in Customs, I will Receive it on Wednesday April 11th. My son's Birthday is Tomorrow. So after all this fighting and doing everything I can to get his gift here, getting hit from resistance from WUS and Steinhart, Getting told my Watch shipped already and then it didn't ship.. Ultimately I'm the one in the end who looks bad, being that now I have to explain to my son when he comes in from school why he won't have a gift on his birthday.


----------



## supra8903

Sorry. That sucks.

Only think i can say.... its worth the wait... I love my Triton, and will be ordering a Ocean Military, and a few others within he next year.

Only thing I can recomend... find a nice picture of the watch, put it in a frame and give him that. I know it wont be the same... but he will have somthing to look at.

Joe


----------



## Doboji

Well,

Just to follow up on my last order:

Order was placed on Tuesday March 27th at 4:20PM EST 

Confirmation came about 45 minutes later. 

Payment was made BEFORE order confirmation

Payment confirmation came March 28th at 5AM EST

Shipping confirmation came March 30th 

Watch got stuck in Customs in Memphis on April 1st missing "watch worksheet"

I called FedEx on Monday April 2nd and provided the "watch worksheet"

Cleared customs the night of April 2nd. 

Arrived at my house at 9:30AM April 3rd. 

Door to door time was less than 7 days. The customs issue was supposedly due to Steinhart not including the worksheet... and yet when I opened the box and looked through the shipping papers, the worksheet was there. So it looks like the customs issue was FedEx not seeing the paperwork that was actually there. 

Very pleased with my experience... this is my second purchase from Steinhart.


----------



## ghostryder

I received my Steinhart on earlier this week after approx. a week and a half after placing my order, even though I was informed that the watch I wanted was out of stock at the time I placed my order. They communicated to me that it would be a week before they could send the watch and sure enough, they did within that timeframe. 

I received the watch and there was a small scuff on the endlink and I e-mail them about it. Just yesterday, they sent out a replacement endlink. 

So in my experience, the customer service has been great. 

From what I gather Steinhart is a boutique watchmaker and is not mass producing. It seems that demand for their products has exceeded supply, due to word of mouth, and they are getting too big for their own good to keep up with that demand. 

Given that they are a small outfit, seems they are devoting their limited resources on producing a great product, resulting in some hiccups on the business / customer service end.

Having received the OVM and wearing it this week, I am VERY impressed with the quality of the watch for the price, so despite the hiccups some are experiencing, think it is well worth the wait.

I suppose Steinhart could always raise prices to make more of a profit and re-invest that into a larger customer service / sales team.


----------



## Knoc

Spent some solid time kicking through this thread.
Did the full Googling and what not. Know what to fully expect with this and the 42mm size for the price range.
Decided I will take the jump.

Will be purchasing the *Steinhart Ocean 1 Black-42mm*

I emailed them inquiring about the *Ceramic Bezel Insert*. Heard back a few hours later. 
As per their instructions, placed my pre-order. Haven't paid yet as I need an updated invoice. Sent over my "pre" order details. Waiting back to hear from them.
Will update on the process.

As well, once item received will throw up a pic thread. For some reason I can't seem to get enough pics of the O1B.


----------



## AWRosey

I ordered an Ocean 2 on 3/28/11
Received order confirmation on same day
Paid via Paypal on 3/28/11
Received confirmation of receipt on 3/29/11
Never received anything confirming shipping date or tracking number
Emailed on of the email address on the websites TOS page at 11pm ET on 12/4 asking for a estimated shipping date or a payment refund
Received a reply from Steinhart at 1:01am ET 12/5 ET stating that the O2 was out of stock and that no estimate for a shipping date could be given so a refund would be made.
Received a Paypal refund at 1:05am ET for the full amount.

I appreciate their fast response to my email but still wonder why it took me doing this to find out. Also happy that the refund was quick.

I think I will just buy a C&R off of the sales forum and let others hassle with the ordering from Steinhart.


----------



## ajustin67

As Mad As I'm about my experience, as upset as I'am about my son' not getting his gift tomorrow. I have to admit there is a part of me that is at ease. The package has been officially turned over to the FEDEX People and it's on it's way. The thing people need to understand, and it's not the people's fault and when I say people I mean the Consumer.. Steinhart is in no rush to ship orders.. A speedy process is not part of the Steinhart ordering process.. I think it can be misleading for people during the ordering process because they see FEDEX INTERNATIONAL EXPRESS MAIL. Then they see the Watch is " INSTOCK". I know this because this is how I felt during the process. I thought In a few days I'd get my tracking number and I'd have my package within 7 days.. That's not the case with Steinhart. Now what I do believe is that the Company is totally understaffed. And Ultimately , Gunter makes much more money with less employee's on hand. In the end game, it will only hurt him, his business will become overwhelmed. 

A friend of mine has a Law Firm here in Atlanta.. He had the same thing going on.. Had a lot of clients, lots of cases going on making great money. Only had 1 partner refused to hire even a secretary. By the end of his second year he lost his law license because he got so many ethics' complaints from clients about not returning calls, ignoring clients, not showing up to court.. He had so many people file against him with the Georgia Bar associations, that finally he got shut down. No longer allowed to do any type of law work, for a very long time.. Does it mean he is a bad guy? No. And I'm sure he had reasons not to hire anyone.. But in the end he will tell you now that he wishes he expanded his business to meet the demand. The Ultimate problem boils down to , you can't take someones money, and expect them to walk away with so little, it's not a strike at someone or a companies integrity, it's that the consumer doesn't feel satisfied with the level of services...


----------



## stryker58

The watch I've ordered is out of stock (only 2 days after its debut) and though I've paid upfront, I have to wait until its available again and no telling how long. Am I able at this point to cancel my order and ask for a full refund? Given Steinhart's less than stellar reputation at communications and customer service is there a risk that this will only add to the confusion? Anyone have any experience cancelling an order and being refunded?


----------



## Shawnny

Once again I am going to try to purchase a watch from Steinhart. I just shot off an email to see if they have a MARINE TIMER stainless steel and a GRAND PRIX Ltd. Edition 150 pcs in stock. I like both, maybe I'll buy both. We'll just have to see how it goes. I'll report back with my fiindings.


----------



## Uwe W.

ajustin67 said:


> AThe thing people need to understand, and it's not the people's fault and when I say people I mean the Consumer.. Steinhart is in no rush to ship orders.. A speedy process is not part of the Steinhart ordering process..
> 
> Steinhart had my watches packaged up and ready for shipping Monday morning of this week and waited until Thursday night to ship them.. Does that mean I will request a refund? No.. But Will I ever order from them directly again.. Probably not.


I think it's been established in this thread that Steinhart doesn't ship daily. Many companies work this way; they maintain a regular shipping schedule that allows them to process orders in a more efficient manner. To generate a tracking number, Steinhart lets FedEx know about each package that will require pick-up on their regular pick-up day. Again, a common practice. I just received a shipment from California today that was delivered by FedEx overnight, but I already had the tracking number for several days.

Comparing a law firm in Georgia to a watch manufacturer in Germany is pointless. Especially since you're basing your comments on pure speculation. Unless you've visited Steinhart and made first-hand notes on every detail of their operation, you're assuming things. And going by some of your comments, you're assuming a many number of things.

*@EVERYONE!*

*This thread is becoming increasingly problematic, and not because people are complaining about Steinhart. I have asked numerous times that everyone stick to the facts, report what their experiences have been, and yes, if it's really necessary - blow off a little steam. I've also asked several times that people not "guess" about how Steinhart runs their business and especially not to make unfair allegations against the company based on those "guesses". And finally, I've implored everyone not to turn this thread into a personal soapbox by repeatedly complaining about the same thing over and over again.

Unfortunately, I had to delete a couple of posts today and the way things are going here, I'll may have to delete a few more. If people continues to ignore my requests to act in a civil manner, I'm going to close the thread. This is the last time that I'm going to ask everyone who posts here to maintain these very simple and reasonable guidelines. And remember: These complaints represent a small minority - not a majority - of the experiences of Steinhart's customers.*


----------



## Uwe W.

stryker58 said:


> The watch I've ordered is out of stock (only 2 days after its debut) and though I've paid upfront, I have to wait until its available again and no telling how long. Am I able at this point to cancel my order and ask for a full refund? Given Steinhart's less than stellar reputation at communications and customer service is there a risk that this will only add to the confusion? Anyone have any experience cancelling an order and being refunded?


Two posts above yours has detailed this.


----------



## Uwe W.

Shawnny said:


> Once again I am going to try to purchase a watch from Steinhart. I just shot off an email to see if they have a MARINE TIMER stainless steel and a GRAND PRIX Ltd. Edition 150 pcs in stock. I like both, maybe I'll buy both. We'll just have to see how it goes. I'll report back with my fiindings.


If you PM me which email addresses you used to send your request (both your address and Steinhart's), I'll follow up on this to make sure they've received it.


----------



## Berrnard

ordered march 28 at 4pm. 
sent paypal right away from email.
confirmation of payment email on march 29

no communication till this morning at 6am. saying they shipped my package and fedex said itll be here no later than apr 4.

pretty good imo, watch in 6 days from over there. but ill see if they sent the right thing on wednesday :/

further update.

got the watch today, thurs. 1 day after fed ex said i would. its everything i hoped of. but i did get a sticky note saying the deployment clasp for the extra band i ordered was OOS and theyll ship ASAP, well time will tell. All in all im pleased and had no hiccups with my transaction. and 7 days from order to receiving watch from Germany is pretty good IMO.


----------



## AngryBaconGod

Uwe W. said:


> *And remember: These complaints represent a small minority - not a majority - of the experiences of Steinhart's customers.*


Is there proof of this particular claim? I'm sure it's not the majority - or they would likely not be in business at all. But how small is small? Given that we don't want to make assumptions, how can we, the consumer, know? Certainly the annoyed folks make the most noise, but on the other hand not everyone who has an issue with Steinhart's customer service is likely a member of WUS, or thinks to come here and complain if they are. So how do we gauge overall customer satisfaction when contemplating future purchases?

I have an order in with Steinhart right now, and so far it's going well enough. The watch appears to have been in stock as the web site claimed, and it was shipped out within 4 business days.

Interestingly, I received an email with the tracking number which strongly suggested that the watch had shipped, but in fact it had only been registered with Fedex for pickup. It was registered at Apr 3, 2012 5:36 AM, but actually picked up (according to FedEx tracking) at Apr 5, 2012 1:53 PM, over two days later.


----------



## TheloniousFox

Ordered my new Ocean 1 green later in the day (GMT +-0 at around 23:00) on the 3rd of April. Paid for it mid-day on the 4th (had some payment issues with my paypal account which they responded to quickly). My payment confirmation came this morning (April 5th) and shipping information came around mid-day today as well. My estimated delivery (to Perth, Scotland) is slated for the 10th. This makes sense because of Easter and such being this weekend. We shall see when it arrives.
Now, from reading everyone's experiences here and from my own experiences with them through email, they remind me of your typical German Bavarian company. Their customer skills are lacking at times, but their product is great. How can I say this? Well, I work for a German Bavarian company outside of Munich. They have some amazingly well engineered products, but their customer relations can be less than perfect sometimes.
Maybe it's just a Bavarian thing? 

Note: I do not mean to offend anyone from Bayern. It's just my observation.


----------



## Uwe W.

AngryBaconGod said:


> Is there proof of this particular claim?


I'd suggest counting all the unique and _legitimate _complaints in this thread. Ignore the myriad of multiple posts that are repeats from the same member. And ignore complaints from those who were the source of their own problem. I'd argue ignoring complaints that were based on unreasonable expectations, but don't worry about including them too. Then count the number of posts in which people expressed that they were happy with Steinhart's service. Take a look at that resulting ratio, keeping in mind that people are far more likely to complain (often) than give praise.



AngryBaconGod said:


> on the other hand not everyone who has an issue with Steinhart's customer service is likely a member of WUS, or thinks to come here and complain if they are.


Sure, just like not everyone who buys a Steinhart watch and is happy with their order would become a member of WUS, or think to come here and praise the company. I'm sure the ratio here would be reflective of the ratio elsewhere.



AngryBaconGod said:


> So how do we gauge overall customer satisfaction when contemplating future purchases?


Read all 600 plus posts of this thread and come to you own conclusion. I believe everything that can be said on the subject has be said here, a few hundred times over. Most of it is repeated information. The problem is few - if any - bother to do this. If they did, by now we wouldn't have any more of these upset and shocked people posting here with complaints about not receiving reply emails or concise details about their order. Facts pertaining to ordering from Steinhart have been posted here ad nauseum. If any of them bother you, than maybe you should order your watch using another method instead.



AngryBaconGod said:


> Interestingly, I received an email with the tracking number which strongly suggested that the watch had shipped, but in fact it had only been registered with Fedex for pickup. It was registered at Apr 3, 2012 5:36 AM, but actually picked up (according to FedEx tracking) at Apr 5, 2012 1:53 PM, over two days later.


See what I mean? Read my post #608, which contains information that I gleaned from this thread.


----------



## Uwe W.

TheloniousFox said:


> they remind me of your typical German Bavarian company. Their customer skills are lacking at times, but their product is great. How can I say this? Well, I work for a German Bavarian company outside of Munich. They have some amazingly well engineered products, but their customer relations can be less than perfect sometimes. Maybe it's just a Bavarian thing?


Maybe it's just an international thing. I've dealt with plenty of companies on this side of the Atlantic that didn't reply to my emails or otherwise had poor customer service. It's hardly a situation that would be unique to one region of Germany. And as some here seem to forget or have little patience for, they are a company that is trying to conduct business in a foreign language.


----------



## Doboji

This is my last post in this thread... in fact it's the last time I even intend to open this thread. And yes it's a bit of a rant. So here goes:

When I view the watch world, I see all kinds of companies out there producing all kinds of watches... with the most premium... most expensive being Swiss Made mechanical watches. Most of these companies spend copious quantities of money on marketing and advertising, and as such their watches tend to be very very expensive... as in many thousands of dollars expensive. You can with a great deal of effort and by going through the grey market find swiss mech watches in limited variety in the 500-1500 range. You can go through some of the micro-brands and find swiss mech watches direct from the maker for 1k-3K. And then there's Steinhart. 

Steinhart to me is in a class completely onto themselves... Steinhart makes these incredibly high-quality watches with all the bells and whistles... Sapphire Crystals, Swiss movements, Solid end-link bracelets, high quality leather straps, AR coatings, beautifully decorated movements, high quality engraved case backs and on and on and on. And they do all of this at a price point that is quite frankly mind blowing. I mean lets be realistic here for a second being able to buy a watch of quality and originality of the Ocean 2 for $600 bucks shipped? Are you SERIOUS? That is an INSANE deal. And you can tell the care, and the love that is put into each watch by the Steinhart staff... this isn't just a business for them... this is who they are. 

Folks, this is one of those truly rare companies in the world... I frankly feel privileged to even know about them, and each piece I get from them feels special because of who they are. Because of this I am FILLED with patience every time I deal with them... because I simply don't expect them to jump to attention at my every email the way a larger powerful company would... I don't expect them to rush every order out the door... frankly I just hope they don't notice that they could probably tack on an extra $500 bucks to the price of the watches I'm buying and I'd STILL buy them because the quality is that high. 

And yes, we all acknowledge that at times the responsiveness, and urgency isn't there from them... sometimes it's darn near neglectful. But you should EXPECT that... you're not buying a watch from Swatch Group. 

So in summary here's my view on Steinhart... here's this charming little German watch company that produces these amazing timepieces. Ordering from them can sometimes be a crazy adventure, but there's no way you'll find anything close to their value anywhere else. 

Thats all I got. Carry on.

-Max


----------



## AngryBaconGod

Uwe, this is obviously not the place to argue point by point (though I could as I don't agree with some of what you've said), so I won't.  But I do want to ask:



Uwe W. said:


> See what I mean? Read my post #608, which contains information that I gleaned from this thread.


What am I to see? I read your post (before I posted my post). My point (which I'm sure I failed to make sufficiently clear) is that the email which I received strongly implied that the watch had actually been handed to FedEx, while in fact that did not happen for two more days. If the email had provided a tracking number without making such an implication, I certainly would not have had any reason to comment about it here.

I certainly have no issue with efficient shipping practices.


----------



## stryker58

AWRosey said:


> I ordered an Ocean 2 on 3/28/11
> Received order confirmation on same day
> Paid via Paypal on 3/28/11
> Received confirmation of receipt on 3/29/11
> Never received anything confirming shipping date or tracking number
> Emailed on of the email address on the websites TOS page at 11pm ET on 12/4 asking for a estimated shipping date or a payment refund
> Received a reply from Steinhart at 1:01am ET 12/5 ET stating that the O2 was out of stock and that no estimate for a shipping date could be given so a refund would be made.
> Received a Paypal refund at 1:05am ET for the full amount.
> 
> I appreciate their fast response to my email but still wonder why it took me doing this to find out. Also happy that the refund was quick.
> 
> I think I will just buy a C&R off of the sales forum and let others hassle with the ordering from Steinhart.


Looks like I'm going to have to email them about it also. They confirmed that my payment was received in the same day as you but i haven't heard anything since.


----------



## Shawnny

Uwe W. said:


> If you PM me which email addresses you used to send your request (both your address and Steinhart's), I'll follow up on this to make sure they've received it.


Thanks for the offer, but I don't give out my email address unless I have to. I can handle it on my own. That might just confuse them and I don't want that to happen. I emailed it to the contact address at the bottom of their home page.


----------



## Uwe W.

AngryBaconGod said:


> My point (which I'm sure I failed to make sufficiently clear) is that the email which I received strongly implied that the watch had actually been handed to FedEx, while in fact that did not happen for two more days. If the email had provided a tracking number without making such an implication, I certainly would not have had any reason to comment about it here.


Strongly implied? Without reading exactly what was written I obviously can't comment on the email you received, but I'm willing to bet that something was probably lost in translation. Based on the snipets of Steinhart emails that have been posted here, I think we can all agree that Steinhart English isn't always easy to understand. That's obviously the root of many problems being reported here. I'd admire their effort at trying to communicate in a second language (it would be a daunting task for me), but it is a caveat that potential buyers should be aware of.


----------



## Uwe W.

Shawnny said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I don't give out my email address unless I have to. I can handle it on my own. That might just confuse them and I don't want that to happen. I emailed it to the contact address at the bottom of their home page.


I can guarantee that it wouldn't cause any confusion, but that's fine. I understand if don't want to hand out your email address. Did you send the email today? There are other methods of making sure they received an email from you.


----------



## AngryBaconGod

Yes, strongly implied. I think I'm being generous with that evaluation. The subject of the email was, "Shipping of your order" and it begins:



> Dear [removed for obvious reasons],
> 
> we have send you the following articles:
> ...


Followed by an item list (which includes an Apollon - I'm so excited!!) The only clue that it might not actually have been sent was, "Attention: Activity of the Tracking ID can't be assured until 24 hours after receipt." However, many companies will put something in like that due to slow tracking infrastructure on the part of the shipment company.

So I won't go so far as to say that they'd flat out claimed that it had shipped, but the implication is clearly there.

The language barrier is worth noting, of course. I, however, do not buy into it as a reason for poor communication in "form" emails. They only need to pay a competent translator (or enlist the help of, well, anyone fluent in English) once to clean up their form emails.

Now I have to say that this minor issue has already been blown well out of proportion in this thread. When I made my statement I didn't expect to be defending it, much less from the moderator.


----------



## Uwe W.

AngryBaconGod said:


> Now I have to say that this minor issue has already been blown well out of proportion in this thread. When I made my statement I didn't expect to be defending it, much less from the moderator.


Defending? Sorry, I thought this was a discussion. I obviously didn't understand your initial comment as it read to me like some of the others you see here from people who aren't clear about how the entire FedEx process works. Please disregard all my previous comments as I didn't mean to offend you or put you on the defensive, especially since I'm a moderator.


----------



## Shawnny

Uwe W. said:


> I can guarantee that it wouldn't cause any confusion, but that's fine. I understand if don't want to hand out your email address. Did you send the email today? There are other methods of making sure they received an email from you.


Sent today, right after I posted that I was.


----------



## AngryBaconGod

Uwe W. said:


> Defending? Sorry, I thought this was a discussion. I obviously didn't understand your initial comment as it read to me like some of the others you see here from people who aren't clear about how the entire FedEx process works. Please disregard all my previous comments as I didn't mean to offend you or put you on the defensive, especially since I'm a moderator.


Ha! Very good! That's the sort of post I could write when I'm feeling particularly snarky. So obviously I appreciate it immensely.

Anyway, I'll be sure to report back once more with my overall feelings of deep happiness and contentment at Steinhart's shipment of my soon-to-be new watch, once I receive it in perfect condition. Just to make sure that I help balance out all the obnoxious whining in this thread with some helpful positivity for a fine company with fine products.


----------



## LuvWatches14

stryker58 said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to email them about it also. They confirmed that my payment was received in the same day as you but i haven't heard anything since.


I really never had posted about a complaint on the forum about a watch company since I been a member, this is my First complaint but hopefully my last and only. But this is not the first time I had a problem with Steinharts CS ( this would be my 3rd time) Same exact thing happened to me, Order 28th, paid and received confirmation the next day stating I would receive a tracking number and my order would ship out. waited a few days, no tracking number. Contacted Gunter he said he would look into it ( took me numerous emails for someone to answer meat first) Finally Gunter said he would look into the matter. another day later Katerina contacted me stating the Ocean 2 were Sold out. I emailed within minutes ( so I would catch her before she logged off) and never heard back from her. she messages me the next day that they were sold out and that they had to serve everyone according to payment date order?? Well I quickly messaged her stating I paid on the day the ocean 2 was released, and that I did receive an email stating that I would receive a tracking number and the watch would ship out. ( actually paid as soon as it was released on the website and it stated that the Ocean 2 was in Stock.) Next Morning she stated that they will have the 2nd batch ready next week and promised that my watch will be in that shipment, so we shall see. They make nice watches but I am a bit upset with the CS. Either I received the wrong watch, wrong strap, no strap or bad communication . My question is if Steinhart should know how many watches are produced and are in their stock, they should have the computer updated to when they are down to their last few watches or they are sold out, it should recognize and state that it was sold out or only a few remaining instead of accepting more payments from members while out of stock and causing frustration, confusion and more problems. I hope that makes a little sense.


----------



## ttimbo

I have sat back and observed this thread for some time, after recounting my own experience, and my conclusion is that you should only purchase a new Steinhart via an authorized distributor/dealer. What's more, that's the only way Steinhart should sell their watches henceforth. 

Why? Because as nice as Gunter is, his team -- Anna, Katerina, Sabine...all --- and as good as their products are (I've always been immensely impressed with their watches), their customer service and communications just aren't up to the task expected by savvy online purchasers. What's more, they do not seem capable of improving things, even though we've been told time and again "Gunter is working on it". Yes, there seem to be policies about shipping only certain days of the week. But where is that documented, so that customer expectations are set? The order communication process seems to be completely arbitrary, in my experience.

Hence I say, to prospective customers, Gunter Steinhart and all staff: do yourselves a favour and push the order and fulfillment process out to dealers, most of whom seem pretty experienced in delivering a pretty good process

That this thread even exists and, indeed, has persisted for quite some time now, ought to be a matter of great embarrassment to Steinhart. The means to end it is in their hands, and their hands alone.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Riker

Shawnny, I beleive the Marine Timer is in stock. As for the Grand Prix, did you read the info about it in the website...? It is a Special Edition watch for the Watchlounge forum. You can only purchase it if you are registered there or have contacted the watchlounge guys to reserve one. No need to bother Steinhart about it. I suggest sending a PM to H.Solo here in our forum as he is also part of this project at Watchlounge.



Shawnny said:


> Once again I am going to try to purchase a watch from Steinhart. I just shot off an email to see if they have a MARINE TIMER stainless steel and a GRAND PRIX Ltd. Edition 150 pcs in stock. I like both, maybe I'll buy both. We'll just have to see how it goes. I'll report back with my fiindings.


----------



## Shawnny

ttimbo said:


> I have sat back and observed this thread for some time, after recounting my own experience, and my conclusion is that you should only purchase a new Steinhart via an authorized distributor/dealer. What's more, that's the only way Steinhart should sell their watches henceforth.
> 
> Why? Because as nice as Gunter is, his team -- Anna, Katerina, Sabine...all --- and as good as their products are (I've always been immensely impressed with their watches), their customer service and communications just aren't up to the task expected by savvy online purchasers. What's more, they do not seem capable of improving things, even though we've been told time and again "Gunter is working on it". Yes, there seem to be policies about shipping only certain days of the week. But where is that documented, so that customer expectations are set? The order communication process seems to be completely arbitrary, in my experience.
> 
> Hence I say, to prospective customers, Gunter Steinhart and all staff: do yourselves a favour and push the order and fulfillment process out to dealers, most of whom seem pretty experienced in delivering a pretty good process
> 
> That this thread even exists and, indeed, has persisted for quite some time now, ought to be a matter of great embarrassment to Steinhart. The means to end it is in their hands, and their hands alone.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


That mean prices will have to go up, which is ok to get good customer service.


----------



## Shawnny

Shawnny said:


> Once again I am going to try to purchase a watch from Steinhart. I just shot off an email to see if they have a MARINE TIMER stainless steel and a GRAND PRIX Ltd. Edition 150 pcs in stock. I like both, maybe I'll buy both. We'll just have to see how it goes. I'll report back with my fiindings.


No answer to my email yet.


----------



## Uwe W.

Shawnny said:


> No answer to my email yet.


The email you sent yesterday was after business hours (in Germany). And today is Good Friday - a national holiday in Germany - in Canada too. So, should anyone be really surprised that you haven't received a reply yet?


----------



## stryker58

Uwe W. said:


> The email you sent yesterday was after business hours (in Germany). And today is Good Friday - a national holiday in Germany - in Canada too. So, should anyone be really surprised that you haven't received a reply yet?


You're right but I got an unexpected reply from Gunter himself this AM saying the O2 is expected middle of next week and offering me the choice to either wait or cancel my order and be refunded. I opted to cancel and wait for more reviews and the release of the SS bracelet before committing....still waiting for a confirmation of the refund.


----------



## Uwe W.

This thread has clearly run its course. Despite having asked on at least three separate occasions that the comments posted here should remain on subject - the relaying of details and facts pertaining to a member's individual ordering experience - a few members have continually ignored those requests. I've also received several complaints from other Steinhart forum users about the content of this thread being corrupted by self-serving opinions.

*This thread is now closed.*

Should anyone attempt to open a similar thread in the future, it will also closed - without any warnings - the moment that it is hijacked with speculative comments that have no basis in fact and only serve to defame a company. Steinhart has traditionally been a very enjoyable sub-forum full of excited enthusiasts and I plan to keep it that way.


----------

